# NI Ladies Bumps & Babies Part 1



## Martine ჱܓ

​
Ladies on all your  's

Here is a little place for you all to chat and share this wonderful experience.​
​


----------



## shem

Let me be the 1st to say congrats to everyone and thanks Martine this thread is a great idea!!
Happy pregnancies everyone


----------



## holly01

Thanks Martine   Grt Idea
Can i 2nd Shems post Congrats ladies and    we all stay here

I think this board is a grt idea as i know for one i love to catch up with all me buddies on N ire board but i know how hard it can be with each BFP announcement while you are still waiting to get on lists,waiting to start treatment etc u can feel very deflated even thou it can give reasurrance that it will be us some day soon.

So hopefully the PG ladies can    away here and moan and complain etc about being sick etc without it sounding like complaining  IYKWIM!!

Well i am up to the rfc on sunday for our 1st scan and i am so scared!!i just wish it was yesterday!!so fingers crossed.........


----------



## Fionab

This is a brillant idea!!

I am 10 weeks now with twins.  We weren't sure if we should go for private ante natal care or NHS, but with twins you are supposed to see the consultant more often and get more scans, so we decided to go NHS.  Our first scan is at 14 weeks in Craigavon.  I have only been sick once but do have various pains, nausea and seem to be continually on the loo!!

Holly, good luck for scan on Sunday.

Shem, hope you are keeping well.

Fiona


----------



## shem

Well ladies had my DR app today and have my 1st midwife app on 9th oct all being well. I asked about the waiting times for the next scan and the DR seemed to think I'll get one around 12 weeks because Im booked in early enough but Im not so sure 
I have already gone up a bra size  which I actually quite like so does my DH Fiona can't believe your 10 weeks but I suppose it feels like forever you just want to get to the next scan and be more relaxed I know that's how I feelHolly good luck with scan  Shem xx


----------



## Annie70

Great idea, Martine!

I'm at 26 weeks now with a singleton (apparently, a little boy) and can't believe it. I'm so enjoying being pg! The first trimester went so slowly, probably because I was so impatient for it to be over to feel that the little bean was going to stay around. Since then, it has flown..

Saw my gynae on Monday and he sent me home with a sheet for counting movements per day. It scared me a bit as somehow makes me feel that the birth is more imminent. 

I agree, Shem, Fiona's 10 weeks seem to have flown in - have they for you, Fiona??

Good luck Holly with your scan this wend!! Keep us posted.


----------



## holly01

Mornin ladies isnt it lovely 2day.
Well i had chinese last nite and i doubt this L/O didint like it   have been awake all nite with terrible heartburn and cramps   so no more of that 4 me 
gosh its such a long nite when u are awake thinking of too much!!
Gosh Fiona i cant believe ure 10wks  did u find out at ure 7 wks scan about ure twins?has it sunk in?do u think u are showing yet?do u get more scans with twins?oooohh how exciting 
Shem glad ure DR appt went well,i bet u cudnt stop smiling!and the 9th oct is only round the corner.
Grt to hear from ye Annie,count movements  why do u have to do this?


----------



## tedette

Morning ladies,

Just noticed this thread today and it is a lovely idea. 

Well, I had my 22 week scan on Wednesday when I was exactly 22 weeks!  So I think South Tyrone hospital may have got their act together as I've heard people have waited for much longer previously.

Fiona, I am sure that as you are having twins the NHS will look after you extremely well.  A friend of mine went private recently and she said the only difference was that they scanned her every time she had a visit.  I have had 2 scans already, apart from the first one in the Royal, and have another one at 29 weeks.  That's plenty for me!   

Annie, when did you first feel movements?  My LO has been wriggling about since 18 weeks and it is very reassuring, but I keep being told the movements get painful later on!    Apparently my DH wriggled like a good 'un when his mum carried him so she is convinced it is a little version of him (we don't know the sex yet but I dreamt it was a boy! )

In one of our wee scan pics from wed the baby has its hand resting under its chin, like it was doing a little pose.  Then last night I was sitting watching the tv and I realised I was sitting like that.  I have to admit I shed a few tears, completely from joy, as we have wanted a wee combination of both of us for so long sometimes I forget that I thought it would never come true. 

Best of luck for tomorrow Holly...   I am sure all will be well, and it might even be twins!!!

Tedette


----------



## holly01

Hi ladies,had our scan,1 baby but Dr Traubb saw no heartbeat and told us to come back nxt sunday   i will be in the mental!
He told us to keep a very open mind   
feel so so sad   
i know there could be a heart beat next week but just feel so sad that there may not be......


----------



## shem

Holly it's probably too early to see h/b and the DR's know what they're doing I know it's going to be a long week for you try to stay positive Ive read of lots of ladies on FF who did'nt see h/b at 1st scan but seen it at next scan.
Your LO is just keeping you waiting try to keep yourself busy this week to put the time in until next sun. xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Aww Holly try not to worry hunny  As shem said it may be too early to see a hb as the same thing happened to me and when i went back the following week i was 7w 3d's and there it was.

Martine xx


----------



## Fionab

Shem and Annie, the 10 weeks have really flown but I'm just so impatient to get through the booking scan just to be sure everything is stilll ok.

Annie, it is hard to believe you are 26 weeks.  Did you ask for the sex of the baby or was it obvious from the scan?

Holly, I really hope that you get a hearbeat next week, it may be just too early.  I'm sure that you are worried but try to relax and take it easy so that you will be ready for next Sunday.  What Martine said is very reassuring, it is always good to hear from someone who has had the same experience as you.

Tedette, that is good that South Tyrone is running the scans as it is so much handier, I could never understand why they closed it in the first place as it was always busy when you went to visit anyone. Will you give birth in Craigavon?

Fiona


----------



## bron11

Hi all - can I join please?  Congratualations to all who are expecting, exciting for everyone no matter what stage they are at.

I only found out I was preganant last Thursday, was waiting on NHS IVF (10th on list) and then when AF was late tested.  Done 3 tests and still showing positive,  feeling sick, nearly throw up when ate currey so this also indicator?  Can't believe it fully yet.  Got scan at Royal in 3 weeks - please time fly fast.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their preg
Bron  xx


----------



## Annie70

Holly - it all depends when your lo implants whether you see the hb or not at your first scan. I'm sure it'll be there next week, pet. Big hug to you, as I understand how worrying it is!! I was panicking at my first one.  

Fiona - we asked for the gender at our 20-wk scan (or actually, ds, who came with us, informed the technician that he wanted to know). If it hadn't been for ds, I wouldn't really have been fazed about knowing. Suppose that, with twins, you might want to be better organised. 

Wow, Tedette - that's a lot of scans. On the Canadian NHS, you only get at 12 wks and 20 weeks, after that, nada, unless there's a problem like with the baby's position. I also have a a friend going private at Craigavon, she also gets scans every time, lucky her! I felt baby flutters from week 15 which is very early but apparently it's earlier with a second one. Mine aren't painful as such though some make me almost jump. My lo is currently lying transverse so I get 90% on the rhs pelvic bone! 

Hello, Bron - great to see someone of my age getting pg naturally! Gives me hope..


----------



## weeza82

Hi girls  *waves shyly*

Gosh I can't believe I am posting here. What a great thread! Thanks Martine and congratulations to everyone here!!! 

Fiona, OMGosh! 10 weeks already    Have you much of a twinnie bump yet?  Will you go to Craigavon as well Fiona? Aren't you in Banbridge? Or will you go to Daisy Hill? 

Holly, I will give you another big hug    

Tedette, glad your scan went well! Funnily enough, I have a very strong feeling that I am having a boy too. How could I even know that at 5 weeks? But TBH, I have felt that since ET   

Girls, I don't think South Tyrone is as up to date as they seem. My sister had her booking scan last week when she was 18 weeks! She went to the GP when she was 7 weeks and didn't see a midwife till 14 weeks, which all seemed rather behind to me. Apparently a lot of Omagh people are deciding to give birth in Craigavon, rather than Enniskillen and therefore are having their midwife appts in South Tyrone, which is adding to the strain on South Tyrone. 

Annie, how many movements a day are you getting? How cute that your DS wanted to know the sex!

Oooh, we need to get Missy over here as well!

Can I ask a question? When did you see your GP after your BFP? I was going to leave it till after the 7 weeks scan (9th Oct, 2 days before my birthday) but I am wondering should I get myself into the system quicker than that?  

BTW, how tired was everyone very early on? I feel very tired in the evenings but I am quite restless when I do go to bed. I have also noticed my blood sugar seems to fluctuate badly now (I'm not diabetic but I just notice in my energy levels). Did anyone else have this? I am now striving to eat lots of slow releasing energy foods!


----------



## Fionab

Bron, that is wonderful that you had a natural BFP.  Good luck for scan

Annie, I see you are due on 29 December, you could have an early Christmas arrival there!

Weeza, good to see you here.  I do have a bit of a bump but thankfully nobody has noticed, some of my trousers are just too tight.  I did look at the maternity ranges in shops and they are terrible in some shops, maybe ranges is too good a word as it is only a small section in the corner!!  I went into Next in Belfast and searched for ages looking for them, I gave up in the end and asked at the till to be told it was in the childrens section!!  I am in Banbridge and going to Craigavon.  I haven't seen a midwife yet, just the appointment for 14 weeks in CAH for booking scan.  I am starving all the time especially around 2 in the morning.  The tiredness has eased for me in the last 2 weeks but I'm sure it will come back.  Do you have a date for your Origin scan?  Did you get onto the NHS list yet?

I'm off today so just relaxing now but might head out to the shops soon!!
Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Hi Fiona!

My Origin scan is on the 9th Oct, 2 days before my birthday!  But I never got onto the NHS list yet    I was foiled at every turn    I will  get it sorted somehow! 

Everyone I know gives off about the terrible selection in maternity clothes, yet everyone always seems to have something nice on!


----------



## EmerG

Hello girls, can I join? This thread is a lovely idea, as I've turned into a bit of a lurker of late on the main NI girls thread, I haven't been posting much as I don't feel I have that much to add, unless I can help someone out, so I'm just trying to keep up to date with everyone. But it'll be nice to be able to chat here too.

Holly you must have been so stressed yesterday, I know I was up the walls going in for our 7 week scan and Dr Traub was very good, he is quite straight to the point so I'd say if he thought there was anything for you to worry about he would have told you. It'll be a long week for you but listen to the other girls here who have had the same experience and all has worked out well and try not to stress too much    . Easier said than done I know though. 

Weeza I don't think it would do any harm to speak to your GP etc before your Origin scan, just to get things going, my GP knew what we were doing as she had given me a line for the 2ww so I just called her to tell her the news about a week after we found out, but apart from that I didn't do anything until after the scan at the Royal as I was so superstitious (if that is the right word), I think that I kept thinking if I did things like book appointments or buy books about pregnancy etc I would scud myself and it would all just go away. I actually surprised myself by how bad I was. Even when friends tried to lend me pregnancy books I wouldn't take them! I found that I started putting on weight quite early but I wouldn't allow myself to even think about buying maternity stuff until a couple of weeks ago and its only really in the last week or two that I think I'm starting to feel like a "proper" pregnant person - ie not a complete freaker-outer! Anyway thats me, I'm sure you'll be much more sensible than that! Have you told your families yet? 

I've bought some maternity stuff from the next directory - 2 really nice pairs of jeans, I think they are the boyfriend fit, they're nice and shaped like normal jeans that I would wear which is a bonus, I got a few bits for work from there as well and a couple of things in Dorothy perkins and topshop. 

On the tiredness point, I have to say I've never experienced tiredness like I have in the last couple of months, sometimes its been just like jet lag, when it sort of knocks you out. I'm a bit better this last week or so but still can't make it past 9.30pm, my poor DH was left watching tv on his own from 8.45 on Saturday night, so I'm great company altogether, but sure its all in a good cause.

Last thing, has anyone else been having lower back pains? I've been having them on and off for a couple of weeks now, and they're definitely getting worse, especially after I've been sitting or lying for a while or if I am walking, I feel like an oul woman already!

Emer x


----------



## holly01

Howdy ladies,thanks so much for all ure kind words,i appreciate them so much.
went to the GP today but as i expected he recommend i just sit tight til sunday.didnt think a scan thur or fri would should much difference.....
Ah well sur i have nearly one day done now!!5 to go!!doesnt sound as bad when ye think of it like that!
Wezza grt to see ye on this board.
Emerg New look have some nice maternity clothes in the bigger stores thou, i know this as me friend is flat out buyin.The next stuff is lovely.


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesBron it's great your getting a scan at royal in 3 weeks I thought you might not have because it was natural BFPAnnie you'll have a wee xmas baba that's so lovelyWeeza I did'nt go to my GP till after scan Im like Emer I need something to focus on so Im counting the weeks to my midwife app which is the same day as your scan Fiona I thought everyone got an app with the midwife first but I suppose it depends which trust you belong to. Im sure you are starting to show especially with twins but you don't have too much longer to go till scanEmer Ive put weight on too which I was stressing a bit about as I put 4lb on in one week and I hadn't been stuffing my face and was panicking I was gaining too much  weight to early and none of my clothes fit so I went out today and bought a size bigger in jeans and trousers for work they are a bit big and totally shapeless but I refuse to buy proper maternity clothes until I get my next scan all being well. Also falling asleep really early at the weekends but as you say it's all in a good cause.Holly hope your keeping busy and holding up Im feeling pretty much normal just feel a bit queasy when it's time to eat oh and heartburn but got peptac from GP for it, it's like thick gloop but it does the job xx


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Fiona, I am going to give birth in Craigavon but would love it if Dungannon was still on the go as Maternity.  I was born there and would it to be a wee Tyrone baby!

Weeza, I was wondering recently if my appts were so prompt because I had IVF?  I told GP this obviously and some of the midwives have mentioned it.  I wonder is it speeding things up for me?  If not and you get asked whose list to go on I'm with Dr McCormick but, surprise, surprise, I've never yet met him/her?  Sounds vaguely familiar... 

Holly, massive big hugs for you.   
I would say hold tight, Dr Traub is always reported as being a plain speaker so if he thinks Sunday will tell the tale, go with it.  In the meantime, we are all here to help you while away the hours! 

As for Maternity wear, I got some at about 12 weeks as I as so excited about being pg and didn't want to buy clothes in a bigger size as I didn't want the excuse of wearing them afterwards!  My weight goes up and down as it is so am delighted to have a big belly that is a pg belly, not just fat!  I recently bought some over-the-bump trousers/jeans from Dorothy Perkins and they are so much more comfy...I love them.  They do make you look v pg though, but that's what I've always wanted!   Also www.vertbaudet.co.uk is good and does reductions at certain times in the season.  I got a nice white summer jacket for a tenner.

Tedette

/links


----------



## Annie70

I actually shopped for mat clothes when back home but was v. disappointed in the Next Belfast 'range'. Sounds like the catalogue is better. Picked up a few things in Red Herring Maternity in Debenhams (Debenhams in Galway had a great sale on in the range) and even got a few things in DV8. Didn't know that Top Shop did mat gear! Am still half living in my normal low-cut jeans with a Belly Band over them (big band that covers up your unbuttoned jeans/trousers/skirts). Though, am wearing mat tights for the first time today - tried last week wearing ordinary tights that were rolled down and it was so uncomfortable!~ 

Funnily enough, Weeza and Tedette, I had a feeling all along too that this would be a boy. Even at the 12-wk scan when it's minute, I looked at the photos of its profile and decided it 'definitely' looked like a boy! No rationale for it, just a feeling so maybe you two will be right too!  

I don't understand how it works in NI with your midwife / doctor. When do you see one and when the other? And, who delivers you? Saw my cousin when I was at home and she was 35 weeks pg. She had really, really bad oedema in her ankles for months (so swollen that she could hardly even wear Crocs) and she explained that her midwife wasn't fazed about it but that her doctor had been cross about it when he'd known about it but then again, she hadn't seen him for 3-4 mths. How come??


----------



## weeza82

Hi girls, 

Tedette, I would have loved to give birth in Dungannon too as we were all born there as well and it was a lovely busy wee maternity unit! That's a good point about your IVF and your prompt appts. I would so be winding my sister up about it if that is the case    Do you get asked whose list you want to be on? I never knew that! Must remember Dr McCormick.....

Annie, I have never heard of a belly band, are they a good job? Red Herring does look to have some nice maternity stuff. 

Shem, how many weeks will you be by the time of your appt? 

Holly, did you get through yesterday ok?    babe, you can give me a call anytime for a moan  

Emer, I have an appt with my GP next Monday but that will be it till the scan as I am afraid of scudding it as well! How is your back? That is all the ligaments stretching!

Fiona, hope you enjoyed your day shopping. 

Bron, when is your scan? That is great that you get a scan even though it's a natural BFP. 

We had our first funny "I know something you don't know" type scenario last night. We were delivering a wedding pressie and the grooms father asked us had we any ba's yet? I said "No, not yet" and smirked inside   , then the grooms father told DH he need to get a move on and get me plugged       How rude     but so funny!


----------



## EmerG

O God Weeza, time he got you plugged!!!!! Now that's one I haven't heard before! Horrendous!!   But good that at least this time you were inwardly smirking rather than wanting to headbutt him, as I have felt the urge to do several times in the past when such questions have been asked!

Annie I have been using those belly bands too, they're great, my friend from Australia sent them over to me but I've seen them advertsied on some websites here. I'll check the name on the box and will let you know Weeza, they're sort of elasticy things that you put over the button/hook on your trousers so that you can continue to wear your own trousers (as long as you wear a longish top to cover the elastic of course). 

I think my back was a bit better last night as I forced myself to go for a walk then sat against the radiator for a while. According to my internet research exercise does help and I really haven't been doing much recently so I'm trying to get into the walking again. I'm seeing the consultant this afternoon so I'll ask him anyway!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls this is a great idea for a thread.  It is great that there is so many of us now pregnant....  Thanks Annie for telling me about this!!

As for maternity wear, shops have an awful range, good if you don't mind what you are wearing but if you want to look half decent there ain't much out there?? Dorothy Perkins and New look are nearly best, Next catalogue have some things but i found them quite small and had to buy larger sizes than my norm... I have resorted to buying larger sizes in normal tops to feel a bit better at times.  It is going to get a big harder now as i finish work in about 2 weeks so will need more maternity stuff.  At least at work a uniform is handy.  I have been wearing maternity clothes since 9 weeks i seem to have been bloated and have had a bump since dot... Nice though!! Weight situation is scary, got told off at 25weeks midwife appt for putting on too much (like my coca cola, crisps and sweets too much since getting pregnant!) i have somehow managed to put on about 2 stone already!!!

I had my first midwife appointment at 9 weeks and first scan at 14weeks.  Got it brought forward seems they don't scan in the western board to 16-18weeks.  Late i always thought 12weeks.  My next midwife appt is 32 weeks and next scan 34 weeks counting down the days.  Love seeing the little one!!

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy, did you have your midwife appointment with your GP or the hospital?  I haven't heard from the GP since I arranged which hospital we wanted to go with.

Emer, I must get the Next directory as I just looked in the shop.  I have been trying to walk as well just to keep slightly fit.

Holly, I'm hope that you are getting through the week so far.

Shem, I'm showing a bit but thankfully not too much yet.  Are you just queasy or have you been sick as well?

Tedette, have you had any appointments at Craigavon, I was just wondering what the waits at the clinics were like.

Annie, I don't know how the appointments work either and I'm trying to work it out!!

Weeza, I know what you mean about having a secret.  Part of me doesn't actually want to tell other people.  Some people are so insensitive when they speak about babies.

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Hi Ladies, great thread    

Congrats Fiona on your twins    Great news hun!!!  Not sure if I recognise anyone from the original NI thread, haven't posted in quiet a while but congrats to all & fingers crossed for your scan Holly   

I have a ds who just turned 1 & is the light of our life ... was born at Ulster Hospital & am currently on 2ww from my nhs cycle at the Royal eeekkk!!! Another sibling would be fantastic but whatever the outcome Im truly blessed to have Kris & am more than happy with my lot.

Must tell Catspyjamas that this thread is here  

Luv & hugs to all & bumps, Kate xoxo


----------



## Fionab

I'm afraid we got some sad news today.  We had a car accident this morning so went to hospital to get the pregnancy checked out.  They did a scan and there was only one baby, the other baby had stopped growing jsometime shortly after our 7 week scan.  Our ermotions are everywhere, we are sad at losing one but so happy that the other baby is doing well.  

Fiona


----------



## holly01

Fiona i am so sorry to hear of ure loss,how sad     thankfully ure other wee trooper  is doing well   .you must be so shocked at the moment,were u hurt in the accident?
You look after ureself and rest up


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - that's horrible news. Really sorry for you, pet  . Just because they're tiny doesn't mean that you don't already feel for them and have your hopes and dreams for them. But, I'm glad and  that the other lo is doing well - look after yourself.


----------



## weeza82

Oh Fiona, what terribly sad news      I am so sorry for your loss but I will be hoping and praying that your other little one keeps strong and well for his mummy and daddy       I hope you and your Dh weren't too badly injured either    Take care of yourselves


----------



## Lesley08

Fiona 

Hope you are okay being in a car accident is bad enough without the additional shock  

Take care, much love to you and DH

Lesley xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Fiona so sorry to hear your news about one your babies, take care and look after the other little one... 

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Fiona Im so sorry for your loss  Im glad your other LO is doing well. Were you and DH hurt in the accident?Make sure you rest plenty and take it easy xx


----------



## tedette

Fiona,

What a shock for you.   

I hope you and DH aren't badly hurt.  A car accident is bad enough without your other sad news.  At our 7 week scan they saw that I had originally been pregnant with twins but one of the wee sacs had stopped growing.  It is a loss but you are right to be positive about the little one you still have.  

Lots of love and best wishes,



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Holly, Annie, Weeza, Lesley, Missy, Loopy, Shem and Tedette thanks for the messages.  We are both fine thankfully after the accident.  We were just worried about the pregnancy.  We are just trying to be positive but it is hard.  We were also thinking that if we had no 7 week scan we would just have assumed it was a single pregnancy and been delighted with that at 12 weeks.

Fiona


----------



## bron11

Fonia and DH - as stated by other girls so sorry, look after yourself and the little one Bron

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Lesley08

Fiona,

Glad you are both okay. It seems to be very common in a twin pg for one to stop growing. When we had our m/c in May 06 his mum casually announced that he had been a twin and she had lost the other one at 10 weeks. He nearly died of shock as it was the first he had heard of it but it made me wonder and I discovered that a few women i knew had a similar experience. i know this isnt much consolation but you have this little fighter to keep you going. 

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Fionaglad you and your DH are ok. I know it is worrying for you and I totally know what you mean about trying to stay positive but as you say just think of this LO now and that he or she is doing well. Take care
Shem xx


----------



## emak

Fiona im so sorry to read your sad news


----------



## holly01

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Fiona&DH&LO))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
I hope you are doing ok and looking after ureselves    

Hi ladies only 3 more sleeps to go!!and hopefully will see the L/O heartbeat   
Got our letter yday to go back sunday at 9.20 thankfully,Traubb said 10 but i am so glad its earlier at least we will know either way then...........
Got the sex in the city dvd yday so thats friday nite sorted!havnt seen it yet   
Cant face goin to the moby this wend as we have one of those neighbours that just wanders in and out and if i am not feeling up to small talk it is soooo annoying!!   so i will hibernate just here on the sofa the rest of the week   

Hope u all are doing well momies in waiting  
Thats what my niece and nephews call their mammy 'mommy'!!weird and diapers and soothers and garbage and strollers hilarious to hear their wee voices when playin with their irish cousins!!!
 ok i am rambling now 
chat l8r ladies


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

Katiesue told me that they'd started a Bumps & Babies thread for us NI girls and I was so excited... and then I read Fiona's news.  I'm gutted for you hun, but am so pleased your other LO is still being strong and sticking in there.  Its great that you're being so positive but it is devastating news so don't feel guilty if you want to grieve, we all understand.  Big hugs, keep strong.

I would have LOVED a thread like this when I was pregnant. Even though I started the other general thread, I felt guilty posting there once I got pregnant, and it had got to the stage when I wouldn't even mention how the pregnancy was going.  I knew no-one begrudged me my baby, but still, it felt wrong to be so happy when other people were still battling with infertility.  So when my DS was born, I just stopped posting ...  So make the most of it - its great that there are so many of you pregnant and able to support each other.

Wishing ALL of you happy and healthy pregnancies, whatever stage you're at!

And KatieSue, lovely to 'chat' to you in the oldfashioned way again!

Cats xx


----------



## Annie70

Holly - I'll be thinking of you this weekend and really hope all goes well with your scan this weekend and that you see the little heartbeat   . I'm sure it was too early before. I didn't see ours till 6w6d. 

Fiona -   

Missy - if you don't mind me asking, how much weight have you put on? Have you done your glucose test yet? My gynae thinks that I'm at high risk for gestational diabetes (just had the glucose test done last week & am waiting result) as my mum is diabetic and I had a big first lo. I hope not!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Annie

I have put on about 2st 3lb had the test done but haven't results yet but they don't think i have it?

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesFiona thinking of you hope you are all well Holly PM for youHad my 1st sick day on wednesday wasn't actually sick but was wretching but have felt fine since just a little nausea now and again and I am absolutley exhausted. Phoned my DR's office today as I wondered who booked me in for the scan at the hospital and the receptionist told me it was the midwife who did it at the booking in app I will be 10 weeks all being well when I see her so I doubt very much I'll get one in time for 12 weeks  but It'll get harder to hide it at work a girl at work keeps asking me if Im alright and I know she has noticed Ive put weight on plus I am so impatient I would just like to fast forward these next few weeks.Hope all you other mummy's to be are doing well  xx


----------



## Fionab

Bron, Emak thanks for messages.

Holly, good luck for scan tomorrow, I really hope it goes well.  

Cats, good to hear from you.

We are taking some time to mark the loss of our LO and going away next weekend.
Fiona


----------



## holly01

Sorry to be the bearer of sad news but its over for us


----------



## shem

Holly   PM for you


----------



## Annie70

Holly, I'm gutted for you, nothing, absolutely nothing, prepares you for this rollercoaster.  All of us on this thread have feared getting what you had today. Big cyber hug from across the pond to you, pet.  Really hope that the docs are sure about what they told you and that you get some answers.


----------



## tedette

Holly, I am so sorry to hear your sad news.



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Holly, I'm absolutely devastated to hear about your news.  I don't have any words that will help but we are all here if you need to talk.
 

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Holly I am so so sorry  , I know words are of no comfort to you but we are all here for you hun. Sending you & your dh    

Fiona, as the others have said Im so sorry for the loss of your twin  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## holly01

Thank you all so so much for ure kinds words   

I really hope each of you have happy and healthy pregnancys and deliver beautiful babies in the coming months        

p.s i will be back b4 ye know it


----------



## shem

Holly thinking of you and DH for tomorrow   will say a prayer for you that everything goes as best as it can possibly go for the two of you and I know in my heart it will be no time till your back here again Shem xx


----------



## Fionab

Holly

Thinking about you and DH tomorrow.  I hope all goes well and you are back home before you know it.  I'll say a   for you both tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Hi girls, 

How is everyone keeping? 

Holly and Fiona     you are both still in  my thoughts. 

I had a pm from MaryC this morning, she had her wee boy last week at 29 weeks and he is ow in SCBU in Craigavon but hopefully will be out for Christmas, so hope the wee man thrives and does well


----------



## Annie70

Wow - Mary's little boy came early, was that a surprise? Say hello to her from me and hope that they are both thriving. Keep us posted on how her lo does.

How's it actually going Weeza? Has it sunk in yet? Have you an u/s date yet? 

Have you got a date yet for your u/s Shem? How's the sickness? 

We're going to see the lo tomorrow - have a private 3D scan- and am very excited about it.  Forty minutes of pure voyeurism (been told to bring chocolate plus a fruit juice in case he decides to fall asleep or take it easy), plus we get the DVD to take home and watch to our heart's content..


----------



## bron11

Annie - good luck for scan - sounds really exciting.

Wheeza how you doing - has it sunk in yet?

I went to doc on fri, now around 7 weeks, due around 22 May.  Still don't believe it, but 9 tests still showing pregnancy.  Feeling sick most of the time, and been sick a few times, nearly on a client and in Crown Court - not good.  Not sure how to avoid being sick and driving.

Hope everyone else is fine and enjoying their pregnancy's

Holly PM for you.

Bron


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesFiona hope you are doing ok Annie have an app with midwife next thursday so hopefully will get a date for my 12 week scan or thereabouts. The sickness has kinda subsided just a bit queasy now and again I won't complain because it will be easier to hide it in work. Hope your scan goes well and you get really good pictures Bron when is your scan?Hope all you other ladies are keeping well xx


----------



## weeza82

Hey girls, 

Annie enjoy your scan today, I am sure it will be fantastic! Hope the wee man is awake for his first DVD recording     Mary was taken in with early pre-eclampsia and the wee man was delievered by emergency c-section last Tuesday more for Mary's sake than his. Mary got out on Monday on this week and the wee man is staying in SCBU for the time being. He is 2lb 11 I think. So grow strong wee man!!

Bron hope the sickness goes soon or at least eases off   

Shem yay and good luck for your midwife appt next week! 

This day next week is my scan and this has been sooooo much worse than 2ww! 2ww was a walk in the park compared to this. I went to the doc on Mon and he won't refer me to the midwives till after the scan which sort of bummed me out because it was as if he wouldn't take me seriously till till after that scan, iykwim, whereas if it was a natural pregnancy I would have been referred already. Oh well, only another week to go! We have only told my mum (who told my dad) so far and we are enjoying keeping it to ourselves. I have had no sickness yet and only the very odd wave of nausea. I made honey and mustard chicken for teat the other night and it absolutely turned me, so the dog got my share! However my gums bleed every time I brush my teeth (didn't before) and I am very lucky to see past 9.30pm! I do sort of panic about such little nausea when everyone else seems to be tortured with it    but only another week to go and we will know.......


----------



## tedette

Hi Weeza,

Don't worry about your lack of morning sickness.  I had hardly any sickness, only a bit of nausea if I let myself get really hungry, so I mentioned it to my GP.

She said a more reliable sign of pregnancy is breast tenderness, as lucky people like you and me don't get it!!

Take care, 

Tedette


----------



## bron11

Shem - Scan Thur 9th at 8.15, app with Midwife on Tue.  Had to tell my boss as needed cover for Crown Court breach.

Wheeza - is your scan on this date also?  Hope it goes well.

Hi to everyone else.  Bron


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - I had no m/s or nausea with this lo. Managed to worry myself sick about it because had had loads between mths2-3 with ds. Apparently a 1/3 of pg women don't get it. My gynae's nurse told me that, in her experience, women who conceived with IVF get it much less as they are "just so happy to be pregnant"!   What does that say about those women who do get it - obviously ungrateful wretches!!!! 

Girls, I / we were so disappointed yesterday. Our lo slept the whole way through what was supposed to be the 3d scan. Neither the chocolate or juice or snacks could rouse him.  Tried turning about but he just buried his face further into the placenta (supposed to be cosy for them!) So, we got a refund and new date for next week. Shouldn't get my hopes up as they are growing fast at this stage and less room for amniotic fluid for scan to work well. Hope this means that he likes his sleep when he's here with us.. 

It is freezing here today!


----------



## weeza82

Hi Annie,

Glad to hear you had no nausea or m/s either! 


Annie70 said:


> obviously ungrateful wretches!!!!


    that is sooooo funny!

Sorry your wee man was having a nap yesterday  hope you get to see more next week! Hope he is a good sleeper for you though!

It is a bit windy and rainy here, thoroughly autumny you could say! I am going home from work soon to do the cleaning and then barricade the doors and settle in for the weekend  Rockin!!!


----------



## shem

Hi girlsAnnie sorry your wee man hid on you at your scan hopefully he will give you a wave at the next one.Bron your scan's not to far away  hope all is wellGirls Im glad to hear a few of you have had few or no m/s or nausea Ive had the odd wave of nausea but on the whole feel normal I know I should be happy about that but can't help having a bit of worry now and again only natural I suppose
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Annie we had a 3d or 4d scan at 29 weeks and baby did the same thing buried its head in the placenta, and was a bit too big getting to see anything clear.  Know you disappointment!!!

Missy xx


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone  and   to all on their pregnancies!  I used 2 post on NI GIRLS part 3, but havn't posted on it in a while..was wondering if i cud join here? 

I'm nearly 22 wks with twins, i'm very lucky that my dh knows the consultant and we get a scan every 2 wks!  we have our anomaly scan this month when im 24 wks, i thought this was quite late as most ppl get theirs @ 20 wks..but sure its nearer now than ever..
I kind of over done it on thurs this wk, was walkin alot compared 2 usual, and had soreness in my pelvis and under my bump!  since then im worried that things arnt ok anymore, im such a worry wart!   cant wait until my 22 wk scan on tues.. 

was wondering if any of u girls who r at the same stage as me or further on, started buyin baby things yet?  I was looking online at a twin 3 wheeler pram, i can get it for £200, which is cheaper than any i've seen in the shops, stock is running low, but im worried incase im temptin fate at this stage..what do u all think?  Altho i have bought 2 cots which i got for 1/2 price, but we have them stored away and we didnt build them up yet..just abit scared of buyin too much early on..hope everyone is enjoyin their wkend so far!  this is my tv nite, strictly come dancin and xfactor addict!!


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls

I got a   on  Wednesday (2 days before official TD). Cant believe it, this 2ww I hardly sat down & have been carrying my DS everywhere (he's about 27lb & no notion of crawling or walking!!!)
Now onto 3ww for a scan     I did another (5th) hpt this morning   Digital one which tells you "roughly" when you conceived & it came up 2-3 weeks so am thinking there's just the one bean in there ... hold on tight little one  


Fabulous, congrats on your twins ... I did start buying some things after my 20week scan, I'd rather be organised for baby coming home. Im usually superstitous (sp?) but if I had've left it to DP I dread to think!!

Annie, gl for your next scan my placenta was at the front so I only got a few good pics of Kris at 28wks.

Weeza & Bron, gl for your scans   

Cats, how's DS doing in his new shoes? Walking all over the place now, def no stopping him ... cant wait to see him in action   

Hope all the other ladies & bumps are keeping well   

Luv Kate xo


----------



## tedette

Hi fabulous and welcome!

I am a few weeks ahead one you with a singleton, will be 25 weeks on Wednesday!  

Like you, I have been looking at buggies etc but have decided not to buy anything until after Christmas.  That way I will have loads of time to research and go around different shops to see what I really want.  Also I am hopeful that some things may be discounted around January, but either way, I will have toget one then! 

I know what you mean about tempting fate too.  For me, I don't think I could cope if something went wrong and I had the buggy sitting there, but everyone goes through those thoughts.  There is no point worrying about things with no reason, PMA is the way to go! 

I was speaking to a girl at work and her friend is at the same stage as me.  She was already buying stuff about a month ago and I said I was leaving everything until later.  She said her friend didn't earn much money and had to spread the costs, which is completely logical and sensible. I felt such a fool for not thinking of that .

Congrats on your BFP Katiesue!!



Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls i waited till our 23 weeks scan and then started buying things... I have mostly everything now, found it easier buying bits at a time saves handing money out all at once.  We ordered our pram about 6 weeks ago but will not collect it until due date, or week before.  The shop hold it in storage as we didn't want to tempt fate to have it at home.  The cot is at home but will not build it either until the little one arrives.....

Missy xx


----------



## bron11

Fabulous - I bought my daughter a three wheeler pram and after a while we felt this was a bad idea, it was not that stable when going over bumps or on uneven road, had to work hard to keep it up straight.  Should something to consider.

Kate - congrats.  Thanks for thoughts re scan.

Hope everyone else well bron


----------



## fabulous

Thanks all for advice, might wait til my next scan and buy pram then..Heard gud and bad reports about 3 wheeler prams but 90% are   positive..the wheels are apparently stronger than the tandem smaller wheels..so i'll give it a go, after all i wont know til i try..
was anyone watchin xfactor?  so happy wee eoghan quigg got thru from dungiven, im sure he will get alot of votes!  imagine the wkend is nearly over, never long enuf


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all keeping well! 

Bron, my scan is on Thurs 9th as well but I can't remember the exact time whether it's at 8.10 or 8.30 at Origin, but we will go that wee bit earlier anyway! OMG, I can't wait, the wait is killing me   part of me still doesn't believe that there actually might be one in there! I wish it were Thursday for peace of mind! (never was much good at waiting!)

Fabulous, I remember you from way back, good to see you again, and can't believe you are 22 weeks      glad to hear you are keeping well

Actually looking at everyones tickers is baffling!

Missy you are 31 weeks! 

Tedette, you are 25 weeks now!! 

Wow it seems to go so fast for everyone !!!

Katiesue, huge congrats on your BFP   You must be delighted. What tx did you have if you don't mind me asking? How old is your DS? 

Shem, my mum told me she never had nausea with any of us, so that made me feel loads better    I actually feel absurdly normal iykwim. 

Is it just me or does wee Eoghan have a funny accent? He's doesn't sound pure Dungiven.......


----------



## fabulous

weeza>>>>    on yr !!!  I remember u 2 from NI GIRLS thread..Im so happy for u 2 have got the gud news u were longing for...I cant believe how time is flying either, thought it wud drag abit but it def hasnt! which is gud!

Yeah wee Eoghan's accent seems to be changin, i think its because he's listening to so many english ppl, hes losin his wee dungiven twang! 

Hello 2 all other ladies here, hope u r all well...


----------



## katiesue

Weeza I had ivf, 19 eggs collected, transfered 6a & 8b cells. My DS, Kris is 13 months ... had bad temperature past few, has picked up a bit this afternoon so Im at mums using her computer while she entertains him for a while  

I got good bargains on Christmas Eve in Smyths ... got Maclaren Techno Buggy with accessory pack reduced to £100 which I keep in boot of my car for shopping, def recommend it. They had some great things on offer as every penny helps    

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Annie70

Missy and Katiesue - would you recommend not having a second 3D u/s as neither of you seemed totally happy with what you got? I got a total refund last week because our lo was so uncooperative and rescheduled for this Thursday. But, the technician told me that, even 1 wk later (at 29wks) , there'll be less room and that if things don't work out this week I won't get my money back. It just feels like quite a lot of money if we get nothing at the end!  

Weeza & Bron - will be thinking of you this Thursday too and praying that you both have healthy los there!  

Hi Fabulous - think I remember seeing your posts too. Congrats on the twins! Have to join you on the backache and aching pelvis. Oh, and the serious heartburn set in two weeks ago.

Starting prenatal yoga next week - anyone else done/doing  it?


----------



## Fionab

I thought I would join back in again.  We went away for the weekend to take time to get over losing the twin.  We also had another scan and it showed that the baby was doing well, so we are delighted about that.  I'm just over 12 weeks so we have started telling people so that is exciting to see people's reactions.

I'll catch up with everyone over the next few days.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Good to have you back Fiona...

Annie we were quite disappointed with our scan and ours was at 29weeks too.  Didn't really get anything clear enough.  They said that the little one was probably too big and ours was lying quite close to my stomach and the placenta which made things more difficult.....It is hit or miss really you could be lucky and get great pics or not.  Hard to give you a definite answer i would think of the money and how you would feel if it wasn't successful.  

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Hi girlsWeeza I feel better knowing your mum didn't have any sickness I could drive myself crazy sometimes looking for symptoms. You don't have long to go now till thursday Im not much of a waiter either Im busting to get a date for my next scan so that I can see that everything is still okKate congrats on your BFP! Fiona glad to have you back Im glad your LO is doing well, how did you get another scan?  I remember you saying originally your weren't going to get one until 14 weeks Im 10 weeks now and was hoping to get scan when Im 12 weeks but have no date as yet Im not sure how it works have to see midwife on thursday so hope to get some answers then Hey to all you other mummy's to be hope you are all well xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Annie, do you think you will go for the 3d scan then? 

Hi Fiona, lovely to see you back  I am glad the LO is thriving and keeping good and strong! How exciting telling people!

Shem, I am trying to forget about symptoms and trying to convince myself instead that I am one of these women who would probably not have realised she was pregnant till about 6 months in "normal" circumstances     

Hi Missy, Emer, Katie, Tedette, Bron and everyone else  

It was our Harvest supper in Church last night so I was there helping with the tea. 3 times people (including DH's aunt and uncle) stopped me and asked was there no wee-Weezas on the way!!    "No, no, sure when would I have the time hahahahaha!!"


----------



## tedette

Morning girls,

Weeza, talk about pressure! 

At least you were safe in the knowledge that there is a wee Weeza on the way!  We have recently had DH's SIL announce her 2nd pregnancy (LO only 8 months ) and Dh's cousin in Australia made an announcement a few weeks ago.  I have to admit I did still have a wee tinge of jealousy   but mainly felt hugely relieved that I am now pregnant and didn't even have to worry about those questions coming our way.

Heading off to the midwife today to get my form for mat leave  and hopefully find out that the reason my right thigh goes numb when I stand for a while is nothing to worry about! 

Just remembered, I had a dream last night where, instead of my nipples darkening they went purple!  Anyone else have any random pregnancy dreams they care to share?!  

Hope you all have a lovely day, despite the weather.



Tedette


----------



## Catspyjamas

Morning ladies

Just jumping to give my good friend KATIESUE an official congratulations     - I'm absolutely delighted for you and DP!  How brilliant for you that you have this thread with lots of other BFPs, I'm sure you'll get great support here.  Hope that Kris is keeping better today, poor wee man.  And I hope he improves for the play-date on Friday, Jamie can't wait to show off his new big boy shoes!  If not, we can rearrange.

Hi Fiona, good to hear that your LO is doing well, I'm sure you're having a great time sharing your news with people.  I was the complete opposite - because I kept treatment and being pregnant quiet for so long, it got to the stage where I didn't want to tell anyone, it was my secret and I loved it!  Mind you, couldn't keep it quiet for too long, by about 17 weeks people were looking at me weirdly!  Enjoy every minute of it xx

Annie, I think it was you asking about the 3D scan.  I had one when I was 23-24 weeks pregnant which apparently is the preferred date  for the clinic I went to.  We got great pics as DS was just the right size and I can still see a resemblence between him then and now!  He did sleep the whole time though, despite me indulging in coffee beforehand!

Fabulous, I think it was you asking about the 3-wheeler prams?  I have a Phil & Ted Sports and love it.  I had a Mothercare one before that which was faulty and was replaced by the P&T.  Its much lighter and very easy to handle.  For a newborn, you can lay them completely flat and then it belts up the back to fix in a more upright position so they can see out.  You can also buy a doubles pack for it if another LO comes along but I always feel sorry for the bigger baby in that case who is stuck underneath and can't see out.  I used to do a lot of walking in forest parks and it handled great off-road and did really well on sand over the summer.  Any other questions, feel free to ask.

To everyone else, congratulations on your pregnancies, hope you're all keeping as well as can be and loving every minute of it!

BTW Hope you ladies don't mind me posting here but it does say  the thread is for bumps and babies and I'm hoping that my giant little man still qualifies as a baby  

Chat soon

Cats x


----------



## EmerG

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations Katiesue, Lovely to see you back Fiona, hope you are enjoying telling everyone your news, I know I could hardly hold it in, I was so excited. 

Weeza and Bron best of luck for Thursday, I'll be thinking about you both. I agree with you Weeza that this couple of weeks is almost worse than the 2ww, in fact it definitely is as you are walking on air one minute and then afraid that somehing might be wrong the next. I remember when Dr Traub did our 7 week scan he really took his time with the oul dildocam (or maybe I just thought he was taking his time!), showing my ovaries and my womb then eventually the wee sac and the wee bean then focused in on the heartbeat and I was kind of lying there going "never mind the ovaries and the womb, yeah yeah, show me the heartbeat!" very nerve wracking altogether. 

Have to go I've just been called to a meeting and can't work out how to save a draft message, will be back later...


----------



## katiesue

Hiya Cats,  of course your gorgeous big wee man counts. Great being able to talk on-line again, brings back the memories of comparing symptoms & fears!!  Cant wait to see you all again on Friday, Im sure Kris will have picked up by then  

Weeza & Bron, gl for your scans ... this is def the worst part, living from scan to scan & going slightly nuts inbetween    

Shem - I didn't really have any symptoms with Kris, no sore (.)(.) for a good while & only the odd wave of queasniess (think that might've been nerves tho) only reason I tested was cos I had bit of spotting otherwise I would never have known. Oh just remembering think first thing to hit me was being very tired by the end of the day I was exhausted & lights out by 9pm (tho that's me at best of times anyway!!)

Fiona, glad to see you back & that your LO is doing well, its lovely when everyone is so excited & pleased for you  

Annie, def a lot of money to loose if you dont get any good pics this time, its hard to decision to make cos you're not gonna know till you get there. Have you tried googling 3d pics at 29 weeks & see what the majority say  

Tedette, gl with MW today & your thumb ... my wee fingers used to go numb which was down to carpel tunnel while pg but it cleared up a few months after the birth. By the last month tho all my fingers had swollen that much I could hardly open a can!! But all well worth it   When are you hoping to start your Mat Leave?

EmerG, not sure how to do a draft either?? I just save the message under word if I have to nip away??

Hi to everyone else,  hope you & bumps all keeping well  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Well, apparently my leg goes numb because the baby is lying on my sciatic nerve    which could become more painful as time goes on but is common.  Everything else was fine and the baby was kicking the heartrate monitor when she tried to get the hb!!  A little bruiser is expected!

Katiesue,
I am going off on the 10th November...I can't wait!!!  Despite loving my job (I'm a teacher!) I'm not sleeping well at the mo and would love to just laze around chilling out with my dogs for a month or two before junior arrives! 

BTW, are Phil and Ted buggies dear?  Are they prone to punctures?  I would love a 3-wheeler and am not sure which one to go for.  

Best wishes to everyone else.

 Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Missy, we had considered a 3d scan but it doesn't sound like it can be a bit hit or miss.

Shem, after finding out that we had lost the twin we decided not to take any chances and are going private.  I'm not sure how much difference there is but we felt it was right for us now.

Weeza, I loved that part as well thinking that you know something that everyone else doesn't.  

Tedette, I think everyone gets weird pregnancy dreams so don't worry about it. That sounds painful with your sciatic nerve.  10th November will come around soon for you. 

Cats, good to hear from you.

Katiesue, how are you keeping?

Emerg, Dr Traub did the same with us about checking you ovaries and womb.

Fiona


----------



## fabulous

Hey girls  hope u r all well and bumps too  had my scan today and cudnt believe how big the babies r from 2 wks ago! consultant said both r v.active and the proper size for 22 wks, so happy 2 hear this! i always worry thinks arnt right with them but feel more confident each time i get scanned..

Tedette:::I have the same thing in my right leg, it goes numb if i lie on my right side and when it wears off it feels like when your mouth is after a filling at dentist weird way to describe it like!  dr said its due to as im getting bigger the blood vessel gets tightersmaller and the blood cant flow thru as quick as usual, but nothin to worry about..he said its another joy of pregnancy 

Girls i found a great website called Kiddicare.com they have prams, carseats, all baby essentials and some items are half price etc..delivery is £19.99 to northern ireland, but u still save money, i ordered 2 car seats today and they were originally £79.99 and i got the 2 for £31.96!!  so its worth checkin out if u need baby stuff..their is half price prams also 
well must go here and get to bed even tho i'll prob toss and turn all nite..


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi all hope you dont mind me posting here i used to post on NI site but it got very depressing down there.  Great to see some of the oldies and originals back Cats and Katie sue.  My twins are 7 months old now and i cant believe were the time has gone. Finn can now speak he says dada mama baba and tata although doesnt know what they mean. Abi she just oohs and ahs but its early days.  She was in hospital for a while unwell with ear and throat infections so she is a bit behind her brother but she will catch up.  Hope to get a chance to do some personals after i get a chance to catch up.  glad this we place was set up its great to be back  had been posting in twin mums section which is lovely as we get to share our anxities.  Speak to you all soon.

wendy


----------



## SUNNY2007

Tedette also remember the not sleeping im a nurse and i could hardly look after myself never mind others near the end i could hardly walk finished work at 28 weeks and just knowing you could pop to bed when you wanted was great but i was so bored at the end my legs were really numb was up all nite used to play online bingo which i now hate.  I suppose it was because the combined weight of my 2 babies was 14 pounds and 1 0z in saying that i was glad about their weights as they didnt have to go to scbu.  I bought molten brown eculyptus bath stuff to relax my muscles before bed and sometimes it helped. But i really couldnt find a comfortable position i just ached.  But so worth it in the end and the not sleepiong prepares you for when baby arrives.


----------



## shem

Morning girls just a quickie to wishWeeza and Bron all the best for scans tomorrow
catch up with you ladies later Shem xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Tedette, glad to hear your appt went well and it will be no time till the 10 Nov!!!! THe sciatic nerve sounds painful and I hope you find some comfort somehow!! 

Shem and katiesue, thanks for the good luck wishes!

Hi Sunny, can't believe your twins are 7 months old! 

Fabulous, you have an eye for a bargain girl!!  Glad your scan went well!

Fiona, glad you liked that secret bit too   I'm glad you feel more re-assured going private now  

Emer, your first scan sounds excruciating! Hope the rest aren't that bad   

Hi to Cat, Annie, Bron (gl tomorrow!)

Quick question, do you need a full bladder for the 7 week scan?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Weeza you dont need a full bladder at this stage as the baby is still so small there is no need you dont even need one for your 12 week scan u just need it for the 20 week one and boy is it hard at that stage to hold onto all that water.


----------



## fabulous

Just reading there about the full bladder..is this the anomaly scan u r all on about?  i have mine when im 24 wks, will i have 2 have a full bladder then? 

SUNNY:: how did yr twin pregnancy go?  i've been reasonably well so far, babies have been great!  i see u took off from 28 wks, thats what my consultant told me yesterday, i thought it was too early..but whatever is best for babies i'll do it..

Ladies how many months is it now for maternity  leave? 6mths or 9mths?  i've read 6 but a few ppl have told me its now changed to 9...hope its 9!


----------



## SUNNY2007

my pregnancy went well the middle half but at the start i was really sick and the end i was getting so heavy i had 2 big babies for twins.  My work was very heavy so thought mite as well finish up and at 20 weeks i thought i could go on forever but by the time i reached 28 weeks i was really ready for it .  I am going back 5th jan thats a year off  got 9 months mat leave 5 weeks unpaid leave and the rest holidays.  Not looking forward to going back will really miss them we have such a great routine and they have slept all night since they were 12 weeks old.  What i found was people dont realise how hard a twin pregnancy is my colleagues kept saying we worked till 35 weeks well take one pregnancy and all the ailments and multiply by 2 it was hard work.
My two were thought to be big so i had steroids at 30 weeks as they thought i would go into prem labour but never did and ii was induced at 37 weeks they were there for the long haul.  What hospital are you attending my consultant saw and scanned me fortnightly because it was twins so i got a great service.  All seems such a long time ago but it was all going on this time last year.

If you need any advise let me know i have a twin mum friend so between us we can give you some tips if you need it. do you know the sex yet?


----------



## SUNNY2007

i see your starting a new job you may only be entitled to stat mat pay which is £112.00 a week. But you can apply for family tax credit even if you arent entitked to the money when you work because of a high wage you are entitked to it on mat leave you get extra for 2 babies ubder 1 and then your family allowance which is £125.00 for twins a month.


----------



## Ladyhex

fabulous you can have 6 or 9 just depense on what you what 
first 8 weeks is full pay then 18 weeks at 90 % of ur wages 
then the last 13 weeks is stat mat pay £ 118 i think it is up to 
plus it depense on your lenght of service


----------



## Fionab

Fabulous, glad your scan went well.  It is supposed to have changed to 9 months, I hope it has changed too!  The amount you get depends on what the company offers - the minimum is 6 weeks at 90% and the rest at statutory pay, anything else is a bonus.

Wendy, good to see you on the board

Weeza, good luck for scan today

Bron, good luck for scan

Fiona


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesKate I always feel better knowing that not everyone has sickness people always say you get it one way or another you could have an easy pregnancy and a hard labour or the other way around I don't mind either way as long as everything is okTedette hope your leg doesn't get too bad for you the 10th nov is only round the corner I bet you can't waitFiona totally understand you going private I would have done the same thingFabulous glad your scan went wellWeeza and Bron thinking of you tomorrow glHave had a pain in my left hip yesterday and today it appears after lunchtime but then disappears when I go on my tea break at about 3.30pm when Im sitting down for 20 mins all a bit strange, I have my booking in app with the midwife tomorrow so I 'll mention it to herHope all you other ladies and bumps are doing well xx


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone, sorry i did not get on line sooner daughter took laptop home with her.  
Thanks to all for your support.

Weeza hope your scan went well and everything ok

Well I am officially pregnant 8 weeks, beanie in right place and has heartbeat.  So I can relax a bit now,  still in shock.  Due around 21 22nd May, it will be a good 40th present to myself.  Had a date again with the toilet but the joys of being pregnant!

EmerG - Fully understand about Dr Traub - we had him this morning and showed me my balder and ovaries before baby and I felt life was dragging before he showed us the heart beat.  

Tedette - hope you are feeling better, my daughter had this for last two months, ended up on crutches, in and out of hospital, and in end had to be induced two weeks early.  Please look after yourself.

Fiona and DH - hope you are coping ok - look after all three

To everyone else hope you are well.  

Bron xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Fabulous, every company is different regarding maternity pay (although I wish I worked where Ladyhex did!!!) My employers give 13 weeks at 90% then up to 26 weeks (taking you up to 9 months off) at SMP. Anything after that is unpaid, regardless of length of service. Whereas my sister only gets 6 weeks of full pay then the remainder is SMP. My advice is check out with your new employers. 

Bron, very glad your scan went ok, delighted that all is as it should be!

Tedette, hope the leg isn't playing up too badly today 

Shem gl for you booking appt with the midwife today   

Thank you all for your good wishes, we saw one healthy strong heartbeat and I am 7 weeks and 1 day pregnant! I am due 27 May, which sounds lovely to me    Dh and I are so delighted and trying to come back down to earth!


----------



## EmerG

hi just a quick one I was off yesterday and am inundated with work and people annoying me today! Just wanted to say congrats to Weeza and Bron, so glad all went well for you both, I said a wee prayer for you both last night! Great news all round


----------



## SUNNY2007

Weeza and Bron i am so happy for you both i still remember sitting in the waiting room a bundle of nerves and then the excitement when i saw the two little blobs for the first time.


----------



## Annie70

Yeah!!! Congrats Bron and Weeza!  Wishing you both healthy remaining eight months  ! It's such a relief seeing that little heartbeat, isn't it? I was floating on air afterwards...Funnily enough, I was just reading that May 22 is the least common birthday in N. America (dh's is May 23)!


----------



## fabulous

Thanks girls for all the replies about maternity leave and pay..my nerves r wrecked thinkin about startin my new job, hope i can cope, i will be wrking in neo natal unit as a nursery nurse and im sure i will find it really hard looking after all those wee babies..just   my 2 wee dotes wont have to go there too  
Today is such a crap day weather wise..me and dh r decorating the nursery today, just takin a wee break now then bak to hard wrk, well dh is doin most of it to be honest   we are doin winnie the pooh theme, hope twins like it when they arrive


----------



## tedette

Hi there ladies,

Lovely to hear from Sunny again!  

And even better to hear that Weeza and Fabulous had good news at their scans! 

I think the 7 week one is the most scary so it is great to get over that milestone.

I think I must be very lucky as my leg isn't sore at all, it just goes numb and is a bit annoying.  

Hopefully bambino will move over the next while so that I can avoid the pain as I have heard it can be terrible. 

Am off now to have a look at that new kiddicare website...I love a good bargain!  

Take care everyone and babies!

Tedette


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesCongrats Weeza and Bron It's wonderful seeing that little h/bHad my app today my head is still buzzing with all the info there wasn't just one midwife but 3! I am home with my bounty pack and a lot of other booklets. I will get the app for next scan in post which will be when Im 12-14 weeks hopefully I wont have to wait till 14 weeks it all made it seem more real still can't believe it anyway have had a blinder of a headache since and have been using those forehead strips which are ok but not as effective as good ole painkillers well off to bed now hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Fionab

Bron, congratulations on your good news from the scan.  

Shem, hope the midwife could help you with the pain in your hip.  I see you mentioned the Bounty packs, I never got one - is there anything useful in it?

Weeza, that is great news that your baby is doing well.

Fabulous, I'm sure that they will love your Winnie the Pooh.  Good luck for starting your new job.

Tedette, I had that numbness in my leg as well but I haven't had it in a while.

We had a scan today and the baby is doing well, it was kicking its legs and waving its arms, it was wonderful to see it.  I asked about dying your hair and she said it was ok.  She also asked if we wanted to have an elective caersean - how do you decide if you want one or not.
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona i wouldnt have a section if i didnt have to it does drain you a lot.  I lost 1000ml of blood and was just soo tired after  you cant drive either for 6 weeks though my gp let me after 3.  Generally i just picked myself up and got on with it but it was tiring and sore at times.  Also in the Ulster hospital they have no nursery to take your baby away at night so i had just had my section and had to pull myself up to feed 2 babies during the night.  In saying that i suppose that stopped me from lying around not that im that kind of person anyway. 

Wendy


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Thank you all very much for your good wishes, you are all very kind! And yes, it was a huge relief to see the little flicker of h/b! I hadn't realised how anxious I was till it was all over    Today I am much more relaxed and happy and I think it is finally hitting home   

Fiona, are you considering an elective C-section or had you even thought about it yet?  Gosh, what a decision at 12 weeks! So gald the little fighter is doing well and strong! 

Shem, gosh 3 mid-wives must have felt like information overload! Hope your headache eases! 

Fabulous, Winnie the Pooh sounds lovely, it will be just fine. What kids don't love Tigger? 

Tedette, hope you get a good bargain!

Annie, LOL at your random fact! How are you keeping? DId you go for the 3D scan in the end? 

Emer, thanks for your wee prayer and how inconsiderat eof all those people in work    

Hi Sunny, Katiesue, Catspjs and Bron!

DH wanted to tell his parents last night , but his dad was out all night and we didn't get a chance! Poor DH is dying to tell someone


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - I think that it's a bit early to ask you about an elective Caesarean! Can't you ask to wait and see? Some people have a hard time afterwards, others less so. I had a planned Caesarean with ds because he was a breech baby and big (9lbs . I truly think that the Caesarean was the best thing for me as it would have been a potentially dangerous first birth for me. Plus, given his size, I escaped lightly - I would have had a mountain of stitches!   I did not lose any blood and did not have much pain afterwards (surprising as I am a wooze). Three weeks after, I was back at the gym. But, I can understand that with two babies, Wendy, and the blood loss, that you felt pretty bad. 

Problem is, I'm essentially like a first-time mother again as I have no idea what a contraction or natural birth is!  

Weeza - your dh sounds like mine! I was shocked that he told friends and family right after my BFP (we hadn't told his family that we were doing tx).  Saw the lo yesterday at the 3d scan - he was only slightly more cooperative in spite of me eating so much sugar before hand that I felt sick! Got some good photos of his face though. He doesn't have a lot of room now to manoeuver, too big. But, clinics here only do 3d scans between wks 26-30 so what can you do?   

Shem and Bron - have you told anyone your good news yet??

Tedette - glad the pain isn't so bad as my friend's leg sciatica didn't clear up after the birth - she still has it. Hope it's not the case with your arm!  

Fabulous - you put us to shame!  I haven't bothered organising the baby room up yet as the lo will sleep the first months in our room anyways. But, have opted for an underwater theme - kind artist friend offered to paint some wall murals.  If it ever happens.

Missy -  Have your ankles swelled at all? I think that mine are starting to. To top it off, the scar on my belly button from my gall bladder surgery last winter is raw and irritated. Stretch mark cream is not helping.

Thanksgiving weekend here. Dh is in Sweden for his dad's burial so my sister and husband are coming up from Ontario for the long weekend.  Looking forward to comparing bumps - she's due only 10 days before me.


----------



## bron11

Thanks everyone for kind wishes.  
Weeza, Shem, glad scans went well for you's.

Annie70  To answer your question yes, husband told his family at his 40th two weeks ago, before he got drunk! He had to tell me kids just before he made the announcement - I was wanting to wait until after scan.  Girls in the office where i am based know now and my area manager, but not my team yet.  Might tell them at next teem meeting.  Only told my boss because I had to clear time of work and rearrange court duty.  

Still feeling sick all day and spending more dates with the toilet in the morning!!  Also need to get a pair of trousers as size 12 not longer fit.  

Anyhow, hope everyone has good weekend.  My grand children staying over on sat so that will be fun but tiring!!

Take care all. Bron xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bron you find that about the trousers in the early days then theres this period were you dont need mat clothes.  I think you get bloated in the early stages especially at nights i didnt need mat wear until 16-17 weeks. So dont wastes any money yet just borrow hubbies t shirts for lounging around the house.  
Annie i only ended up with section as one twin cephalic the other breech and after 12 hours of labour i only flipping well dilated 4 cm i didnt fell anything during labour as all twin pregnancy mother has to have epidural whether she wants one or not its just incase you deliver one but the other one doesnt.

Fabulous if your hospital are running a twins night der go its very interesting


----------



## shem

Afternoon ladiesFiona glad your LO is doing well. The bounty pack has some leaflets for maternity clothes, money off vouchers for nappies, a pregnancy diary and magazines TBH your not missing much but I did get a big pregnancy book which the midwive said is my bible and some books on breastfeeding and a few wee leafllets for DH as well as for my hip she said it was sciaticaAnnie hope you enjoy thanksgiving and everything goes to plan for your DH glad your 3d scan went well. To answer your question only 3 people now Im pregnant my boss, my friend in work and my friend in australia.Bron I had to get bigger trousers too I had put on half a stone during treatment and my tummy has gotten bigger so nearly bursting out of that size too!Girls got my date in the post this morning for what is supposed to be a 12-14 week scan well surprise surprise it is at 15 weeks  I can't belive I have to wait nearly 5 weeks I will be in the nut house by then. We had decided we weren't going to tell anybody until after the scan all being well but now it seems ages away. If this had have been an ordinary pregnancy we would have told at 12 weeks scan or not but we are being really cautious does that seem daft??Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## katiesue

Weeza & Bron great news about your scans     I have mine next Friday 24th   Bron hopefully my little bean will be due around my 40th Birthday too  

Sunny, good to see you back, cant believe you're twins are 7 months, where has the time gone!! Im sure you cant believe it!

Shem, you're right I was sick constantly when I was in labour, altho baby was back to back so my back pain was awful, but as everyone says you do forget!!  I cant believe you dont get your scan till 15 weeks, that's awful, but I did hear that the Ulster are soooo busy ... is that where you're going?? 

Fiona I thought I wanted a c/section had asked a few times but they said not unless there's a medical reason & tbh Im glad I didn't need it, recovery afterwards was sooo much easier.  Tho I'd definitely recommend epidural ... was fab  

Fabulous, Im sure you're twins will love Winnie ... my wee man loves watching it 

Hi to Catspjyamas, hope you had a great weekend away, was lovely to see you last week & DS on his feet (when he got the chance lol!!!!)

Big hello to everyone else, there are so many Im scared to list names cos Im sure to forget someone    I dont have a computer at home   so only get caught up from work  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## shem

Afternoon ladiesWas telling my friend when my next scan was and she said I should phone the hospital to see why it's so far away. Well I took her advice and rang this morning and got it brought forward to next friday!  Im so glad I rang now it just goes to show you what can happen if you speak upKate Im attending Lagan Valley hospital as it's close to homeHi everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## katiesue

Great news Shem  , I would never thought of ringing!!  Im sure you're excited now ... I have my scan next Friday too  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## shem

Great Kate! I bet you can't wait I know I can't


----------



## katiesue

Yes cant wait Shem, going a bit nuts waiting   

That's me finished work for this week   so will catch up with you all on Monday 

TC Kate xo


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Well..had a bit of a strange day y'day!  I woke up in the middle of the night with pain in my side and pain when I peed.   I also couldn't lie on that side.

It was still sore when I got up for work so I made an appt with GP for the afternoon and struggled on.

I was at the gp's from half four until six, where she thought it was prob a kidney infection but wanted me to go to craigavon to get scanned to check. 

So I went home to get DH to bring me to Craigavon, had a mini-cry as she told me to bring an overnight bag to be on the safe side. 

We got there about half six and after about an hour's wait saw a midwife.  Happily they scanned me and my wee baby was kicking about and swimming away like a mad thing 

But they still could work out where the pain was coming from.  I did numerous urine samples and some showed signs of infection but others didn't!  

Anyway, they were so funny in Craigavon (unintentionally!) that I left bent two with laughter at a bout 9 o'clock last night!  The wee dr was lovely and at one stage she asked me had I had any 'womiting'... 
DH said my reaction was like something out of Little Britain', I kept making her repeat it!  Then the midwife had done my obs but when the dr checked them she had put down 1 for my blood pressure and said she always got confused about the hr! 

Thankfully the pain has subsided a wee bit today and at least I know baby is fine   They had sent away various samples so if there is anything wrong, HOPEFULLY, they will catch it!

Phew!! 

What a day!



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, thanks for the details about the c-section.  

Weeza, it is hard not to tell people at the start but then I found when we got past 12 weeks I felt that I didn't want to tell anyone

Annie, that sounds hard to be back at the gym after 3 weeks!!

Bron, poor you feeling sick all day

Shem, thanks for the details about the bounty scheme, I was looking on the net and you can order it from their website.  Good for you getting your date brought forward.

Katiesue, thanks for the details of the epidural.  I think I will be asking for all the drugs I can get!!!

Tedette, I'm so glad that you are ok.  I'm sure that you were worried but scans are always so reassuring.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Tedette there is a new system when taking obs when you are in hospital you put the obs in a corresponding box which has a number if the numbers add up to 3 or more you need immediate medical attention its called a MEWS score.


----------



## Annie70

Tedette - I can imagine how worried you were! Especially at 26 weeks. I hope it was 'just' a kidney infection. But, sometimes they don't know. (I still don't know why I had such heavy bleeding and clots between weeks 16,5 and 18,5.) Just as long as your lo is in fine fettle..

Fiona and Bron - it's such fun telling people. Have you get any weird reactions so far? I got a lot of v. surprised reactions (probably because ds is now 8 so they supposed that we only wanted one lo). One guy went as far as to ask me 3 times whether it was an accident.  

Have an appt with my obstetrician this Friday. At the moment, I only see him every 6 weeks. Surely, surely at almost 30 weeks pg, I will now be switched to seeing him at least every 2 or 4 weeks? I don't want to think that I have to wait to 36 wks to see him again...from wk 36 onwards, I know that I'll see him every week but still.


----------



## weeza82

Hi, 

Tedette, how are you today? That must have been very stressful for you, but at least you know the baby is good and well and that they took that many samples they are bound to find if there is something wrong with you!  LOL at you making the dr repeat themselves! I had a manager from Asia and I found him very difficult to understand and I always felt like the Little Britain woman too     

Annie, hope you get to see your OB a bit more frequently now! How was Thanksgiving? Do the Canadians do it big like the americans? 

HI to everyone else and their bumps or babes    

Dh and I told his parents on Saturday morning. FIL just said "Ah, I thought that" and went back to reading the obituaries in the Newsletter    Typical farmer! Then his mother started telling me about the 2 m/c she had at 7 weeks   she can pick her moments


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

Well the clinic rang me this morning and asked me to come in and give another urine sample as they had found some pus cells in the one that was sent away! 

I kind of wish they would just give me some antibiotics now. 

Weeza, thanks for asking!   The pain has got better but is still there and I am mega-tired this week and have been feeling faint lots but it is hard to know if that is because of an infection or normal pregnancy symptoms...I suppose I will have to struggle on until Monday when my next sample test results come back (sniff, sniff, feeling sorry for myself!)

Sunny, maybe that is why the midwife wrote down 1 but it was the Dr who was questioning what she wrote so maybe they were working different systems!?! 

Annie, the pain was worrying esp on Sunday night as it was quite severe but I don't think it would compare to finding blood.    Poor you, at least all is well now.

Hope everyone else is well (plus LOs!)  

Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Annie, hope your appointment went well on Friday

Weeza, have you told anyone else yet?

We got an appointment for an anomaly scan on 12th December in the radiology department.  How is this scan different to the ordinary ones in maternity department.

Hope everyone else is doing well
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona this scan is not done by a doctor or midwife its done by a radiographer it looks in detail at the main organs of the body and if they are growing and functioning normally a radiogra is trained to carry out this kind of scan and would be able to pick things up better than your consultant.  Also you might be able to see the sex of the baby  you will not believe the difference in size between your last scan and this.  How many weeks will you be then?  The hardest part i found was my 2 had got that big trying to hold onto the full bladder was awkward to say the le3ast.


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesTedette I really hope you start to feel better soon and get some antibiotics to help youAnnie hope your appointment went well on fridayWeeza your MIL sure can pick her moments we still have'nt told our parents but all will be revealed this weekend all being well after scan on fridayFiona how many weeks will you be when you get your anomaly scan?Not up to much this weekend DH is playing golf so just relaxing like I do anything else lolHope all you other ladies and bumps are well xx


----------



## Fionab

Sunny and Shem, I will be 22 weeks at the scan although I'm not sure I will be able to get that day off work so may have to move the appointment, will know better tomorrow.

I'm 14 weeks now and have been feeling totally exhausted all weekend, not tired just washed out.  I don't know how anyone has a second pregnancy and still be able to keep up with another child - I take my hat off to them!

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona you might be getting some extra hormones not only from the baby but from your little angel your body might still be producing hormones for a twin pregnancy (sorry to bring this up if it upsets you) At 14 weeks i was exhausted but got a seconf wind after 16 weeks were i was full of energy


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

hope you are all well!

Tedette, hope you get some more answers today. How were you over the weekend? (PS Princess K came back to my house on Saturday and didn't want to go home! This was the first time she had been since June!) 

Gosh Fiona, you're 14 weeks already! Amazing! So far, just the two sets of parents know and I told my sister at the weekend as she asked did we know how our tx had went yet. So now we can both talk freely about symptoms, ante-natal care and all that. (She is 22 weeks now! Where does the time go?) 

Shem, oooh your scan is this Friday, YAY!! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## katiesue

Tedette, hope you're on the mend hun you've had an awful time of it

Fiona the 20wk scan is great you can see sooo much, I found out that I was expecting a boy then, tho my mum & dad were only people we told (well mum was there so could hardly hide it!!!)  As Sunny said the hardest bit was the full bladder & when I get nervous Im never off the loo so was extremely hard    I hope you're able to get the day off work or get your appointment moved to a closer date so you dont have too much longer to wait & hopefully the tiredness will subside soon .. the middle 3 months are def the easiest cos by the last 3 you cant get comfy to sleep!!

Weeza has your MIL no sense??!!  

Shem, gl for your scan on Friday  

Hope everyone else, bumps & babies are well  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Annie70

Hi everyone!

My appt went well on Friday. I'll see my doc again in 4 weeks, not 6 weeks. Showed him our 3D photos and he agreed that the cord did seem to be round our lo's neck. So, I will get another scan in a few weeks' time to check. (I'm glad as, on the NHS here, we only get two scans: at weeks 12 and 20.) He says that having the cord there normally doesn't affect their growth (heartbeat is great and fundal height seems good, even big for dates) but it can make things difficult for the birth.  

Tedette - hope you had a good weekend and are feeling energised.

Fiona - get your doc to check your iron / haemoglobin levels next time you go as you could be anaemic.  I turned anaemic after I had heavy bleeding at week 16 and I have never felt so gormless in my entire life!  I've been taking iron supplements and eating loads of iron-rich food since but it takes ages to kick levels up again.  So be careful.  

Dh has been away for the past 2 weeks and I have been so knackered with working and looking after ds. Housework has gone to the dogs as evenings I'm so comatose after cooking, homeworks and putting ds to bed. I'm so looking forward to dh coming back tomorrow..


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Had no word from the clinic today and was too busy to ring them, will check up on results tomorrow but am feeling much better on that front.    am having trouble sleeping now though as I wake up to pee and then am wide awake!!  Getting kicked from the inside out has that effect!   I am certainly not complaining.  I keep reminding myself how lucky i am everytime I scan my belly for stretchmarks!   I promise I won't even complain about them either, I am so glad to be pregnant at last! 

I keep noticing everyone is trying to have a full bladder for 22 week scan.  I thought the same and filled myself up with water but was dying to go before my scan and asked a nurse.  She said it didn't matter about a full bladder at that stage as the baby was big enough then so I could go to the loo!  My scan was very clear and the empty bladder didn't seem to affect anything, although maybe that was because it was in the X-RAY dept and it was a 'stronger' machine (I am sure that is the wrong word but you know what I mean!!  Don't know if anyone was told any different or, like me, you just presumed you needed a full bladder. 

HAHAHA Weeza, you know why Princess Katie is coming over again don't you?  Well it is getting close to Christmas!  She doesn't want to shoot herself in her little pink foot!!!   Only joking of course!

Hope you are all well and remember, we are one day closer to the weekend than we were y'day! (and to our little babies arriving!)



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, I don't feel as exhausted today - it must be all the fun at work!!  It doesn't upset me about our other twin, it is good to be able to talk about them.

Weeza, it is good to be able to talk to other people about the baby.

Katiesue, is it really obvious at the 20wk scan the sex of the baby, we were hoping to leave it as a surprise.

Annie, I'm sure that you will be glad to see DH.  Will you need a c section if the cord is around the babies neck?

Tedette, I rang today to confirm the 22wk scan and they said that I didn't need a full bladder - this was Craigavon.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

I suppose its different in every hospital on the little appointment card i got it told me to drink a pint and half of water and with the pair of them already on my bladder it was yek to say the least.  Met a girl today at mother and toddler who complained how sore she was full term as her baby was soo big i asked her the weight and then proceeded which was very rude of me to laugh in her face the baby was 6lb wonder how she would have cope with a BIG bay or in my case 14 lb 1 oz of babies.


----------



## katiesue

No Fiona it wasn't obvious at 20wk scan what was in there, I asked to know    TBH when she pointed out the heart, stomach etc it was very clear but other than that I didn't know what end she was at!!!

Strange differences at hospitals for full bladder, at Ulster I was told to drink a pint of water think it was an hr before the scan ... I managed half an hr before which was plenty  


Annie, glad your dr seeing you again to help put your mind at rest. Im sure you're glad to see DH home.

Luv Kate xo


----------



## SUNNY2007

Katie sue thats the same as me i was also at the ulster


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, I had my 20 week scan today, I have to say my nerves were wrecked before and during but all was fine thank goodness, so I feel a lot happier now. Fiona, we didn't see what sex it was, we said to the radiographer that we didn't want to know and she said that she wouldnt look at those bits unless we did want to know! So its still a surprise. No full bladder either, in fact very embarrassingly they asked me to give a sample when we got there and I couldn't as I had gone just before I left the house so I can categorically say that there was no wee there before the scan. Each hospital must do it differently I suppose. 

Hope everyone well. Weeza how are things with your sister now that you have told her your news?


----------



## bron11

Hi all I have been reading the thread over the last few weeks and it is good to see all doing relatively well and scans are positive.

Tedette glad your feeling better.

I see a number of you are booked into the Ulster - we decided to go there but to date have not had an appointment for scan, when does this usually arrive?  I am 10 weeks now?

Can anyone also advise me as to when I will stop being sick and feeling sick 24/7 - really glad to be pregnant but finding this hard to cope with at times.  I don't like ginger so not a solution for the sickness - any other suggestions please?

Take care all Bron


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesAnnie it's good you don't have to wait 6 weeks to see your dr I suppose after that you'll see him every couple of weeksKate good luck for your scan on fridayEmer WOW! 20 weeks glad all is wellBron sorry you've been so sick I didn't really have much sickness so have no advice on that front. Each hospital seems to work differently I seen my midwive at 10 weeks and she booked me in for scan app which came 2 days later although it was originally dated for november I wasn't happy as it was too far away so I phoned and got it brought forwardWell Im absolutley loaded with the cold which sucks a bit but only have to work tomorrow then thats me off to monday!Hi everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bron i had my appointment at the ulster for 11 and half weeks and i was seen every 2 weeks and scanned because i was having twins.  I woould difo phone up my friend is 8 weeks and she has her appointment for her 12 week scan. Phone ulster on 02890484511 (i work there) and ask for maternity outpatients and get them to see if you are on record.
Also my sickness eased a lot at 16 weeks were i began to feel only slight nausea and then returned again at 28 weeks.  I ordered Preggy pops of ebay thaey are really sour sweets which help morning sickness fron USA and i found them great used to suck them all day.


----------



## shem

LoopyI thought Weeza had posted on the NI thread during the week


----------



## shem

Hey ladiesLoopy doin grand thanksHad our 12 week scan today and all is well the LO was jumping around like crazy it was unbelievable! The pictures the DR gave us aren't that clear but we could see on the monitor pretty well. We got the date for our 20 week scan it's 29th of dec which seems ages away but time is going so quickly. We are going to tell our parents tonight so looking forward to finally telling people having kept it a secret for so long.Hi to everyone hope you are all well and bumps too!Shem xx


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, I can't imagine 14lb oz of babies to carry around!

Kate, I'm glad that you don't see at the 20wk scan.  I was also wondering that with the 3d scans, you probably can see more on it as it is later.

Emer, which hospital were you at for your scan, I'm glad it went well.

Bron, I think people stop feeling sick at different times, I only had nausea but it stopped around 12 weeks so hopefully it will be soon for you.

Shem, good to hear your 12wk scan went well, the picture on the monitor is always so much clearer than the picture which is a pity as you would like it as a momento.

Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Shem, glad your scan went well. Hope you enjoyed telling your news    Least your 20wk scan will be something to look forward to once Christmas is over.

Bron I have my appointment thru from Ulster for 12 wk scan, altho my dr sent off for it when I was 5 wks pg. If you've heard nothing this week def give them a ring.  Sorry no solutions for m/s, I didn't have any with my ds this time I've had a few sessions   but I find if I keep eating I dont feel too bad ... maybe why I piled on 3 stone last pg  

EmerG good news for your 20wk scan, its amazing how much your LO has grown by then & glad you've still got a suprise in store  

Fiona, yes you can see more on 3d scan but again she went up close to his "bits" but I still found it hard to make anything out    You can ask not to know & I think you just look away when they start scanning just incase it's at an obvious bit!!  Are you thinking of having one?

I had my scan on Friday so one little bean on board with a heartbeat    Got quite a good pic for all the size of little bean!!! Am just sooo tired my DS is teething, has got 6 teeth in as many weeks & is just so miserable poor wee man. Am hoping they all pop thru soon & we all get a break.

Catspyjamas, know you dont have time to post much these days so just waving a big   & kisses to your gorgeous DS  

Hope everyone else well  

Kate xo


----------



## weeza82

HI everyone!

Hope all the bumps and babes are well  

I haven't been able to post much this past while due to being horrendously busy in work    not helped by a few sick days last week. LAst Tuesday morning, I had bad cramps and bleeding, so off to Craigavon we went (after speaking to SHO on the phone who was lovely and didn't seem to mind all my neurosis and told us to come in). I got scanned and all is well and the midwife put it down to just one of those things    So all is well Chez Weeza since. 

I am looking a bit of advice (darn this anxiety and neurosis!). My booking appt and scan isn't until the 2nd of December    when I will be 15 weeks    So i did a Shem   and called up to see about an earlier appt. But (and you can probably see where this is going!) no earlier dates and if I don't take that date, the next available appt is the 17th December      Craigavon is so back-logged!!!!! So I decided ok, I will get a private scan at 12 weeks, so I can start telling people my news as I am very keen to have had a scan around that time before I do officially tell people. This is partly because I am very superstitious/cautious and partly as our close friends are getting married on 27th November and I would like to "break" the news before the wedding so it doesn't take away from their day and I don't have to make ludicrous excuses as to why I'm not drinking. The next course of action was to ring Mr Heasley and see about a private one-off scan but the earliest appt he had was, yip you guessed it, the 27th November!!! 

What to do? 
Does anyone have a number of a private clinician who would do a one-off scan to put my mind at rest? 
OR should I just bare with it till 2nd December and not tell anyone? 
OR tell everyone around 12/13 weeks and hope for the best?

Oooh dilemma!!! 

Anyhoo, I hope all the babes are getting dressed up for Halloween. Any of the bumps dressing up? 
Sorry for the very very me post!


----------



## tedette

Hi Weeza,

Did you get scanned at Craigavon?  If you did why not treat that like your 12 weeks scan and tell people?  If you got the ok from the hospital chances are everything will be fine so don't worry about telling people.  I told my friends at around your stage as  I was going on a hen weekend and wanted my friends to understand why I was sitting in the corner sipping diet 7 up!  


I sometimes think the longer you put off telling people the harder it is but you have every reason to feel this pregnancy will go the distance...tell people and celebrate! 

Well ladies I had my 28 week scan today in Dungannon.  What terrible traffic!  It took me an hour and a quarter to get to the hospital from the Moy!   All seemed well with the baby though who looked snug and cosy in my womb!

Hope all is well with everyone else.



Tedette


----------



## bron11

Hi all and Happy Halloween, fertility friends site looks cool!

Thanks for all advice on morning sickness - eating small amounts and regularly helps so trying to do this.  Will try and get Preggy pops as suggested.

I rang Ulster and they were in process of posting scan date - 7 Nov 3.15 - gets me out of work early on a Friday.  Anxious but can't wait.

Weeze hope things still well with you.  At the eight week scan was told by GP that if all was well then, then most likely will remain ok.  It sucks that you have to wait for scan so maybe just tell your friends and family now.  Can't advice on alternative private scan facility.  

I am definitely showing, so can't really hide it anymore from work colleagues.

Glad everyone is well, scans and pregnancy's going well - may it continue.



My grandson rang me at work yesterday and said at end of his 2 and half year old conversation, bye granny love you granny - it made my day - first time he said love you granny.  One of the positive joys of having children/grandchildren.


Signing off, have a good halloween Bron


----------



## GemmaC

Weeza, would you be willing to travel to Dublin for a private scan? holles st dublin might be able to do something for you.    Glad to hear all is ok with little bean.


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, Weeza sounds like you had a bad week last week, glad all is OK. Could Origin not recommend someone for you? We are going for private ante natal treatment with Dr Raymond White at 352 Lisburn Road in Belfast, and as far as I knowthere are other doctors who practice from there as well so you could maybe try giving the clinic a call and explain the situation and see if they can fit you in, I've always found them very helpful on the phone. The number is 90664352.   

I totally understand your cautiousness about telling people although I have to say I was useless and really couldn't hold my water and told loads of people before my 11 week scan. (My booking scan was 14 weeks and there was zero chance of me holding it in until then). In saying that, I did tell people and then sort of felt bad that I was saying it out loud and I might be tempting fate or something, all very bizzare the things that go through your mind but natural I suppose. I know the other girls here have reassured you as well, but just to add to that, when we went to RFC for our 7 week scan, Dr Traub told us that once we had seen the heartbeat that day, we could go ahead and tell everyone if we wanted as once the heartbeat has been seen there is less than 1% chance of something going wrong. He also said that the 12 week thing is a bit of a myth, in that people think its like hurdle you have to cross and once you get there you can tell everyone, but really  once you had had a scan and seen that there was a heartbeat and things are where they are supposed to be, it is not any more likely that things will go wrong between then and 12 weeks, than something happening from 12 weeks to the end of the pregnancy (hope that makes sense!) Anyway I was a bit sceptical of that as it goes against everything that you read, but I suppose he's the expert. I think part of the 12 week thing is that most people don't get the early scans that we would all have had at RFC/Origin, so for many the 12 week scan is the first time they will get to see the heartbeat and if something was wrong up to then people may not know until a m/c happens. The upshot of it all was that my DH told quite a few people after the 7 week scan, which I wasn't entirely chuffed with, but sure all is OK now. But you just do whatever you feel comfortable with. 

Hope everyone else is well. I'm loving this halloween thing, this is soooooooooooo my favourite time of year, I love the whole run up to Christmas, especillay this year, I can't wait!


----------



## weeza82

Hey Girls, 

Thanks for all your replies    Why does sanity leave throught thw indow to be replaced by indecsision and caution?   

Tedette, yes I was scanned at Craigavon and I see your point, I could treat it as the 12 week scan and just tell people anyway! Funny you should say that about the hen night, I have a hen night next weekend and was just going to use the antibiotics line    OMG at the traffic! What on earth was going on that took that wee journey so long! Unbelievable! 

Gemma, thanks for the advice, but I think Dublin may be a bit out of the way for su at the minute (not many hols left at work   ) but thanks!

Emer, I think I will maybe try that number you gave me and see. I called the Hillsborough clinic and the scan is £40 but the consultant is £150, so price has ruled that out for me! YOu have totally hit the nail on the head though about tempting fate or something!!! 

Oh, for my logic to return! See, my logical, sensible self knows all of what you girls have reassured me about, but sometimes my insane, shrill self  shouts louder    

Bron that sucks that you are so sick    how lovely was your phonecall from your wee grandson!!!! It made me go all mushy and awwwww   

56 days to Christmas folks!!! 8 weeks today


----------



## GemmaC

PM for you Weeza.


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesThis halloween look is sooo cool!Kate glad all was well at your scan, hope your DS teeth pop through soonWeeza youv'e had a worry glad all was well at the scan. Totally know where your coming from before I was lucky enough to get my date brought forward we were in a dilema too wither to tell people or not but what Emer has said is right just do what makes you feel comfortableTedette glad your scan went wellBron only 1 week to go to your scan Im sure you can't waitWell ladies the cat is well an truly out of the bag I could'nt even tell my parents I was pregnant last week I just burst into tears and my poor mum thought something was wrong so DH told them there was tears everywhere we did the rounds of our families and everyone is just so happy for us it was very emotional. I told work on monday and some of the older ladies said they had an idea but everyone was delighted. I have started to really show now and a few have asked am I sure it's not twins but I don't care how big I get as long as everything is okHi to everyone else and bumps hope you are all well xx


----------



## Fionab

Just a quick note.

Weeza, 352 Medical Consulting on the Lisburn Road, Belfast do one off scans.  We had an early pregnancy scan there with a Dr Bailie, I think it was £120.  Did you try any of the other consultants in CAH - I think Dr Sadho (spl) does private scans at her house in Moira

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Hi girls, 

Thanks for all your concern, reassurance and replies. 352 Lisburn Road was engaged when i tried it yesterday, so I will try again today. Fiona thanks for the advice about Dr Sadho, I knew there was someone in Moira but I didn't know how to go about getting in contact! Thanks!


----------



## tedette

Hi Dungannon ladies,

Apparently there were 4 accidents in Dungannon around the time I was trying to get to the hospital...   That coupled with the untimely snow made everything a lot more difficult   and the roadworks didn't help!

I think I went up Quarry Lane, is that the turn off for Donaghmore by the hospital?  Anyway, the reason I went up there was that it was signposted as a diversion!   And then I had to turn back!

Weeza,
I don't mean to worry you but your logic may never return!    Mine has completely gone!    I am ok when thinking about other people and their problems but when it comes to me I am up the wall!!    Good job I am going on mat leave soon! 

Anyway, am off to baby sit my two nephews today, one is nearly 2 and the other is 10.  I am looking forward to it but know I will be exhausted by lunchtime!!

Take care ladies and babies!!




Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Tedette, was that the day of the snow that you had your scan on? Apparently the Ulsterbuses were getting stuck in the Square and on the hill on Church Street up into the Square. One girl was telling me their bus was going round the Square and just heading straight for Peacocks window, but the driver got it stopped and made them all get out! Quarry Lane was supposed to have been bedlam with the snow as well! 

LOL my logic is gone?!?! On noes!!!!    Enjoy your babysitting today!


----------



## Annie70

I know that the subject has been exhausted, Weeza but I think that statistically, only 75% of all pregnancies confirmed by early viability scans turn out well. But, apparently the figure jumps to the high 90 percentile once you get a good u/s at the 8,5 week mark. So, you should be fine telling people now! 

Don't talk about Christmas - I have officially 8 weeks to go till my due date. Did a pile of baby shopping this week - new cot quilt, Baby Björn nappy bag and carrier etc
Do you have everything already Missy?? You must be at week 35 or so.  Have you started shopping Tedette?

Went to my sister's baby shower last weekend - they dragged my dh and my sister's dh into one of the belly-measuring games. Discovered that I now have the same belly circumference as dh so he is not very happy about that!!     He has been to the gym twice this week since!    

Have a great Hallowe'en, girls!  We're going to friends' house for a party and the kids will go out trick or treating before hand - am going as Frankenstein's pregnant wife.  Looking forward to the white face paint! Did anyone see the pics of Gwen Stefani's Hallowe'en gear for her and her 2-month old? She went as an egg and the baby as bacon (a bacon paper wrap) - it looked good!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Hope everyone is well?

Hi Annie, yeah i have everything pretty much sorted now, just the pram to pick up from the shop when junior is born and the crib is is my mother-in-laws house.  Hospital bags backed rearing to go now Yeah am 35 weeks now tomorrow, don't know where the time has flown, it definitely hasn't slowed down for me.   Had our first ante-natal class last night bit of a reality check but good to learn bits and bobs... How are things with you 8 weeks now is it flying in for you? Well we had a scan last week our 34 week job and our baby is breech so we are back next friday to see if things have changed but unfortunately so far i think junior is still in the same position.........

Hi to all the other girls hope everyone is keeping good

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi there Annie,

I have kind of started shopping...I bought a wee cute bib in Tesco's the other day that said 'I love milk'! 

If junior is like either of his parents he/she will love their grub.

Apart from that I haven't bought anything.  I keep thinking I will buy it after Christmas but I realise I may be too far on then to enjoy trailing round the shops!  I am off on mat leave from this time next week so may buy a few things then.  Have a cot that DH used so just need a new mattress for that and then of course a buggy.  I was hoping that buggies would be reduced after Christmas so might wait and see.

Is anyone else planning to/using washable nappies?  I really want to but everyone says I am mad to even consider it.    I have been very tempted to buy some of those these last few weeks.  I will use disposables for the few 2 weeks or so anyway but like the idea of reusable nappies after that.

Anyone any opinions?

BTW Missy, my bambino is transverse at the minute.  Plenty of time yet they say but I was reading up on the web and somewhere it was suggested to sit with your legs crossed, you know like a traditional meditation pose, to help move the baby?  I have been doing it and apart form anything else it is quite comfy. I think it was this site:

www.spinningbabies.com


Take care all,



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, if you phone CAH and ask for Dr Sadho's secretary she will be able to get you the number.

Tedette, like you I was thinking of washable nappies but everyone is saying that is madness.  

Annie, do you think you will deliver on Boxing Day

Missy, how many weeks do the ante-natal classes last for?

We have another appointment on Thursday so hope to see bambino clearly and get a good pic
Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Wow, Tedette - can't believe you're on mat leave as of this week. Lucky you! What area do you work in, if you don't mind me asking?
My lo was also transverse last time they checked though I do feel that there has been a switch recently. I can feel a hard bump high up against my ribs but don't know if it's head or bum.

I'm also considering washable nappies.  But, I'm thinking of using a nappy service where you pay a fee, they deliver your week's nappies and a special non-smell pail and collect it again the next week. I like the sound of that! However, dh is massively against it as he says it's just making life difficult and it's cruel to the lo as they get more nappy rashes. So, I'm going to an info session this weekend on the service to counterattack.  

Missy - my ds was breech for most of my pg too and I had to have a c-section with him. Is your lo measuring big? Are they offering you an external version? Apparently, it only works for about 30% of first-time mothers, definitely didn't with me.

Shem - so nice that you finally told your parents. Have you finished estrogen yet?

Weeza - are you going for another scan or not?

Bron - good luck with your scan this week

Fionab - I actually hope that I deliver after Christmas, not before, because it would be nice to actually celebrate it, plus I've heard that it's not fun having your bday on Christmas Eve / Day etc. Would also wonder about how much hospital staff would be around!  But, just in case, I'm buying gifts early this year.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Tedette thanks had a look at that site, have tried a few things but think this little one is too comfy.... 

Fiona ante natal classes last for 5 weeks... 

Annie will know more on Friday have another scan to check if still breech, they said they would discuss our options then... With being told about lo being breech at last scan we forgot to ask the size so hope to ask on friday.  The thought of an external version is scary i have heard it being sore and just the thought of it makes me feel nervous? If there was a better chance of it working maybe but will have to see 

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi there Annie,
I'm a teacher so i can take the 2 months now and then go back just before the summer hols and be on full pay at home with baby for July and August!!    May as well make the most of it!  To be honest, I am so glad I am going off early as my patience is definitely wearing thin with the kids and I don't think it is fair on them.  The girl who is taking over from me is delighted to have nearly a full year to teach as she has just qualified and jobs are hard to come by, so we are both happy!

I am still so tempted by the washable nappies.  I don't think there is a service like that here but I keep thinking that my mum did it for 4 of us and didn't have a tumble drier so I could manage it for one!  I think the theory that they get more nappies rashes is not strictly true anymore, from what I have read on the internet from mums with experience.  And I guess if they did suffer badly you could always go back to disposables.
Let me know how you get on at the information meeting! 

Tedette


----------



## SUNNY2007

Tedette wish i had thought of using washables you should speak to Kabby over on twins the 1st twelve month page because if she can do it with twins i bet you could do it with one. Disposable nappies are expensive i go through approx 70 nappies a week and 2 tins of milk not that i begrudge it but thats 40 pounds a month on nappies alone and 60 pounds on milk and that has dropped as now they eat 3 meals a day. Its lovely when you go on mat leave enjoy your time before the baby comes because you think you feel tired now but there is nothing like the tiredness  you feel when they arrive or maybe it was just because i had 2.  Was very priviledged today to be asked by the organiser of the twins class at the ulster to come and talk to other expectant twin mums so i am really looking forward to that.
Well i only have 2 months of mat leave left well  my mat leave is finished im on annual leave till 5th jan i will have been off a year in total and i cant believe how fast it has flown by.


----------



## Fionab

Annie, I'm sure that you do want to wait until after Christmas as it can't be fun to be in hospital.  The nappy service sounds good, does it work out cheaper than disposables.

Missy, good luck for scan on Friday

Tedette, I had read somewhere that when you are washing nappies don't use fabric softener as it makes them less absorbent.

Sunny, it is hard to believe that your maternity leave is almost over, the time has flown by.

Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - if I take the basic package without the bells and whistles (and I intend to), then the nappy service still works out cheaper than disposables. So, I really want to give it a go. Let us know how you get on tomorrow at your scan! 

Tedette - I agree - the nappy rash theory doesn't hold any more, dh is just fussing. But, as he's going to be (unofficially) at home with me for the first 3-4 months, I do have to pretend to listen to him.   Only issue down the road may be that not so many daycares accept babies / toddlers with cloth nappies but we'll deal with that when the time comes. Another plus, children with cloth nappies are toilet trained faster too... 

Sunny - It's going to be so hard for you to go back to work and leave your two! Did you manage to bf them at all or did you have to give them formula from the beginning? I'm so hoping that bfeeding works better and longer than last time as it is so much cheaper than buying all the formula.


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Thanks for the encouragement sunny on the reusables front!!  I am determined to give it a go!

The money issue is a big one.  I also thought about the environmental issue too but on top of that, the new reusables are so cute!  From what I can see on the Internet the Mother-ease brand are very good.  Am considering getting a few of those.

I will also make the most of my mat leave before bambino arrives although we had some bad news today.  My FIL has inoperable cancer so I may need to take time to help drive my inlaws to hospital for radiotherapy.  At least I will be off to do it so that is some consolation and they have always been very good to me so I wouldn't have anyone else take them if I am off.  Please God the treatment will help somehow. 

Tedette


----------



## bron11

Hi all hope everyone well.

Weeza did you manage to get a scan book.


Missy and anyone else who has scan hope all goes well.

Tedette - I used the old terry towelling nappies when my were wee, harder work but more cost effective.  I found the key to using them was being organised in terms of washing etc.  If you are using the nappy service this saves this problem.

My daughter used disposable for a while with her second, she got her's second hand for free on the freecycle web site.  This gave her the chance to try without the additional cost of buying them.  It also contributed to the recycle process.  

Hope everyone well Bron


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone, 

Tedette, sorry to hear about your FIL    but at least you will be about to do as much as you can which will mean a great deal    You have really got me thinking too about the reusable nappy front! It's something I will definnitely look into more as it sounds like a great idea. I remember my mum having a big pair of wooden tongs for lifting my wee brothers steeping nappies with    Is tomorrow your last day then? How fab!!!

Hi Bron, how are you keeping? 

Fiona, gosh 17 weeks today! Hope your scan goes well!

Annie, the service sounds fantastic! I don't think delivering on Christmas Eve or Day would be very relaxing! As you say, maybe not a lot of staff about. So I will do a hold-on-till-after-Christmas dance for you   

Missy, hope the baby turns for you! I was breach too! The ante-natal classes sound interesting! 

Sunny, can't believe you are going back to work soon!

Well, in the end I decided not to go for a scan. I am going on a hen night this weekend, Dh is on the stag night and the wedding is at the end of the month. On top of that the electric bill and Christmas shopping and the fact that scans are really quite expensive (£200!!) and we simply can't quite afford it at the minute (yet I want to get a 3 foot Snowman costing £45    ) but I came to my senses and thought what the hell, I will tell a few close friends, but probably hold on till 15 weeks and the scan!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girlies

Weeza was at the midwife yesterday and she thinks the baby is now head down, but have a scan tomorrow to confirm this, although anything could happen in the next few weeks and it could turn again.... Whatever is to be will be!!!!

Hope everyone else is good!!

Missy


----------



## shem

Hi LadiesFiona,Missy,Bron hope your scans go wellAnnie it's great to finally announce I can relax a bit more now. I wasn't actually taking estrogen is this something I should have been? I hope you do deliver before xmas was your DS on time?Tedette so sorry to read about your FIL   the treatment helpsWeeza can't believe the price of a private scan I thought you could get one for £100 shows how much I know  It might seem like ages away to your scan but if I hadn't have gotten mine changed it would have been next week! time will flyHi everyone else and bumps too!Shem xx


----------



## Fionab

Annie & Tedette, you can let us know how you get on with the reusable nappies.

Tedette, sorry to hear about your FIL

Weeza, you can always tell people at hen weekend you are on antibiotics or feeling sick.

Missy, good to hear the baby has turned around

Hi to Bron, Shem and anyone else I have missed.

Our scan went well today, you could see the the baby's fingers and he/she was opening and closing its mouth, seemingly it swallows the fluid to keep its guts working.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Well had scan yesterday and baby is breech once again, seems that he/she is too comfortable in that position and keep going back there. Felt he/she move the night before the scan so i had an idea it was breech again.  Have to go for a External cephalic version (ECV) on Wednesday morning to see if they can get he/she turned, bit worried about this so they have given me the choice if i want it i can or if not just go for a plannned section at 39 weeks or try it and if it is uncomfortable stop and have planned section... What a decision to have to make?? ....................... We have decided to go anyway and see both the baby and me are monitored so if the hb slows they will do a section there and then or if i feel it too uncomfortable just to stop it.  

Girls have any of you heard of anyone having a ecv or what would your opinions be??

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

usually i heard it doesnt work the baby doesnt turn both mine were breech then one day i went for scan at 36 weeks and Finn had turned i was so shocked.  When twins are both breech you have planned section when twin 1 is cephalic and twin 2 breech you have trial of labour which could end up delivering twin 1 and having to be sectioned with twin 2 if they dont turn after twin one born i had my 12 hour trial of labour only went to 4cm in that tim but i think it was because labour was induced because of the size of them and they were just to comfortable to move so i ended with section anyway.  To be honest if there is any doubt go for section because its no bother unless you are dead set on natural birth i personally just wanted them delivered safe.  I was indused on wed night but didnt have my babies till 142am and 145am on the friday morning and that time period was just so long.


----------



## bron11

Hi all, hope everyone well.

Missy sounds as if you have big decision to make, hope it is not stressing you too much.

Fiona - glad your scan went well.  It gives a lot of reassurance when you see things are moving along as they should do.

Weeza it will not be long until your scan, hope you enjoy your party.  To answer your questions sickness feeling just as bad, still throwing up on occasions.  Totally have no energy and find my breathing is slow, esp when walking up steps -put this down to be unfit.

Had scan and strong heart beat.  Baby was moving which was good to see.  Was convinced something was wrong.  Blood pressure 122/92 - not sure what this really means but they said they would keep an eye on this, although next app with midwife not until a month.

Any how - going to concentrate on enjoying being preg.  

Not long for some girls before their due date,  hope things going well.

Take care all 
Bron xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy, I haven't heard of an ECV but I hope it all goes well for you on Wednesday.  Will the section be on Wednesday if they can't get the baby turned or will it be a later date?

Sunny, that was a long time from being induced to the babies arriving.

Bron, I'm glad to hear that your scan went well.  Poor you being sick.

For those of you local to Banbridge, there is a temporary maternity wear shop open for a few weeks.  They are based on Newry Street (main street) between Houstons and SuperValu.  They have most things at 50% off, some at 70% and some things at £10.  I got 4 pairs of trousers and 2 tops for £86.  They are only open for a few weeks but it might be worth a look if you are about, the stock is mainly funmum.com and they have a good range.  I was planning to go to Belfast on Saturday to get somethings but called into town first and found this instead.  There is no sign on the shop but just signs in the window.
Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Thanks for the info, sunny i think i am going to see what it is like on wednesday and if it is sore or uncomfortable ask for a section.  Fiona section would be later if still not turned on wednesday, worst case is if they try to turn baby and he/shes heart rate drop they will do a section on wednesday.....

Not really stressing too much what will be will be...  

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Missy - I had one! I had it done at 37 weeks. Ds was frank breech i.e., with his feet up by his ears.

Turned up and they hooked me up to a monitor and scan machine so that they could monitor position and heartbeat. Then, they gave me a tablet to be taken under my tongue to relax me (it didn't). After that, my gynae pushed clockwise on ds's head and another nurse pushed on his feet. I was told in advance that I might be uncomfortable but, honestly, I found it really painful as they were twisting and pushing my swollen stomach. I remember squirming, biting my lip and digging my nails into dh's hand. Anyways, they managed to get ds's head from 12 o'clock to 3, whereupon he didn't like it and his heartbeat went seriously down. So, they stopped. At the time, they didn't tell me about his heartbeat as they didn't want to worry me so they kept me hooked up to the monitor until things stabilised, then sent me home for the weekend with strict instructions to count his movements and run to hospital if things diminished. I felt pretty guilty all weekend after. I saw my gynae on Monday morning and she told me about his heartbeat and I was felt worse.

Anyways, it didn't work with me and, apparently, it only works for about 30% of first-time mothers. Also, ds turned out to be a nine-and-a-half-pounder which may explain why it didn't work. But, I agreed to do it because I wanted to avoid a pre-planned C-section at 37 weeks (my gynae threatened me with this when I hesitated to do it).

If I had known about the low statistical chance of it working and that ds was so big, I would not have done it at the time, I would just have opted for the pre-planned C-section (which I got at almost 40 weeks anyways). But, I can understand if you want to try it!  Your lo still seems to be still changing position so it may work for you - my ds stayed in breech for at least the last 12 weeks of my pregnancy. And, the C-section was not bad at all - it was very smooth and I had very little pain afterwards.

Good luck - keep us posted! I can't believe that you may have your babe on Wednesday...


----------



## shem

HI girlsBron glad your scan went well it's great to see the LO moving aroundFiona that maternity shop sounds good wouldn't mind checking it outMissy really hope everything goes as well as it can for you on wednesday whatever the outcomeHope all you other ladies and bumps are doing wellShem xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi ladies, 

Missy good luck for 2moro, hope everything goes well for you & it's not to long till you get to meet your LO  

Tedette, is your baby back to back?  My DS was that way & had back pain from around 20 wks, by the last month I could hardly walk the length of myself & my whole labour was back pain ... mind you once I eventually got an epidural that worked at treat!  My placenta was at the front so I was half expecting him to be that way, but no-one at the hospital ever mentioned it during my pg? Anyway hope you manage to get your ba shifted round   Just read about your FIL, Im so sorry I really hope the treatment works for him, sending you all (((hugs)))

Sonny, mat leave goes in so fast doesn't it, I kept expecting to be off forever   but thankfully I've only came back to work job-share. Then hoping to be on mat leave again from May & I only came back from having Kris last May so I've managed to do a year!!  Enjoy your visits to the Ulster chatting to other mums to be.

Weeza, have your got your santa ordered yet?  I love Christmas decorations too, cant wait to get mine up  

Fiona, glad your scan went well, its amazing to see what they're up to in there!!

Bron, good news bout your scan too   Your bp is slightly high (normal is usually around 120/80) but isn't not too high to worry about, long as your midwife keeps an eye on you every month.  My bp usually drops very low when Im pg 

Annie, have you bought any more baby goods?  The time will fly past till you're putting them all to good use  

Shem, hope you're keeping well  

Hi to anyone else I've forgotten  

I cant believe Im 10wks now & have got here without any bleeding  My scan is on 26 Nov so cant wait till that & hopefully be able to relax a bit. Was up at 12.30pm throwing up & ds is still teething .. cant believe how many he's getting thru over these past few weeks, poor wee man & now his bum is as sore as his teeth 

Luv Kate xo


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Back from hospital, ecv didn't go ahead as planned everything was ready to go but when the consultant checked the position the baby's bum was too far down in my pelvis so couldn't get a grip to move it so c section planned for 5 December.  

Missy xx


----------



## Tattie

Sorry girls for crashing your thread, I'm not a mum (yet  )

Katiesue, I tried to reply to your pm but your inbox is full!!

That's great about that other thing in your fridge    I will get in contact with Cats and get something sorted!

I'm sorry I'm only replying now but I wasn't at work last week, it wasn't a good one  

Hope you are keeping well?

Must get another wee night organised?

Take care

Kim xoxo


----------



## Annie70

Missy - well, at least you tried with the version! Sounds like a c-section is the best thing for you and your lo.  How do you feel about it? 

Bron - glad your scan went well. It's such a relief, isn't it??

Tedette - so sorry to hear about your FIL but glad that you can be there for them at this time.  My FIL passed on about 2 months ago, also from inoperable cancer. The last two months have been hard for dh as he was the youngest (and probably the most coddled by his dad) so my pregnancy has sort of taken a back seat. 

Katiesue - hope time does fly in till I finish work! I've another 4 weeks to go. Did I understand that you bled early on with your ds? How scarey! I had 2 wks of heavy bleeding between wks 16-18 with this lo and it drove me half-demented.  

Saw my gynae on Monday and he gave me a mini-scan, says that if the lo grows much bigger, then he'll think of giving me a preplanned C-section again. At the moment, he thinks that I could still deliver him naturally as he's on course to be about 8,5lb.  But, when I went home and checked the scan results with those of ds, he was almost exactly the same weight as ds as the same time and ds ended up being 9,5lbs. Suppose it all depends whether he sprint-finishes like ds..I'm a bit surprised as I thought this lo was smaller.


----------



## tedette

hi there ladies,

Katiesue, I'm not sure about the baby being back to back but it was lying sideways as I could feel its wee head on one side and its bum on the other!  I think it may have moved though as I am getting a lot more kicks around my belly-button and down below...ahem....in my lady bits!   Will have to wait until I see the midwife next Tuesday to find out where it actually is now!

Annie, I read about your FIL and it is so hard to know what to say to the DH isn't it?  On one hand I don't want to bring it up as I don't want to remind him but I also don't want to ignore it.  On top of that, I have no clue where we are going for Christmas dinner!  This sounds so trivial but my mum passed away about 7 years ago and it is my dad's b'day on Christmas day so I had hoped everyone would come to ours.  Dh's mum tends to want to stay at home when things are tough (which is completely understandable) but we were at their house last christmas so I didn't see my dad.  DH said just to invite my dad over but then if his parents don't want to go anywhere I could be depriving DH of being with his dad for possibly his last Christmas.  DH doesn't want to ask his mum about it so I am in limbo... 

On a brighter note, I mentioned to DH the other day that if all goes well and baby is in a good postion, I would like a water birth.  Well, he nearly had a canary!   He thought it would be in a swimming pool and couldn't work out how someone would catch the baby!  He was also convinced that the baby would drown before we could get to it!    Sometimes I forget how little he knows about any of this birthing stuff! 

Love and best wishes to everyone else  

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing ladies - Tedette my friend had a water birth at home in feb and thought it was superb. If you need any info I would be glad to ask her.

Lesley xx


----------



## tedette

Thanks Lesley!

And congrats!!!  

Great to see you over here!



Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Im still a bit reluctant to post here just in case I jinx myself ( very sensible I know but you all know what its like) Have booked a scan for 3 weeks time which is still a bit early for a hb but should give me a better idea, will maybe relax a bit more after that. Def feel better tonight after getting the bloods done although I was ready to leave the rfc without them it was such a struggle to get the blood out   I cant believe how far on you are Tedette it seems like no time since you were announcing your BFP!!! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend Im off to bed since my new bedtime seems to be about 9.30 and Ive stayed up very late tonight  

lesley xx


----------



## tedette

You may get used to the early nights Lesley!  Or my favourite pregnancy weird sleeping habit is waking up at 5am to go to the toilet and not getting back to sleep!   Thank God for mat leave!!!



Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Good morning 

Just a quick query. Do any of you know anything about private antenatal care. DH and I have discussed it and we are both not sure its worth it but I personally feel that if its not too expensive it might be worth it as I think sometimes they listen to you more when you are a private patient. Any info would be great. I probably wont bother booking anything until I have had the 7 week scan but it will give me something to think about in the meantime!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Im heading off to see my friend who had a boy on thurs night 9lb 10oz and shes only tiny!!! Cant wait to see them both!

Lesley xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Lesley,

I did not go private for a couple of reasons. Firstly, we decided we had paid enough to get pregnant in the first place!   Also, the only difference seems to be that you get more scans and in my area (Southern Board) you get loads of scans on the NHS.

One of my friends went private and she said she wouldn't pay the money again as the extra scans seemed to be the only difference.

Some of the other ladies may have more useful information for you but I think ante-natal care is one of the things that the NHS do just as well.

Hope you are enjoying your first weekend of your new pregnancy!  

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Tedette. It is starting to sink in Im also starting to feel more symptoms so that helps in a strange way! I thought as much and to be honest apart from wanting a couple of early scans which I can book and pay for separately Im not that interested in frequent scanning. I do quite like the idea of midwife led care so the NHS would be fine for that. The only thing Im concerned about is how much input you get as an NHS patient with regards to the actual birth. However if it is a lot of money I can grin and bear it if Im lucky enough to make it that far. 

I had my youngest dd under private care with Jim Dornan as I had 3 m/c before her and needed the extra reassurance of seeing a consultant. However it was very cheap then ( £600 ) and I dont think he practices privately anymore. It was nice to see the same person all the time but apart from that there wasnt much difference.

Definitely food for thought.

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

HI allLeslie it's good to see you over here hope the next few weeks till your scan go quicklyMissy 5th dec not too far away Im sure your getting excited about seeing your LOAnnie do you mind if you have another section? My DH was 9lb 10oz when he was born I imagine this LO could be big too scary!Have my 16wk app with the midwife on thursday can anybody tell me can you hear the h/b at this stage??Hi to all the other bumps hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Fionab

Katie, not long now until your scan

Missy, good luck for section on 5th December.  How are you feeling now?

Annie, have you another scan coming up?

Tedette, poor DH and his ideas on a water birth!

Lesley, congratulations on your BFP.  We are going private after we found out that we had lost one of our twins, we didn't want to take any chances.  We have only had 2 appointments to date so I don't know exactly how it will work out.

Shem, we bought one of the dopplers from Amazon and you can hear the hearbeat with that, we heard it from about 15 weeks.

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Fiona, not feeling too bad about section, i know when i have to go in so it is better than not knowing!!! How are you keeping?

Hope everyone else is doing well? 

Lesley congratulations on your bfp!!!

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

Just a wee update on me.  I had a checkup with the midwife yesterday and she said bubba is no longer transverse but is now head down and ready for action!!  It is reassuring to know it is in the best position for birth...but a little bit scary too as it makes it all seem real although it is still 9 weeks away!   

On the cloth nappy front, I ordered some Mother-ease sandy's nappies the other day and they arrived today.  I did a fair bit of research on the web and these were the nappies that most mums rated as reliable and, in addition, they are so cute!!!  I will get disposables for the first week or so but then want to get going on the real nappies.  

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying their pregnancies!  


Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Tedette thats great news  . Missy you will be having your wee baba on the day we are getting our scan. We will both be counting down the days until the 5 for very different reasons. Good luck Im sure you cant wait. 

One of my closest friends had a baby boy last thurs night 9lb 10 oz !!!! and it was a natural birth. With any luck I will be able to steal all her maternity clothes  

Thanks for all the info Fiona Im still having difficulty finding a list of available services, looked in phonebook and on internet and the only one I saw was on the Lisburn Rd  . Have an appointment with my own gp tomorrow so will ask her! But any further info will be greatly appreciated!

Lesley xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy, does it seem real that you will have your baby soon or does it still seem a bit unreal?

Tedette, glad to hear that your baby is ready for action!  Those reusable nappies sound good, do you keep them in a nappy bucket like they used to or is there another way to do it now?

Lesley, I have heard people saying about the clinic at 352 Lisburn Road, the only other thing you could do is to phone the Royal and ask them as they could tell you who sees private people in their own homes.

I'm doing really well, just heartburn some days.
Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Tedette - once you get past week 30, all of a sudden, the end is nigh. Your lo could change position again though hope he stays head-down for you. I'm also going to go with disposables in the hospitable but then switch to washable nappies at home. My corner pharmacist sells a German brand Moltex which makes biodegradable disposables but I'm hesitating as they are really dear. 

Shem - we heard the h/b as of my 12-week appt so hopefully you should hear yours at week 15. I'm actually hoping that I don't have another section as I had my gallbladder removed a year ago and think I have enough battle scars on me!

Bron - how's the m/s?

Fionab - I'm going to be getting mini-scans (where they just measure the head) at every appt. Next one is in just less than two weeks time (36 wks). I find drinking milk helps with the heartburn.

How's the weather back home?? Two days ago, I burst the zip of the only warm coat that would meet on me.  Our weather has gone below zero and I'm walking around with scarf and gloves and open coat. 

Off to see 'Quantum of Solace' tonight with dh.  Anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesTedette hope your babas head stays down for youLesley how did your app go today?Fiona I would love to get a doppler but I would never have it off and I don't think that would be a good thing. Im troubled with heartburn all the time trying to eat plain foods but it does'nt always workAnnie I don't blame you for not wanting another section having had your gallbladder removed. Me and DH went to see Quantum of Solace a couple of weeks ago I really enjoyed it what did you think?Had my 16 week app with midwife today went well heard the heartbeat it was amazing and heard lots of movement just 5 weeks to go to big scanHi everyone else and bumps too hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## bron11

Shem - good luck for your scan., scrap that glad scan went well, reassuring.

Lesley - cong on BFP - keep well and look after yourselves

Missey - not long, good luck

Tedette - getting closer, try not to worry and take it easy

Annie - to answer your question worse

I was admitted to hospital on Sat night with sickness etc, on drip 3 days, very emotional but got home last night,.  Feel like water, so weak and no appetite.  Baby fine though.  Taking sickness tablets, which seem to take edge of things.  

One thing we have learnt from this experience is to have a hospital bag back just in case.  Or train your partner in what he needs to bring to hosp in case your kept in! 

Wheeza how you doing?

hi to everyone else.  Take care all 

Bron xx


----------



## Lesley08

Bron       you are having a toughtime hope the sickness ends soon!

Got booked in at the docs all good blood pressure etc...all fine. She put a note on my file/notes to say I should have extra scans because of my history of m/c. It shows how much things have changed she was horrified that I have never been investigated for cause of recurrent m/c. I told her in the mid-1990's they just told you toget on with it! Have decided to go with shared care on NHS for the time being. We canrt really afford to go private and i amstill reluctant to book anything until after 12 week scan.

More and more wrecked ladies, I feel like crying when I get in from work and have had 3 rows with DH over nothing this week!!!!I could sleep for the olympics, apart from that alls good  

Lesley xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Lesley,

 big hugs for your tiredness.  I completely understand.  I think from your previous posts you have said you are teacher?  It is so exhausting running around, marking work, preparing work and managing kids all at the same time!  That was really what prompted me to go off early on mat leave and I'm so glad I did.  Remember you are only human and take your foot off the pedal at school a bit if you can, I know how hard that is to do!  I am still sitting at home marking coursework as I didn't think it would be fair to make the new teacher do it when she didn't know the capability of the kids.  Have you told your HOD yet that you are expecting?  I am lucky and am close to a few teachers in school so told them about pregnancy when quite early on (but not about tx, we prefer to keep that private.)  They really did look out for me on duties and when I was asked to cover classes.

Anyway, I am sure your DH understands that you are tired and a bit ratty...it will be all worth it in the end!  

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Hi girls hope everyone is well this evening  

Tedette you are quite right about work. Im not too bad because I mostly teach 16 - 19 year olds of course that brings troubles of its own! I found work really hard during the 2ww and would def not go in if I was to go through this again for at least the first week. Im actually a bit woried about the amount of maternity leave Iwill beable to take as according to personnel I will only get full for 2 weeks then 90% pay for another 4 weeks which means I will be on half pay after 6 weeks. I think Im entitled to SMP on top of this but it still wont make up my pay and Im the main breadwinner as DH has only just graduated and is in his first 'real 'job. To make matters worse our management have just been restructured and they have brought in loads of additional duties and at the slightest objection we are constantly reminded that there are likely to be redunancies! To be honest however this wee one is my first priority and I know from past experience that you get no thanks for doing too much and putting yourself or your family under pressure! 

Everyone in work knows ( well most people) as we had told quite a few people about our tx so when we came back after mid-term they were all asking about it. Im not sure how I feel about this and its a bit weird as Im the one being cautious when all these people are congratulating me! My boss knows but Im well aware that I can expect little help from that quarter. I am the equivalent of HOD so at least I dont have that worry  . Its very hard when you are a teacher as you are made to feel personally responsible for every pupil when infact its up to management to get a reliable replacement! i know what you mean though Im already worrying about one of my students who has quite bad aspergers and doesnt trust any other member of staff!! The joys!

On a totally different topic, I have most of my xmas shopping done!! have decided this is a good way to get the time in between now and my scan so Im shopping like a demon - there will be no credit crunch if I have anything to do with it  


Lesley xx


----------



## Annie70

Bron - you poor pet, hope you're feeling a little better?  Will you be able to work this week? I guess there's no way you've been able to keep your pregnancy quiet.

Missy - are you going to do something special on this coming last weekend of freedom? I got my hair done and had a manicure/pedicure the day before my preplanned C-section . And then in the evening, dh and I went out for a Last Supper. 

Shem - I thought Quantum of Solace was pretty cr"p though dh liked it of course. Thought the new Bond Girl was terrible - she doesn't touch Eva Green. 

Tedette - how's your FIL?


----------



## tedette

Hi Annie,

Thanks so much for asking about FIL. Well he started radiotherapy y'day.  He was due up to Belfast for tx at 3 and didn't get seen until 6 as they couldn't find his file ...    Some things never change.  Apart from that it is all quiet.  He is in quite a lot of pain so is quite dozey from the painkillers.  It is heartbreaking to see him dozing all day as he was such an active man.

Hope you are doing well, time is marching on!!!

Tedette


----------



## bron11

Annie - no not at work this week, seen midwife on Tue and strong heartbeat.  Doc prepared to sign me off next week but need to go to work I think?    

Took my daughter and grandchildren to airport today, could be 3 months before i see them again as she is going to see her partner, possibly get married and move over there.  6 hours driving has given me a sore back, and really missing them already.

Missy Hope you got everything for your big day sorted ok

Tedette hope things improve your end.

Hi to everyone else hope everyone well.  Bron xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Annie don't have too much planned for my last week of freedom, most likely more shopping.... Seem to spend most of the time shopping this whether.  How are you mrs??

Fiona seems all a bit unreal, won' truly believe it until i hold him or her!!! Can't believe that will be in about 9 days time if baby doesn't turn in the mean time.....

Tedette can't believe you only have a few weeks left now.  How are you keeping??

Lesley congratulations..

Hi Bron, think i have everything sorted, well as best as i can

Weeza how are you, you haven't been around recently

Hi to Shem, Katiesue and anyone else i have missed!!!

Talk soon 

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

hi Missy,

I am feeling great...I can't believe you only have 9 days to go!!!!   How are you?  Getting excited?!

Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Yeah really excited now.... Panicing as dh has v+d virus and hope he will be well enough to go in with me, i don't want to have to go in myself...... At least this worrying keeps my mind of the op....

Missy xx


----------



## katiesue

Hi girls sorry haven't been on for a while, had few weeks hols off work so just a quickie now!!! Had 12wk scan last week & everything good, bean measured exactly 12wk1d   Got other hosp dates for 20wk scan & 1 day after my due date, no 36wk appoinment?? Will have to check that with my midwife, they said I was low risk, which is fine but I've had previous m/c & if all goes well by June it'll have taken me 10yrs to get 2 kids  

Tedette, it must be awful seeing your FIL go thru this ((((hugs)))) but I hope he's on the mend soon & running round like a teenager again  

Missy, everything crossed for Friday     Cant wait to hear your baby news & hope dh is able to go in with you  

Big   to other bumps & mummys.

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Fionab

Annie, when is your next scan?

Kate, that is really good news that your scan went well.  It is lovely to see the baby and be reassured that all is going well.

Missy, not long to go now.  Good luck for Friday.

Tedette, how is your FIL now?

Bron, glad you heard a strong heartbeat

Lesley, our maternity pay is terrible as well.  So many companies give you good pay but we both seem to have been unlucky.  We get full pay for 6 weeks then just SMP from then on.

Shem, glad your 16 week appointment went well.  When is your big scan?

Weeza, good luck for scan tomorrow.

I'm doing well and the heartburn has eased thankfully.  People keep telling me lots of heartburn mean the baby will have lots of hair but that could just be an old wives tale.
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

FIONA i had terrible heartburn and Abigail was born with a head full of dark brown hair and it was so thick i lived on chewable gaviscon my whole pregnancy and the funny thing is i graved things that gave me heartburn like lemon fanta fizzy cola bottles and laces etc.


----------



## Annie70

Missy - really hope that dh is feeling better! Please post some photos after!

Bron - hope your nausea has subsided.  Have you been able to go back to work?

Tedette - how long is your fil going to do radiotherapy? My good friend just had a mastectomy 4 wks ago and starts chemo next week. Am going with her for her first appt.

Fiona - never heard that saying about heartburn and hair! 

Weeza - good luck, girl tomorrow!  

Well, girls, I'm 36wks +2  and am glad to say that this is my last week of work. I was weighed at doc's today and I've put on 3 kg in the last 3 wks. Overall, I'm not worried about the gain as they complained that I hadn't put on enough at last visit. But, I definitely feel it! My ankles have swelled and my tailbone aches. Dh went to Japan last week and comes back on the 9th. I was fine about him going as it doesn't look as if I'm going to go early but now I'm so knackered with working and coping with ds that I'm finding it hard not to snap at him on the phone.    Roll on the weekend...


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls will try to post some photos when i get a chance..

Had a terrible couple of days been vomitting badly since saturday and still today hope it goes away soon...... It seems to be coming from the really really bad heartburn i have been having the last week, i think i'm on fire it is so bad.....Will have to see about the hair thing if it is true for junior..

Well girls talk soon and hope everyone is keeping well, Annie not long for you now take care...

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Hi GirlsMissy hope you feel better soon and all the best for friday can't wait to hear what you have xxTedette are you enjoying your maternity leave? I hope your FIL is coping well with tx and gets some good resultsKate glad your scan went wellFiona totally sympathise on the heartburn front I have to keep my eating really plain and even then I still get it I think that heartburn means your baby will have loads of hair is a wives tale. My big scan is 29th dec just after xmas so looking forward to that, your big scan is soon isn't it??Annie you don't have long left now you'll be glad to get finished work and get your DH homeWeeza hope your scan went well todayLeslie hope your scan goes well Im doin grand just feel really restless in bed at night def think I need a new mattress Dh says Ive started snoring and the other night it was so bad he had to put tissues in his ears which I thought was hilarious   Hi to all the other bumps hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Thanks to everyone who asked about FIL.  He is now in his 2nd week of radiotherapy, which he will do for 4 weeks.  It is hard to say how he is coping, but the only side effect seems to be tiredness, which could also be attributed to the pain killers he is on.

shem,  lol at your husband complaining about you snoring!   My husband complains that I breathe really loudly now, even when I am not sleeping!  I protest that it is because I am breathing for 2 but at the weekend he nearly had to go into the spare room as I was so loud!   At least the baby must be getting plenty of oxygen!  If your legs are restless try drinking more milk and eating bananas I think.  I read somewhere that calcium and potassium can help with restless legs at night. 

I am loving my mat leave.  Have been meeting up with friends that I haven't seen for years and pottering around the house . I realise I am very lucky to be able to take leave so early.  I couldn't imagine still working now at this stage but loads of women do.

I have been getting lots of heartburn too, but it has eased off recently.  I don't know why.  I just drank loads of milk when I had it as I reckoned that the calcium would make baby big and strong anyway and it does get rid of the heartburn. 

Just in case I am not on before the end of the week...GOOD LUCK MISSY!!!!   

I can't wait to hear how you get on and am so excited for you, having your lovely baby with you for christmas!  

Take care everyone, hope all scans go well!

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Shem as it gets closer Im a mix between hope and panic!!! Loved the story about your DH and the tissues.

Tedette glad you are enjoying your maternity leave, sorry to hear about your FIL somehow managed to miss that one its a difficult experience for everyone hope you are all okay   

Hope everyone else is doing well, Im having a fit about the cold I cant stick it and Im terrified of falling. Where we live it will be iced over form now until about March!!!

Lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

Hi girls, 

Sorry I have been such a lurker lately, but it's very busy in work and appraisal time is upon us so I have to be good!

Missy, eeeeek!!! I can't believe it's this week, how exciting! I remember the day you got your BFP *nostalgic smile*  how is your DH now? Hope he will be there    Sorry to hear about the vomitting   I have heard the heartburn = lots of hair thing as well! 

Tedette, hope your FIL keeps strong and that you have a lovely Christmas all together    glad to hear you are enjoying your mat leave and lol at breathing for 2! I must remember that!

Shem, I have been harping on at Dh about a new mattress for us too as I am quite restless some nights as well! 

Annie, bet you can't wait to finish work!  You are doing really well keeping going this long with DS as well. I'm sure it's snowing rightly there now. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving or is that an American only thing? 

Fiona how are you keeping? 

KatieSue glad your scan went well hoep you find out for sure if that is all the appts you get. 

Lesley, take care of yourself on the skating rink! Don't be falling!

Bron, how are you now? Sorry you are missing the family  

Hi to everyone else  

Thank you all very much for your good wishes, the scan went very well yesterday and it was lovely to see Wriggler again (the baby has now been called Wriggler as it was moving so much they couldn't get a really good pic of it compared to what you could see on screen   ) What a difference between 9 and 15 weeks! It' s wee hand was going as if it was waving then it started kicking about like it was riding a bicycle, it was very funny and so brilliant.  Not quite as brilliant was the 3 hour sit we had at the clinic. DH was about to crack! Next appt is with the midwife on 19th Decemeber


----------



## bron11

Missy - good luck hope all goes well

Weeze - glad your scan went well and you have active baby - another step forward.

Hi to everyone else, take care in this cold weather - no falling!

Bron


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Thanks again, dh and i are both ok again, real bad bug going around, my sister had it too and now my mum is really bad...  

Talk soon xxx


----------



## katiesue

Missy BEST OF LUCK FOR FRIDAY, Im sure you cant believe you'll have your LO in 2 days     Glad you & dh are keeping better, look forward to hearing your news    

Will be interested to see if baby has a lot of hair as I've heard heartburn = hair, I had some h/burn towards end of pg & Kris had some hair, this time I've had the odd spell of h/burn already so who knows  

Fiona, that's awful about your maternity pay, only 6 weeks   How is anyone supposed to manage on SMP. Mind you this time my pay wont be worth very much since Im only working pt/time, but every penny helps.

Weeza glad all went well with your scan & Wriggler was keeping up to his/her name!! As well you didn't have to have full bladder waiting for 3 hrs  

Big Hello to everyone else hope you're all keeping well & staying safe in the ice ... I dread it getting any worse over the winter   so scared of falling or crashing the car!!

My friend from England who I cycled with a few times over the years is coming over with her dh this weekend, they have just finished adoption process & are getting their DS home in January, so cant wait to hear all her news     

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, when do you go back to work?

Annie, I'm sure that you are glad to be finishing work soon.

Missy, poor you with all the vomiting.  Good luck for Friday.

Shem, I can sympathise with the snoring or at least DH can with your DH!!!  Seemingly I have been snoring for the last few weeks as well.

Tedette, lucky you having a long maternity leave and stopping so early.  Enjoy your time off.

Lesley, I know what you mean about being afraid of falling in the ice at the moment, you aren't worried about yourself so much just little one.

Weeza, glad scan went well.  Its lovely to see the baby moving around and especially waving at you.

Kate, the statutory pay is terrible so hope to have some saved up before I go off.

Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Missy - glad you're on the mend, missus. I'm so excited for you - how many days do you stay in afterwards? 

Weeza - Yah, Weeza and Wriggler sound like quite a pair! I'll not ask what your nickname is for dh! Canadian Thanksgiving is in October. Here, in French-speaking Canada, they don't really celebrate it so much so I don't tend to make a big deal out of it. Lazy, I guess. 

Lesley - I totally know what you mean about fear of falling. We had ice rain on Monday but luckily it passed and we've only light snow now which is great as I was paranoid about having to dig the car out by myself. Ds is a big help but some things he's not so good at!  

Tedette -ohh, your mat leave sounds just like how I want mine! I vant to be a lady who lunches! 

Fiona - your mat leave is terrible. How long are you planning to take off?

Bron - how's the form??


----------



## SUNNY2007

Fiona i am back to work on 5th jan really am going to miss my 2 but it will be nice to get some money and some adult chat also i know i will appreciate them even more whne im back and wont wait to get home to see them.  I am going back after 1 year and 1 day it has flown so quickly


----------



## Annie70

Hope you ladies are all doing well and being careful in this cold weather.  We had -20 yesterday though today is, thankfully, not as chilly. But, I don't care as dh returns today.  About time!

Quick question, Tedette - did your sciatica go completely away? Where was it? I have terrible pain on my rhs buttock and leg which is either sciatica (but, which might also be pgp pelvic girdle pain). Don't see my doc till next week. Am  ing that it will disappear before the birth as I have difficulties walking and standing for too long.


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone, 

Brrrrrr another cold, bitter day! But not quite -20    gosh Annie, how do you even try to keep warm in that? Have you much snow yet? Glad your DH is home today. 

Hope everyone is keeping their bumps and babes warm this weather  

Any news from Missy?


----------



## katiesue

-20    Im in the office today with my scarf still on, I hate the cold!!!

Just wondering if any news from Missy too? Will be next week before Im able to have another check, but cant wait to hear your news  

Sunny, its strange going back to work but after a few weeks it feels like you've never been off, I wasn't looking forward to coming back & was convinced Id rather stay at home but tbh Im glad Im back, Im lucky enough to get pt time so its the best of both worlds. Its great to get to drink a whole cup of warm tea!!! Then as you said when you see your LO's you appreciate them more & have more patience!

Hiya Catspyjamas, how you doing hun

Luv to everyone, Kate xoxo


----------



## Annie70

Yes, yesterday was pretty bad - have only one heavy loose coat where I manage to get some buttons done up. Otherwise, don't know what I would have done. Snowing heavily now - 15cm today - but don't mind as it brings temp up. Prefer snow to ice.  Of course, the freezing weather came on the first day of my mat leave..

Dying to hear about Missy and what she had - I guess a boy!!


----------



## weeza82

Annie70 said:


> Dying to hear about Missy and what she had - I guess a boy!!


Well, then to cover all angles, I will say a bouncing wee girl  

Oooh, I didn't realise you were off on mat leave Annie yay!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Just a quick one, had a wee girl on friday at 11.56, 6lb 9oz by csection.  We are proud as punch, she is callled Lauren!! I have attached a wee pic for yous... Got home yesterday and both of us are well!!

Missy  xx


----------



## weeza82

[fly]HUGE CONGRATULATIONS MISSY AND DH ON WEE LAUREN[/fly]

Oh Missy, she is so adorable, I think I'm in love with her wee pic! I am so delighted for you        you must be so delighted! You must tell us all about it when you have some time! Ooooh, so happy now yay!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Well done Missy she is gorgeous and so bright! Take care hun


Lesley xx


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Missy!!!

What a lovely wee christmas pudding you have!!

Take lots of care of you and wee Lauren and put your feet up until at least the New Year!!  You deserve a rest!

 

Tedette


----------



## Annie70

Congrats, Missy!   

She looks so alert. Delighted for you and dh that all went well. Rest up well and let dh spoil you! Keep us posted...


----------



## bron11

Missy Hubie congratulations, Lauren is beautiful.  Look afterselves and take it easy - a christmas to remember.


----------



## shem

AHHHH!! Missy huge congrats to you and DH! Wee Lauren is absolutley beautiful!
    Enjoy every moment keep us informedShem xx


----------



## Fionab

Missy, congratulations to you both on the birth of Lauren.  She looks gorgeous.    

Fiona


----------



## Becky39

Hi ladies, 

It has been so long since i have last visited here ... mths proberly. But just to let u all know that we did our 3rd an final ivf attempt at The Origin in November and finally got our BFP    I am just 5wks + 3 days today, but because my scan date would have fallen on Boxing day - the clinic are closed over xmas, and cant scan me until Jan 5th. By that time i will be 9 weeks pregnant. What i wanted to know ladies, is there anyone who has had a private scan done at 5/6 weeks pregnant. I just dont think i can wait until im 9 weeks ... thats 3.5 weeks away, an i KNOW i will worry over the xmas break. But also, i dont want to go in for a private scan if there is no chance of a heartbeat being seen - i will obvisouly worry more then .... What do u think i should do

Also, do any of you know where abouts i can get a private scan done

Thank u in advance ... xxx


----------



## Fionab

Becky

You can get an early pregnancy scan done at 352 Medical on the Lisburn Road.  I think they are around £120.  

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

congrats missy how lovely a baby for crimbo my little girl was 6lb 8 soo tiny but then i had  another one to squeeze into my belly as well enjoy her because i never believed it when people say the time passes so quickly im sure you are over the moon you really feel like its all a dream when they finally come i actually thought someone was going to come and take them off me.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all! 

As u know I haven't been on this site of late.  However just wanted to pop on & wish you all a wonderful Christmas & New Year.

Congrats again to Missy!

Good luck to Tedette for your forthcoming arrival!

Hope Annie, Weeza, Fionab etc are all keeping well!

Take care
Love Sharon
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello everyone,

Its been a while since I posted on this thread.

CONGRATULATIONS Missy, Lauren is beautiful.

Becky, I think 5/6 weeks is a bit early for a scan - you'll probably see the sac but I reckon a heartbeat would be 50/50 chances. As someone else mentioned, you can get a private early pregnancy scan at 352 Lisburn Road but I know that they only offer them on Tuesdays and Thursdays and the Tuesday consultant is off over the hols so I'd get on the phone as soon as you can and see if you can get booked in for the Thursday consultant. CONGRATULATIONS to you as well.

I've got a bit of news myself - I actually got a surprise natural BFP last month! I'm just over 9 weeks pregnant and didn't want to mention it earlier for a number of reasons:
1. I couldn't believe it actually happened
2. I've had bleeding and spotting for a while and wanted to wait for a reassurance scan
3. Most importantly, I've got real-life friends now from FF who I wanted to tell first before posting, and again, I didn't want to tell them until I knew everything was OK.

My lovely friend, the lovely *KatieSue*, was in on the news, even being so good to provide emergency babysitting with her DS in tow when DH and I rushed up to the Royal when the spotting turned red and heavy - scan revealed one perfect little heartbeat measuring exactly to date, thankfully. I'm eternally grateful to her for dropping everything and zooming up the motorway to help out . I'm due on 17th July 2009, around the same time as Lesley if I remember correctly? I have a nuchal scan booked for early January, just for more reassurance because of my advanced years  and because I probably won't be able to get my 12 week scan at the Royal until I'm about 15 or 16 weeks, and that's just tooooo long to wait   . Patience definitely isn't a virtue of mine!

Anyway, chat soon.

Cats xx


----------



## Lesley08

Many congratulations Cats   Im sure you are delighted what a great surprise!
Im due on 20 July, how are you feeling? Im gettting sicker by the day and as for tiredness!!!I thought I would live it up and stayed up past ten three nights in a row and ended up on the sofa wrecked all day yesterday> I think work is getting all my energy at the moment, by the time I get home Im tired and moany  

On a more serious note can I ask if any of you actually felt depressed in the early stages. I know hormones will be all over the place but I dont remember feeling as low and overly sensitive with my other pg's. I think it might be because Im on so much medication - 600mg of progesterone and 6 mg of estrogen until 12 weeks I cant  wait to get off them!

Love to all

Lesley xx


----------



## Becky39

Hey Cats

    Brilliant news on ur surprise BFP ... so pleased for you. Patience isnt one of my strong points either, im so dying for a scan, dont think i can hold on till Jan 5th - i will be 9 weeks by then!

Anyhow, i rung the 252 clinic on Sat, an was told that they only do 4D scans? I thought this was strange as someone else has mentioned this to me to .... 

Also been told that the Royal do it for £81?
Do i have to be refered by my gp or do i just ring the Royal an ask for maternity dept

Xxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Thanks for you congratulations ladies. I'm thrilled of course  , once I got over the shock !

*Lesley*, my nausea and sickness comes and go's. It's a very different pregnancy to my last one - I started being sick this time at 5 weeks whereas last time it didn't start until 13 weeks and then lasted the whole way through. I'm tired too but am under so much stress at uni, plus my wee man was in hospital for a bit and so getting over the strain of that has made things equally difficult. Plus I'm older, so (and hate to admit it) and finding it harder that way too. I get terribly down a few days each week, don't know if its depression but it's hard to cope with so I feel your pain. You're due 3 days after me, are you in Belfast? Are you going to the Royal? We could be in adjoining delivery rooms !

*Becky*, 352 definitely do early pregnancy scans. I had one booked for when I would've been about 7 weeks and then my son was in hospital so I rearranged it and then cancelled it when I had the bleed and got a scan done at the Royal. One of the receptionists is a complete balloon  so I'd persevere. Dr Bailey does them on Tuesday mornings and Dr Hunter on Thursday mornings. If you want to ring back say someone you know had one with them and you would like to book something similar. Hope you get it sorted.

I've confided in my sister but we haven't told anyone else. With my son, we made the big announcement on Christmas Day - it was a huge shock because we hadn't even told anyone we were TTC or going through treatment. Last year, we joked that we had an announcement to make, this year they won't believe it when we do the same again for real .

Morning *KatieSue*, working hard hun?

Chat soon.

Lots of love

Cats xx


----------



## katiesue

Woo Hoo Official Congrats Catspyjamas     And thank you so much for your lovely post   you would've done the same for me hun so dont mention it   (considering I was on ranting to you last week  !!) Cant wait to hopefully catch up with you & ds this week. Hope your eye is better, think you've enough on your plate at the minute

Missy, congrats to you & dh on the birth of your daughter, she's just gorgeous, welcome to the world Lauren   

Becky well done on your bfp, better waiting till least 7 wks & then you should have a good chance of seeing a heartbeat ... it's so hard living from scan to scan but believe me the time will pass by & then you can start to enjoy your pg. Not sure where you live but Dr Fogarty in Crawfordsburn & Dr Roberts at Dundondald do private scans as well.

Luv Kate xo

(my icons are playing up so not sure where they'll end up when I post!!!)


----------



## Becky39

Hi Girls,

My gp has refered me to the Early Pregnancy Clinic at Craigavon. Been getting lsharpe nasty pains low down on my left side since Friday (on an off) and happened to mention them to her while i was on a call to her about my DD, so she has refered me cos she wants to be sure .... 

Am worried now .... xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Becky, am sure everything is OK but here's a great big  .  When do you go for your scan?  At least this way you'll not have to pay for one, every cloud and all that.  I'm amazed at the pains I've been getting - dull ones, sharp ones, burning ones.  I'm even more amazed that I don't remember them from first time round, it's only been 2 years so I don't have an excuse! However, when I went back and read my posts from similar stages first time round it seems I did have them so its probably just everything digging in and making room etc.  But keep us posted, and we'll keep everything crossed.  It's silly me saying try not to worry because I'm the world's worst, but (try not to worry).  

Hiya KatieSue, hope you're doing OK after your eventful weekend?  Big hugs for you too hun    , last thing you need.  Am working furiously here so I can escape for fun times with you and the boys on Friday  .

Chat soon

 Cats x


----------



## Becky39

Hey Cats  

thank you .... thas reasured me a lot.

its hard to explain the pain im getting - like a sharpe pulling every now an then, an then burning (whats all that about lol) Im just hoping its my ovaries getting back to normal. Goona have a nice long soak in a warm bath - read a book an just try to chill. The clinic is open from 9am-12am tomorrow, its first come first serve ... might just take me quilt an camp out just to be sure im first   ok, maybe going a bit too far lol  .... but will be there for 8.45am just to make sure ...
Will let u know how it goes .... thanks again for ur post hun Xxxxx


----------



## bron11

congratulations Cat and Becky, Becky I had sharp pains on my left side for 3 months , convinced this was my ovaries being over active.  Hope it is nothing serious with you.

Hi to everyone else.
Bron


----------



## Becky39

Hi Girls  

Well, i got my scan - there is a sac there measuring 5 weeks + 3 days. No heartbeat can be seen yet - but im ok with that as i know its way too early. Im just glad that there is a baby there - in the uterus where it should be  

DH asked if there was another one in there - he was secretly hoping for twins lol ... i wouldnt have minded one bit, but am glad its only one .... dont think my 40yr old body could cope with 2 lol ...

So i rang the Origin an informed them - an they have booked me in for a scan next Monday, i have been advised that they still might not see the heart beat as im still early - but want to keep an eye on me.... hopefullly we will, it will be the best xmas prezzie ever    

xxxx


----------



## tedette

Hi Becky,

That's great that you had good news today!! 

I also had a lot of pain around your stage and I eventually put it down to my ovaries being so stimulated by the tx.  The pain woke me up in the middle of the night once and i had to crawl to the bathroom! 

However, the good news is that I didn't experience any more pains like that after my 7 week scan.
 

Tedette


----------



## bron11

Becky - around same age as you, I was told by midwife that 28 is viewed by medical profession as being an old mum to be, so what does that make us?  Maturing mums with a few more aches and pains than other mums to be!!

Hi to everyone else.  Just want to wish you all a happy Xmas, Dh and I are off to Alicanti from tomorrow for 2 weeks with his parents.  Not sure if I am looking forward to it.  Missing daughter and grandchildren.  Had midwife appointment to day, baby fine so I can stop over analysing about not having a lot of movement - 41/2 months already.  

Will catch up when home, take care all, Bron.


----------



## Becky39

Hey Bron,

I have to ask .... Your name - is it Bronwen??

That was my mums name (we are welsh) an if i have a girl - im calling her that - Bronnie for short  

Just tht i'd share that with u lol Xxx


----------



## Becky39

tedette said:


> I also had a lot of pain around your stage and I eventually put it down to my ovaries being so stimulated by the tx. The pain woke me up in the middle of the night once and i had to crawl to the bathroom!


Thank you  its great to know im not the only one feeling these pains. While the Dr was scanning me today, he told me that my ovaries were still stimulated - so im putting it down to that too .... he also said that with the baby growing, it can sometimes feel like a stretching/pulling sensation ... i dont remember feeling any of this on my first 2 DD's but then agin, it was 20 years ago 

Bron: Just noticed you message - god im thick - i just read it again!!! i tht u said u was 41 mths - not 4 an half haha!! Blame the pregnancy head, im all over the place lol .... You too have a daughter How old is she if u dont mind me asking??

xxxx


----------



## bron11

Yes name Bronwyn but spelt different brother gave it to me - don't know where he got it from as no connections with Wales.

Daughter is 20, she has two boys 2 and half and 10 months, the oldest I looked on as my baby as I had a lot to do with him in the first two years as daughter was still at school, and living at home for 8mth after.  They were always up.  Graiden the younger, I was only really getting to know.  Crystal gave birth to her second just as i was due to start IVF!  Was there for both births hard as not mine but a privilage also.

I also have a son 18, who is due to be a dad in Feb, at least one grandchild this side of the world.

I should give birth two weeks after my 40th, convinced 'old age' an added factor to aches, pains, on going morning sickness.  Started out with high blood pressure now it is two low!!!  This will be my husbands first - only married for the first time, 4 and half years ago

Anyhow, sure you are all fed up with me ranting on.  I still have not packed and we leave at 5am so need to get things sorted.  Hope everyone stays well and has a good xmas

Catch up when we are back

Bron xx


----------



## Annie70

Have a great Xmas break, Bron - am jealous! I love Alicante.  My bil has a  house there and we've been a few times - we're half planning a break there next summer.

Hi Becky - hope your scan went well yesterday. I'm 38 and I can definitely feel the difference between this pregnancy and my last one when I was 29! 

Congrats, Cat - your natural BFP gives us all hope - glad all is going well..

Only nine days to go! My sister had her first, little Iona, on Monday so now I'm a first-time auntie!  My sciatica has cleared up and head pressure isn't as bad (though I did slip on the ice yesterday but I hurt more my pride).  Will do an internal next Monday to see if am dilated at all. Babe is head-down but posterior. Hope he turns. At this stage, I'd prefer to have him right now or after Christmas.  

Hello to the others - are you all geared up for Crimbo??


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well xxx

Bron: have a fantastic time away, it sounds so relaxing! I too have 2 children aged 20 and 18 (no grandchildren tho - have warned them that its way too early  ) My DH hasnt any children of his own either - altho the girls live with us an he treats them as his own ... it will be wonderful to see him with his own son/daughter (not so sure at 3am in the morning tho - he isnt a morning person  ) ah well - suppose he will just have to get used to it lol. 

Annie: Hi, thanks for the info. Im dreading the fact that i will be 41 giving birth! I remember what it was like when i was 20 and 22   altho i do think i will be a lot calmer now, an hopefully more mature (ha ha!) theres always hope lol ... Scan went ok yesterday, altho they couldnt see a heartbeat, but i was told that it was WAY too early yet ... im going ion for another one on Monday, but have been advise that we still might not see it, as it will still be 4 days early from my origianal scan date - aparantly 4 days can make a big difference, altho i am hoping to be able to see one on Monday - it will make our christmas   When is your baby due?

Is everyone ready for Crimbo then I cant wait - altho i havent got anything for DH yet. He said to me a few weeks ago when i asked him what he wanted - he replied - a baby!!! So i think im covered lol, maybe i will wrap myself up an put a bow on my tummy - sorted   

Xxx


----------



## tedette

Hello ladies!

Had my 35 week check up y'day.  Baby is very healthy according to the consultant and was breathing away in the womb, which is very positive because I guess they don't need to as they get their oxygen from the placenta. 

Estimated weight was 5 and 3 quarter pounds   but consultant said he didn't see it growing much more than between 7 and a half and 8 pounds, which is manageable! 

Baby is still head down and is in the correct position for birth so all is well!! 

Hope everyone else is well.  Annie I am getting so excited for you!!!  Take care of yourself in all that ice and snow! 



Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Morning folks, 

Just a very quick one from me, I am finishing work for the holidays and am unlikely to be online for a while. 

Annie, I hope you have a lovely Christmas and that all goes well and the enxt time I'm online, I'm sure you will be holding your wee man in your arms, can't wait to hear the news!

Huge congratulations Catspyjamas and Becky, hoep you have a healthy pregnancy  

Everyone else, have a wonderful Christmas and a happy New Year  

Weeza xx


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesBecky   on your wonderful news glad your scan went wellCats   to you also it definately gives us all hopeTedette glad all is well with you and LOBron enjoy your holiday and have a lovely xmasAnnie not long now Im sooo excited for youWeeza hope your well and have a lovely xmas and great new yearI am absolutley exhausted at the moment and have terrible lower back pain and swollen ankles. Was fine until I went on my xmas dinner last weekend I had high shoes on and had a bit of a boogie on the dancefloor so woke on sunday in agony Im blaming it on the shoes DH gave off to me so I'll not be doing that again. Apart from that I'm ok have my big scan monday week looking forward to it but also nervous.Hi to everyone else hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Annie70

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Shem! Will you find out the gender? Sure, I'm sure your boogie was worth the pain!!

Tedette - great that your lo is already getting ready for going solo. How're you sleeping now? 

Sorry, Becky, I didn't read your answer properly -   you see that h/b tomorrow!

Well, my due date is this Friday 26th girls - now that I've got so far, I can't help hoping that I go overdue so that I do celebrate Christmas!  Also, want to make it to my hairdresser appt on Tuesday as want wig and roots looking good for photos! Have a doc appt tomorrow so see what he thinks.  But, I feel the same as the past few weeks though dh is on severe tenterhooks. He has prepacked ds's overnight bag twice (severe daddy brain kicking in), and is fussing about the snow (30cm expected tomorrow).

For Weeza and those who won't be on over Christmas, have a great one and remember, you have a great excuse this year to indulge as you're eating for two!!


----------



## Fionab

Cats, congratulations to you both.  What a wonderful Christmas present.

Becky, they definitely offered early pregnancy scans as we had considered going for one.  I hope the scan at Origin went well today.

Bron, hope you are having a great holiday.

Annie, good luck for 26th.  Loved your idea of going to hairdressers before going in - must remember that!!

Tedette, great news that the baby is in the right position,  what is your due date?

Weeza, have a great break from work.

Shem, good luck for scan on Monday.

Shopping queen, I hope you have a good Christmas even though I know it will be hard.

We had our 22 week scan last week and it was good news, the baby is doing well.  The strange thing was they took me in on my own first, scanned with the screen pointed away from me, then when she was finished she called DH in and showed us both at the same time.  I assume it was in case there was something wrong.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year
Fiona


----------



## katiesue

Annie, good luck for 26th, I hope you get your hair done, makes you feel much better afterwards looking half alive!! I managed to get my hair done & had applied a layer of fake tan the night before having Kris  

Fiona, glad your scan went well, it's nerve wrecking espc when you cant see the screen.

Shem, gl for your scan on Monday you'll be glad when its all over & you know bubs is well  

Cats, hope you're doing well luv & your sickness is starting to ease   Im sure you'll have a fab Christmas day sharing your news with your family & DS running around hyper   

This is my last day in work 2day so Merry Christmas to everyone & a Very Happy 2009 with lots of healthy babies & more bumps   

Luv Kate xo


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all organised! Ive been feeling rotten for the last few weeks hence my silence. Had another scan today which went well have been given the 18 July as EDD and by scan my dates are slightly ahead at 10 weeks and 3 days. beginning to feel more settled but still nervous we were both a mess at the scan today and really expected bad news!! I think after having so many missed m/c's it will take a long time before we really believe this is happening!

Becky just wanted to say I had loads of strange pulling and stretching pains right up until last week and since I had no stimulation of my ovaries I reckon its just another early pg sign although I agree with both you and Bron that it is harder as you get older - I dont remember half of these aches and pains when I was younger!

Apart from that all good, have resorted to gettting all the christmas dinner from Marks and Spencers   Cant wait now!!

Love to all

Lesley xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

​


----------



## Becky39

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all ur messages. We had our scan yesterday at Origin an they still coundnt see a heartbeat   BUT - the asc has grown, an they can see a wee white line/dot inside it now (the EPU couldnt see that last week, it was just a sac) so things are still growing in there, an the clinic are happy with that. We have to go back for another scan on uesday (30th) in hope to see a heartbeat. I still feel very much pregnant - so i think its gonna be opk. they also put me bak to 6wks and 3 days (i tht i was 6wk+6days) an say that it is still too early an this is why they dont do scans earlier than the 7th week .... 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas, thank u ladies for being here an letting me vent off my worries. Its good to know there are women out there (some even in same village as me lol) who are going or have been thru the same worries DH an i are now going thru. The advise an support u have given me is wonderful ... so THANK YOU and MERRY CHRISTMAS     

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Becky39

Jeeze, ive just read that back and my typing is terrible! I had my nails done on Saturday an they are too bloody long to type properly


----------



## Fionab

Becky, good luck for scan on 30th, I really hope it is good news.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas,
Fiona


----------



## TVGIRL

Hi Everyone!!

Hope you had a great christmas

Cats- there must be something in the water , I too have had a surprise natural pregnancy. Reckon I'm about 7 weeks now with my 3rd (gulp!!)


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Tv girl long time no see congratulations what a lovely christmas present


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

TV girl Congrats!!   A lovely natural BFP gives us all hope that it is still possible even after needing help to get pregnant!

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.  I had a lovely relaxing Christmas until I woke up to go to the loo on Christmas night and found some bleeding...   It was the tiniest amount but very like the beginning of a period and I had heard so many times from the midwives that if there is any blood get it checked out so I woke up DH and after ringing, headed to get it checked.

Was scanned and had a trace done and baby was in fine fettle but by that stage my BP was sky high!  Had an internal too and they checked that the blood was coming from the womb but couldn't see any sign of why.  They said it could be a show but I had to spend the rest of the night in hospital just to be sure.  They let me out at 11 the next morning though and baby is wriggling about and seems fine since.  I have had some more discharge that looks more like what a show is described as (sorry if TMI!) and I feel fine so will hold out again until my midwife appt on Tuesday.

So there you go!!  My inlaws are delighted and think the baby will make an appearance sooner rather than later  (due date is 21st Jan) but my SIL on the other side had a show at about this stage and ended up being induced!  I have always had a wee feeling that I wouldn't last to due date but I think this is wishful thinking as I so want to see my wee baby!!

I hope everyone else is well and has less dramatic news!

Annie, am thinking of you!  Hope all is well with you! 

love Tedette


----------



## Annie70

OMG, Tedette, you may end up delivering before me!!   How many weeks are you at now? How do you feel about the possibility of delivering so early? Though, if your lo is already breathing independently, they should be OK. Keep us posted about what your midwife says.

I'm still here, a veritable stuffed turkey after all the Christmas food, now at 40+3wks. Last Monday had an internal and nothing was happening. I wasn't effaced or dilated at all and babe not engaged either. Everything was long and high. So, tomorrow I see another doc, a so-called high-risk one. But, I had pretty bad backache last night and wonder if things are changing for me. Hmm.

Feel as if I'm stuck in some sort of time warp and that this lo is never going to come out!!


----------



## tedette

Hi Annie,

TBH I am delighted at the idea of having baby a wee bit early. Means i get to see it earlier!   I will be 37 weeks on Wednesday which is term and fully mature and the consultant sat me and DH down when we were in Altnagelvin and explained this and said if labour started now there would be no need to delay it.

Was sort of thinking it was going to start last night!!  Had a few twinges and stronger braxton hicks but that is all they were!   

The only downside is that as they have told me I am already starting to dilate I am getting more and more impatient!  BRING IT ON!  

I hope you get some relief soon,   i still think you will have your wee bambino first.

BTW I overcame my fears this morning to weigh myself for the first time in about 7 weeks!   I have put on 2 stone since the beginning of pregnancy which I am very happy with!  Although I know it will still be a struggle getting it off.  I'll put that project on hold for a while.  I have heard of a special diet where you can lose 7/8 pounds in one day, but it is meant to be a lot of hard work!   

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely New Year!!



Tedette


----------



## Fionab

TVGirl, congratulations on your surprise pregnancy, that is brillant news.

Tedette, I'm sure that you were worried with the bleeding.  Do you have to go back to see midwife again or do you just wait to see how you feel.

Annie, when is your next appointment?

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas?

Annie i see your still hanging in there, good luck, hopefully it won't be too long....

Tedette i see you are at Altnagelvin hospital, what consultant are you under!! I was under Dr Moohan... I put on just over 2 and a half stone with my pregnancy, but have managed to lose just over 1 and a half stone already and that was just fluid and baby, i was terrified how i was going to get the weight off but happy enough at the minute.... 

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Missy,

I was on my holidays in the north west so was told to go to the nearest hospital!!   We were staying with DH's parents when the bleeding came so I rang Craigavon, where I will deliver to ask what to do, and they sent me to Altnagelvin.

Hi Fionab,
Thankfully that was only a wee bit of red blood and I haven't had anymore red blood since so tomorrow's Midwife appt is just one of the standard ones.  They told me to get any more substantial red blood loss checked out as soon as it appears but fingers crossed   there won't be any!

Will keep you all updated on my progress tomorrow!  



tedette


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesHope you all had a lovely xmasFiona glad all was well at your scanLeslie glad your scan went wellBecky I hope you get good news todayTVgirl huge congrats!! Tedette I hope the bleeding stops for you maybe you are on your way to LO arriving!Annie Im sure your fed up Im sure junior will put in an appearance soonWe had our big scan yesterday and all is well the pics are really clear I can't stop looking at them I don't think it has sunk in even yetHope all you other Ladies and Bumps are well and would just like to wish you all a very happy new year!Shem xx


----------



## Annie70

Well, girls, saw another doc yesterday and no dilation or anything. This little lo is far too comfortable in his womb view!  Only thing is that the doc thinks that I have far too much amniotic fluid (normally it should be reducing by now) which might mean that lo is not swallowing  enough.  So, if nothing else happens, I go for a stress test/biophysical profile on Fri morning. Doc thinks I should take my overnight bag in the car, as they might keep me. So, we'll see - anything could happen between now and then! Of course, I have a sinus cold at the moment and am desperately dosing myself up! 

Tedette - hope all goes well today..

Shem - how nice to have your big scan over before new year - can you believe that you're halfway there?

Hi Missy - I'm sure you're glad to have all this behind you - hope you're well over your section and little Lauren is thriving..


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Well midwife appt went fine.  All seems well.  She thought that it sounded very much like a show that I had, so that was a relief!  

She also said that the head was very much engaged, not quite fully yet though, so if my waters break to go to the hospital as soon as possible! 

She said I could go anytime but not to get hung up on that.  Unfortunately I can't think of anything else at the minute, and woke up at half past three this morning with stomach cramps which I was sure were labour pains!  

Also got my last few wee bits for hospital bag y'day and my buggy arrived.  I went for a Cosatto Mobi from trendybaby co uk. It is the best price I could get and you get so many attachments I will prob never need the half of them!

Have spent the morning so far cleaning windows and blinds...nesting perhaps!?!  Or more than likely just boredom! 

Take care all mums and bumps and I will let you know if there are any developments! 

Tedette


----------



## mozza

Hi all and congrats. This is a great idea I'm 11 wks today after an FET. It's twins. Have had a few bleeds which has been a bit nerve wracking. Hope 2009 is a good year for everyone.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi mozza im from co.down were abouts are you from i also have 10 month old boy/girl twins and suffered a lot of bleeding at the start of my pregnancy too


----------



## bron11

Evening Ladies - Wishing you all a Happy New Year and hope you all had a good xmas.  

I have caught up on thread, glad things progressing well despite some scars for some.  A few births due soon, so hope all goes well with them - sure u can't wait to hold your little ones.

Had 20 week scan today, and it clearly showed we are having a boy - that is what hubby wanted so delighted.  Baby has to have a scan when born and at 6 weeks as one of its kidneys is slightly bigger than normal range but they said nothing to worry about just precaution at this stage.

Had a different kind of holiday - christmas day sun bathing on the beach which was a first.  Was worried for a week as i could not feel the baby move but from the scan he loves to move about as he did not want to sit still - a lot of fluid for him to swim in!

Sickness not as bad but still taking a tablet once a day to help keep it at bay.

Signing off for now, hope everyone well and looking after themselves.  Take care, Bron xx


----------



## Becky39

shem said:


> Becky I hope you get good news today


Hi Girls ....

We had our 8 weeks scan last Tues (30th) an im afraid our worst nightmare had come true  our baby hadnt progressed beyond 6 an half weeks and had died ... i was told to expect a heavy period in the next week or so ...
I got it .... it started on New Years eve and on New Years day the sac came away - intact! Ive never seen anything like that in my life, and i wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy!!

Our baby has gone and we are heartbroken .... this was our 3rd and final go at IVF, our funds just wont stretch any further ... 
We had such high hopes at getting pregnant, and i had even jumped the gun by buying lots (and i mean lots) of baby clothes, at least £100 worth if not more. Im not botherd about the money, more heartbroken that our baby will never get to wear them 

I dont know how to deal with this .... im devastated - how does one go on after this happens ... i dont know how to cope ladies


----------



## shem

Becky Im so very very sorry for your loss I don't know what I can say to help you, just know we are all here for you
Take care   Shem xx


----------



## Annie70

Becky - PM for you   

Bron - Hope you enjoyed Alicante! How warm was it? And, congrats on the boy!  Did you want one too? My dh wanted another too though, at the time,  I did prefer the idea of having a little girl. Good that they are keeping an eye on the kidney.

Tedette - my mum was telling me that 6 babies were delivered at Craigavon on New Year's Eve - just checking that yours wasn't one of them??  

As for me, this odyssey continues, though hopefully only till Monday. Spent Friday morning at hospital hooked up to machines, and babe is in fine fettle. I have so much fluid in my stomach at the moment that doc said that babe's movement was astounding for being so overdue. But, he is changing position so much in his swimming pool that, again, my body still hasn't reacted and I'm not effaced, dilated or anything so they won't even sweep my membranes. So, unless my body jump starts this weekend, they have scheduled a C-section for me first thing Monday morning. On one hand, I'm disappointed that I'm not getting my VBAC. On the other, I just want to finally meet this lo.


----------



## Fionab

Tedette, glad everything is ok and baby is ready to arrive!

Shem, that is really good that your scan went well.

Annie, good luck for Monday, hope the birth goes well.

Missy, how is Lauren doing?

Mooza, welcome to the board.  Congratulations on your twins.

Bron, good to hear the scan went well.  Christmas on a beach sounds lovely.

Becky, I'm really sorry to hear that your baby has died. It is such devasting news and I can only imagine the pain you are both going through.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

BECKY I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SAD NEWS NOTHING I WILL SAY WILL ease the pain just try and have some me time.

Well today is my last day off im back to work tomorrow...which is ironic as its been the week from hell.  Firstly Finn got a chest infection and spent all day monday in A&E being nebulised then Abi got a chest infection then she got the runs and he got vomitting then i got vomitting Dh has been working the crappiest shifts this week so im knackered i just kept them in babygros all week as my washing was so much and i have washed and tumbled his chair i have lost count of the times.  Just when i think il get a break after 4 hours sleep each nite as dh off today he then gets vomitting and has been up all nite.  Ah well going to miss my wee babies when i go back my heart is breaking with the thought of leaving them dont know how they will cope or how i will the longest i have left them for is 4 hours to go out for dinner and they were in bed sleeping so they didnt even know.


----------



## bron11

Becky so sorry to hear of your loss, live can be so cruel.  Take care of yourselves.

Annie70 - Alicanti was cold in morning evenings, but if sun was out you could sit in a tea shirt.  Bumb got some sun bathing on christmas day!!  Yes secretly I wanted a girl, so slightly disappointed -selfish I know given what it takes to get pregnant and carry it through.

Back to work tomorrow - cant wait!

Hope everyone is well bron


----------



## Lesley08

Becky,

Im so sorry for your awful loss. I have had this same experience 4 times in the past and it was my biggest worry this time too - in fact I dont feel completely out of the woods yet. It is a dreadful thing to go through especially since you have been through IVF to acheive your pregnancy and I do think this makes the loss a lot worse. All the very best and i hope you find a way through this, take care of each other.

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## tedette

Becky,

I am so sorry to hear your sad news.    My heart goes out to you.

Annie,

I'm afraid I didn't make another festive visit to the hospital on NYE!  Still hanging in there, although my braxton hicks are getting stronger and more frequent, I still think they are just practice ones!  

I keep thinking I can't possible go another week but I could still be in the same position in 3 weeks time!

Just trying to put things into perspective and enjoy this experience that I've waited to happen for so long.  

Hope everyone is well.  

tedette


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone and a happy 2009 to you all!

Becky, I was so sorry to read your news, so sad for you and your DH    

Tedette, oooh you had an eventful Christmas! Glad everything is ok though and it will be no time till the nipper is here! 

Annie, your wee man seems to be settled in for the duration! Hope all goes well today and that you will be back soon with loads of news for us    

Bron, a wee boy, how fab! Vay jealous of you in Alicante! 

Sunny, you have had a rough week, hope it wasn't too bad going back to work today  

Hi Fiona how are you? Hope you are all keeping well!

Shem glad your scan went well, my big scan is 2 weeks today!

Hi to anyone I may have inadvertantly missed! 

It was a lovely peaceful Christmas Chez Weeza and I can't believe I am 20 weeks today    I "think" I am feeling movements now, or else my guts need sorted lol!!! How do you know for definite with your first I am a bit disappointed thought that at 20 weeks, I could still get away with looking not pregnant iykwim. All my aunts delighted in telling me over christmas how neat and trim I was and sure you would never know I was pregnant. (PS neat and trim are not 2 words normally associated with me!). This was annoying but I had to remember that my sister was prancing about in the back ground at 32 weeks, looking like she has a beach ball shoved up her top! 

Chat later! xx


----------



## katiesue

Becky I am so so sorry to hear your news ((((hugs)))) I had a d&c with my m/c which was bad enough never mind having the sac coming away intact it must've been so awful    You will cope hun, you will never forget but you will learn to live again but give yourself & dh plenty of time to grieve for the loss of your baby. I found a lot of support on m/c boards & had a few sessions of counselling along with lots of wine & tears    Will be thinking of you  

Congrats TV Girl on your pg  

Mozza, congrats on your twins   

Annie, Im hoping that bubs has arrived .. look forward to hearing your good news  

Bron congrats on your blue bump ... boys are brill  

Tedette, 2 stone is great I piled on 3 stone with Kris    I was also obsessed with window cleaning before I went into labour ... mind you they've hardly been cleaned since so it's just as well  

Sunny hope you're all feeling better & enjoying being back at work, least you should get more of a rest  

Weeza, nearly half way    You will probably start getting definite kicks soon, so enjoy the peace 

Shem, glad your scan went well  

Fiona, how are you keeping?

Missy, hope you're enjoying motherhood & managing to get some sleep.

Cats ... if you're out there .... glad your scan went well hun, still cant believe we're both going thru this again, esp together!!! Great being able to see so much of you & the "wee men" these days cos come the summer I'll be lucky to struggle out the door, altho Kris will be dragging me out   

Hope I haven't missed anyone, hello & sorry if I have!!

Im 18 weeks today, have big scan on 21st, starting to get nervous already but hoping it'll all be good    Im at the Ulster so just worried about the full bladder bit, was bad enough before having Kris but now I'll be doomed if I sneeze  

Luv Kate xo


----------



## bron11

Kate good luck for forthcoming scan.  

The full bladder is a killer but the ulster has the toilet well positioned beside the scan room.  Plan not to arrive to early and u should be taken quickly - appointments seem to be well spaced so people needing toilet are put to excessive waiting times!  You will have opportunity to pee after scan before you are called back in and then see midwife.  

If you are like me you will probably need to go 3 times before you are finished with your appointment.  Never peed so much in my life!  Sorry to much info.

Hope everyone else is well.

Bron


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
Having a bit of a scare at the mo and just wondered if any of you had heard of similar with a good outcome! Just got past the 12 weeks and started staining last night and then again this morning. Went to the RVH and had a scan and the baby was bouncing all around the place perfectly fine and my cervix was closed but there was still some more blood!

This is round the time my period would be due and both my daughters took theirs yest ( we are all in sync) so Im wondering if that could be it...

Im seriously ready for the hills       everything will be okay! 

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Lesley

Sorry to hear about your scare.  I don't have any advice to offer bar if you are still worried contact Royal or your midwife again.  Hopefully it is nothing serious, sending positive vibes yourway.  Rest up and take it easy - easier said than done.  Bron


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, hope you are managing back at work and it hasn't been too hard leaving the twins.

Bron, lucky you sunbathing on Christmas Day

Tedette, how are you feeling?

Weeza, I know what you mean about knowing what the movements are.  At the start it just felt like butterflies but as time goes on it gets stronger and certainly feels like kicking.

Kate, thankfully at Craigavon you didn't need to have a full bladder so that was good, I wonder why they are all different.

Lesley, sorry to hear about what is happening.  I hope it doesn't come to anything and you and the baby are both well.  Look after yourself. 

Did any of you have the anti-d injections, I have A- blood and DH is positive.  What is the injection like?

Fiona


----------



## tedette

Hi there everyone,

Well I have decided the baby was only kidding by giving me a show so early!  No real signs of any more progress although lots more Braxton Hicks.    Am feeling fine though, despite a fall on black ice on Monday    Didn 't hurt myself at all, it is a good job my bum is well padded, but it still worried me that my waters would break straight away!    They didn't and the baby has been wriggling around as usual.  

I keep thinking that Annie must've had her LO by now..wasn't she being induced on Tuesday?  Am so excited to hear how she got on!  

Lesley,  my SIL had exactly what you seem to be having in both her pregnancies around the time her period would have been due.  Her first baby is nearly one and her next is due in June so the bleeding was completely harmless.    Apparently the docs told her it was hormonal bleeding but take it as easy as you can and rest yourself.  Easier said than done I know!  

I hope everyone else is doing and feeling well.



Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks for the replies ladies I nearly had a fit yesterday and sat waiting in admissions for a scan trying to prepare myself for the worst! Ive taken the rest of the week of work and have been lazing about and it seems to have stopped  . I have spent so long trying not to get too attached to this wee one after all the other m/c's and I have to say yesterday made me realise thats impossible even though I have been wary of getting too excited I was still totally shocked to think it might be lost. My poor hubby is a basket case! Tedette that really helps I think its too much of a coincidence to not be something like that so heres hoping.

The rest of you take care especially with the return of the ice!

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Fonia - my daughter had to have anti -d with both of her pregnancies - from early stage and more regular than normal due to threat of miscarriage on one occ - but all was fine and no side effects of this to her or little ones.

Tedette ice skating is for the rink not the road or footpaths - take care!

Lesley - hope you are more relaxed now well at least a bit - take it easy.

Weeze any movements yet - are you finding it uncomfortable to sleep at night?

Hi to everyone esle have to sign off work colleague came in 

Take care bron


----------



## Annie70

Just a quickie to announce that I'm a mummy!!   

Our adorable little Oscar weighed in on Monday at 9lb 3oz and 55cm (can't remember what that is in inches). Apparently, his cord was far too short to let him descend which is why he showed no inclination to join us naturally! He has cockatoo hair, looks at me with crazy, milkdrunk eyes, and chirps when he sleeps.  First thing the nurses commented on was his super long feet (they fill his newborn babygros!). Got out yesterday (Thursday) and am so glad to be home again. Had a few low blood pressure issues because I lost a lot more blood than normal during the c/s. So, I'm not finished with the iron tablets yet. But, I feel much better with each passing day.

I just can't believe that he's here - I keep looking at him in awe!! Wishing all you ladies all the same joy as me...

Photo follows when I'm more organised...


----------



## EmerG

Congratulations Annie that's great news, we were all wondering how you were getting on. Brilliant!


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Annie!

He sounds lovely!



tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Congratulations Annie what a great start to the new year  

Lesley xx


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations Annie and DH on the birth of Oscar.  He sounds lovely.  What does you older DS think of him?

Fiona


----------



## bron11

Congratulations Annie and DH - enjoy and look after yourselves.


----------



## weeza82

YAY, hugest congratuulations Annie on Oscar's arrival!! He  sounds amazing, can't wait to see pics! xxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

hey all

Annie Congratulations on Oscar, what a good weight, Lauren is still no where near 9lb and she is 5 weeks

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Mega congrats on the arrival of Oscar!!!  What a TERRIFIC start to the New Year for you!!!!  U must both be thrilled to bits & rightly so!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy - Lauren is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope Mum & Dad are doing good too!

Tedette - hope ur not waiting too much longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

S
xxxxxxx


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesHave'nt been on in a while Ive had the flu, still off work as I can't get it lifted off my chest and DH has told me under no circumstances am I going back to work until it's cleared!Annie HUGE CONGRATS to you and DH on the birth of Oscar can't wait to see a pictureFiona hope you are keeping wellSunny poor you, youv'e had a time of it hope you are settling in back at workBron glad you enjoyed your hols. Your having A boy how fab!Lesley I hope everything is ok with you and LO just rest plentyTedette good job you have a bouncy bum!  Im sure everyday your wondering if this is gonna be the day your LO says hello take it easyWeeza I wasn't sure of the movements at first either but they will become stronger over the next few weeks. A lot of people have told me that Im neat too although strangers have asked me when Im due so that always makes me smile the bigger the better that's what I say!Kate not long to your scan hope it goes wellEmer hope you are keeping well how many weeks are you now?Missy can't believe Lauren is a month old already time goes so quick hope you are wellShem xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi Shem I'm at 32 weeks now, can't believe it, its going so fast. I'm just at the stage of getting things organised, ordering pram and furniture and stuff and also started ante natal classes, which are a bit scary in parts but not too bad, and after all it probably is time at this stage that I faced up to the fact that I am actually going to have to give birth, as I've blocked it out of my head for long enough! 

All going well in general, I'm up to my eyes with work as its mad busy and I have a lot of clearing up to do as well before I go off in a couple of weeks, so that's sort of taking over a bit at the moment, but trying to keep the stress levels down as much as possible. Just can't wait to get finished up and be ready for junior to make an appearance!! Exciting stuff.

Hope everyone well, Emer x


----------



## shem

Wow Emer 32 weeks! time is really going on for you Im sure you can't wait to finish work. I know what you mean about giving birth I have been thinking about it but I know near the time I'll be [email protected] myself but just think what we'll get at the end.As for me still off work can't get my chest clear hopefully it will get better soon Im a bit bored at home just want to get back to normal january is a dull month, going to start checking out prams and cots to get an idea of what to get there are so many to choose from.Hi everyone else hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## katiesue

Annie .. huge congrats  .  Welcome to the world Oscar  

EmerG, 32 wks already!! dont think I ever faced up to having to give birth until the time came ... taking same approach this time  

Hope all bumps, babies, mummys & mummys-2-b are well  

Kate xo


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

Well I haven't been on for a while because I had had an awful flu and chest infection and ...have had my baby!!!!

Baby James arrived last Thursday at 13.35pm to Hugo Duncan on the radio!   I was too busy to tell them to switch the station at that point!

I can't believe he will be a week old tomorrow!

This time last week I went for my week 39 check up in the hospital and the consultant decided to book me in for an induction on the 16th as the fluid levels around my wee boy had reduced.

I went home, got myself prepared for induction on Friday and then at 5.30 on Thursday morning woke up with contractions!  Obviously my wee man didn't want to be induced!  

Went to hospital for ten to eight, was seen at half eight and had all 7 and a half pounds of my wee baby in my arms five hours later!

Have spent the last week trying to clear myself of this chest infection, getting to grips with breastfeeding and bursting into tears of joy that this wee baby is actually mine....am starting again as I type!

And today I had the scary thought that I would like another one...didn't take long!  

Lots of love from me and baby James.


----------



## bron11

Congrulations Tedette, Hubby and welcome baby James.  Sorry you are not feeling the best, James will help you to feel better.  Just make sure you take as much rest as possible.  

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well with yous.

Bron xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thats wonderful news Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  U both must be so CHUFFED to bits!!!  So sorry yuou're not so well on top of the after effects of the birth but hopefully trhe wee man sleeps lots this week til ur a wee bit better!

Am thrilled for u & have been checking in to hear ur news regularly

Enjoy every precious moment with James & DH - a family at last! 

Take care 

Love Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations Tedette on the birth of James.    I'm sure that you are over the moon.  Enjoy your time with him.

Hope your chest infection clears up soon.

Fiona


----------



## shem

Tedette and DH on the birth of James 
Hope your feeling yourself soon and enjoy!!Shem xx


----------



## Annie70

Wow, Tedette - congrats to you and dh on baby James!  What a fast delivery for a first-time mum! Hope you are both doing well since.   

I know what you mean about coming to grips with the b/feeding - I was so sore and bleeding (sorry, tmi) but I'm still sort of hanging in there!  

Look forward to seeing your photos.  Have tried to post photos of Oscar but site keeps rejecting them as they are too big, even though they are already .jpegs.  I will have to crop some.


----------



## mozza

Sunny
Wow a boy and girl twins that's lovely. I'm in killyleagh just down the road from ards. I'm 15 wks on wed. Bleeding/staining has stopped over past fortnight, fingers crossed things will be ok. I' m sure you'd have lots of great advice to share. hope Abi anf Finn are well.
mozza


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

Was just thinking that this thread had gone really quiet when I realised that I'm guilty of not having posted for ages! Everyone must be doing what I've been doing these past few weeks - LURKING! 

First off, congratulations to *Annie * and DH on the birth of baby *Oscar* , and to *Tedette * and DH on the birth of baby *James* . Hope you're all settling in well as new families. Boys rock!

Hi to my lovely friend *KatieSue*. Well done on getting through your 20 week scan - can't wait to see the pics! Sorry to hear Kris is poorly - hope he picks up soon and you can all get some sleep.

I'm 15 weeks pregnant now and am amazed that everything is so different from last time. With Jamie, my morning sickness only kicked in at 13 weeks and kept going right up until delivery day - this time round, its gone (fingers crossed) and apart from tiredness, headaches etc I feel fine. I'm still able to wear my old clothes which is also different - I was in maternity clothes from 11 weeks last time so don't know what's happening, particularly as second babies are supposed to be carried lower because all the muscles have gone slack ! Anyway, as long as everything keeps going OK, I obviously don't mind. Counting down until my 20 week scan - seems like an age away!

To all those other bumptastic ladies out there, hope you're all keeping well and we can get this thread buzzing again .

Cats xx .


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
Just checking into say hello. All well my end although Im huge!!!I have put on a stone and a half!!!I think I was too scared to be careful about what I ate at the start and am paying for it now!! All going well though can feel the first early movements and got a doppler so I can hear the heartbeat which is very reassuring!

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone - hope all is well both for new mums to be and those expecting

Some information that I thought worth sharing - there is a Health in Pregnancy Grant that mums to be can apply for worth £190 tax free if there baby is due after the 6th April 2009.

Forms can be obtained from GP, Hospital, or Midwife - if your practice or hospital does not have the forms they can ring this helpline number and request them. 08453667885 - we can't request them individually.

This Money is NOT TAXED and open to any expecting mum due after 6th April - it is aimed as providing extra help towards nutation during latter months of pregnancy.

Money will not be paid out until May this year as still in process of being set up. Not sure if there is a time limit in which to apply but they stated to do this prior to baby rather than after. Medical prof has to sign form off.

More information on this site link below.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/DG_173507

Not often we get something for nothing!

My practice only just been made aware of this grant and do not have forms in yet, so maybe you will need to inform you medical practice, midwife or Hospital.

Bron
/links


----------



## shem

Hi BronI got my pregnancy grant form from my midwife last thursday you get it once you are 25 weeks pregnant and you must send the form away within 31 days of the date it was signed by your midwife or you do not get it. I didn't actually know about it so it was a nice surprise.Hope everyone is well and bumps and babies tooShem xx


----------



## bron11

Shem thanks for further updating this grant info. Hopefully my practice will have them in soon.


----------



## Annie70

Emer - as you're the next mum-to-be, this is for you! To be kept until you're at cracking point...

*BABY EVICTION NOTICE! *

I am issuing 10 day notice for EVICTION. Tenant(s) will have 10 days in which he/she/they can either gather his/her/their belongings and promptly vacate the premises, or wait until the final day. After which, he/she/they will be physically removed from the property.

He/she/they are being evicted due to breach of contract and destruction of property. Expansions only to the FRONT of the house, within reasonable limits, were discussed. Not only have these limits been exceeded, but additions to the back of the house were also made!

Remodeling and gutting of the home was never approved, nor was changing the initial layout and base structure. And due to property damage, there are now leaks in both the upper AND lower levels of the home. On top of which, the landlord has received numerous complaints about nightly disturbances.

After 10 days from this day that he/she/they don't comply with the notice will result in immediate and forceful removal at my discretion.


----------



## EmerG

Annie that's excellent, thank you! I'm not quite at that stage yet but I'd say in another couple of weeks I'll be getting there fast. 

Hope you and wee Oscar are well, hi to everyone else, hope everyone doing well, 

Emer x


----------



## tedette

hi ladies, 

Hope all is well with everyone and their babies  

How is the breastfeeding going now Annie? My wee man is now just 1 ounce off his birth weight again which is a relief as I was worrying I would have to put him on formula.  He has taken to it well though and I am adapting too, even feeding now as I type!   It is a case of hanging in there though sometimes.  i had cracked nipples too in the first week -  !

How are you doing on the reusable nappy front?  I haven't used mine yet  .  I had planned to use them after the first few weeks but I might leave it for another few weeks as the health visitor told me today that after a month he will have fewer dirty nappies, at the minute it is about 5 a day 

Emer,  I hope you are keeping well.  Fingers crossed for a quick and smooth delivery!  



Tedette


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone - hope you are all surviving the cold weather and looking after yourselves and the little ones.

I have become a granny again, little girl 5lb 4 had to be born 3 weeks early due to not growing and few other problems but both mum, baby and dad doing well.  She is lovely and so alert.  Nice to have a girl to buy dresses/ pink stuff for.  Makes a change from blue.

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## Annie70

Tedette - that's great that James has regained his birth weight. It is so reassuring as, when you bf, you don't know how much they're eating. Oscar lost 8% in hospital but regained it all 6 days later.  He truly is a greedy munchkin. Bf is going much better -  the soreness has almost gone and I can actually take a shower without wincing.  Rented out a pump for 2 weeks but hated it. Really felt like a milking cow then! 
I'm finding it really hard on the reusuable nappy front because Oscar has had nappy rash after nappy rash.  (And, it doesn't help that dh is saying 'Told you so!') At one stage, he was crying as soon as he had a bad nappy because it hurt so much.  Had to get extra strong zinc oxide cream from the pharmacist at the weekend.  I don't know if he just has sensitive skin or poops more than normal (he definitely does more than first ds). We are changing him constantly, now even before we know that we need to but it's hard going. Have seen a German brand of some biodegradable disposable nappies and might try them. But, don't be discouraged - they might work for you! 

Congrats, Bron on being a granny again...your granddaughter will be a great playmate for your little boy!


----------



## Ladyhex

Bron that really good ...a wee girl 
good to hear they are all doin well 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Fionab

Annie, good to hear that Oscar is doing well.  I was thinking about reusable nappies but they are so many kinds it is hard to know which is the best.

Bron, congratulations on becoming a granny.  How is she doing?

Tedette, glad to hear that James is doing well.

Emerg, are you around 35 weeks now?  How are you feeling now?

Shem, I was told to get the pregnancy grant from my GP but they don't have the forms in yet.

Lesley, its really good to hear the heartbeat, having a doppler is so reassuring

Cats, good to hear you are doing well.  Good luck for 20 week scan

Welcome, mozza

I am 30 weeks now and its hard to believe that it is so close.  I'm excited but at the same time nervous as it gets closer to the birth.  
Fiona


----------



## Lesley08

Congrats Bron, my eldest would love to have a baby but her DH is insisting they wait at least two years, so she is coming home for the month of July to be here when the baby is born.

Fiona good to hear from you, I cant believe you are 30 weeks, I was just thinking how the first few weeks until the end of the first tri go sooo slowly and then it actually gets much faster.

The snow where we are is hectic it hasnt defrosted at all and is about 8 inches and now its started again! It is so gorg to look at but what a hassle getting to work etc..

We have started planning where the baby is going to sleep etc... which makes it all seem so much more real at last Im starting to relax!

Hope you all have a fab day

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Bron congrats on being a granny again it'll be great company for your LOTedette glad James is doing well and bf is going wellAnnie glad Oscar is doing wellFiona 30 weeks it will go quick now when are you finishing work?Lesley glad you are doing well when is your big scan?Im doing well apart from swollen feet and ankles which can get really bad at times trying to keep them up as much as possible although work is becoming a bit of a problem Im on my feet all day I do have a chair so trying to sit as much as possible. Im almost 28 weeks so trying to work until 35 weeks but may have to finish early will play it by ear.Hi to all mum's, mum's to be, bumps and babiesShem xx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi Shem,
Im already having a bit of swelling around my knees! I have started raising my legs as well to try to minimise it.

My scan is on the 6 March when I will be nearly 21 weeks. Im looking forward to it as it will be another big milestone out of the way. Im hoping towork until 38 weeks but Im not sure how realistic that is!!! Im a bit worried about the weight Ive put on as it def makes the pg harder ( nearly 2 stone) but at the same time Im reluctant to cut down much! Got a great pregnancy cookbook which has some great recipes so might work through that. Hope fully the weight gain will slow down now.

Love to all

lesley xx


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesLeslie Ive also put on 2 stone and your right it does make your pregnancy a bit harder I feel like an old age penshioner  Ive started wearing flight socks to work and it seems to be helping only 6 more weeks to work I can't wait! It won't be long to your scan it's great seeing how much your LO has grownHad my 28 week app last week and I had alot of glucose in my urine so no more chocolate for me Ive been eating it like it's going out of fashion have started to eat more fruit instead it's really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I'll cope!Hope everyone is wellShem xx


----------



## Lesley08

Ive started to eat cereal in the evening which is helping curb my sugar cravings a bit!! Im going to give the flight socks a go Shem thats a good suggestion. Im intending to work up until 38 weeks but Im increasingly wondering how realistic that is!!!

Hope you are all well and had a great Valentines weekend

Lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

Whoops! Duly noted about the inbox and now there should be some room   

Urgh, don't ask about wee sis, she's due on Sat. 

Quick quiz: 

Q: How much do you need for a newborn baby? 

Ans: 1 pram, 3 sleepsuits, 1 packet of nappies, 1 packet of wipes and 2 bottles apparently. 

I kid you not. Don't even start me on her (or my parents!).


----------



## weeza82

I don't know if she is planning on a big shopping trip this week or if she is thinking everyone else will buy it all for her (probably this option!) , but either way, I don't want to know, it drives me up the  wall


----------



## Fionab

It would be great if that is all we had to buy for a new baby!!


----------



## weeza82

It would certainly dull the cost lol! When I asked what steriliser she was going for she looked at me as if I had grown a few extra heads and grunted "Go away"    I think I bring the reality to the yard too much for her, while my parents sit and gaze adoringly at her as a heavenly choir of angels sing      

If I sound bitter, then it's because I am! My mum is taking 2 weeks off to help her out when the babe comes, but my mum told me she wanted to keep the rest of her hols to go away with my dad later in the year. Thanks mum! 

So, how is everyone else keeping? GOt to say, I;m a bit disappointed how neat I am at 26 weeks! I wanted to be rolled round like a beach ball, but I can still get away with it


----------



## SUNNY2007

yep know what you mean i currently go thru 72 nappies a week and when they were on formula 2 tins of that a week too so in just nappies and formula i spent £100.00 a month now their are only taking a bottle going to bed so a tin lasts me about a month
hope everyone is keeping well im sure your getting excited Fiona and weeza.  My 2 wee ones will be 1 on 7th March and although i am so grateful for them both im getting broody again.  I wont be having any more but i do sometimes wish i was.  But i have to be realistic financially etc and should be content and blessed with the 2 i have.


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, it is hard to believe that your twins will soon be a year old.

Weeza, that must be really hard for you watching your sister.  I think you should just concentrate on your own baby and all the excitement with your own arrangements.  

I was hoping to work until I was 36 weeks although I'm finding it harder to last the entire week without falling asleep.  People keep saying that I have hardly any bump which is really annoying as I want to show it off, but I still have 8 weeks to go so I might regret saying too much!!  

I went for reflexology and she thought I was in a good position for labour so that was good.  Our last appointment showed the baby was head down as well and is 4lb in weight.

Fiona


----------



## bron11

Morning everyone, I have not written on this thread for a while but have been reading up on posts.  Hope everyone is well.

Fonia - not long to go now - have you got all your baby equipment sorted?  

Hows the sleeping for everyone?

Lesley08- not long till your next scan, hope it goes well.

Tedette - hows the little one and how you managing without sleep?

Weeza - hope your well, your next scan should be around April?

Thanks everyone for wishes re grand daughter Aoife is doing well, over 6lb now, mum still sore and has slight infection in wound but both mum and dad took to role of parents well.

Currently writting this from my bed, was threatened with hospital again as 4 keytones in urine, had to be driven home on Tue with dizzy spells.  Been told to consider taking maternity leave sooner than later, financially don't think this is realistic and being in house all day would and is driving me crazy.  If I could sleep without pain I would be ok.  Moan over.

Anyhow, just checking in - hope everyone is well.  Bron xx


----------



## MISSY97

Bron sorry to hear your not feeling the best, take care hope time flies in for you...

Hi everyone else Fiona have you your bag and all your baby stuff sorted yet

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well.

Still neat at 26 weeks is great Weeza!  I used to moan about wanting a bump in the first few weeks of pregnancy but then moaned about people saying my bump was big!  DH remeinded me of this when i was whinging!  

Sunny I know what you mean about wanting another one.   i had my 6 week check recently and the GP asked about contraception...   I said we would be delighted if we unexpectedly got pregnant - a free one would be great!! 

Poor James is experiencing a bit of reflux.  He doesn't spit up a huge amount but he does get very cranky and the Health Visitor said it could be that there is acid rising up after he is sick, a bit like heartburn.  He is a different wee baby now and i have him strapped to me all the time to ease the pain. Poor wee man    And to think some babies projectile vomit with it...their mums must get so worried!

James was sleeping really well, but a few nights this week he has been waking for a feed every 2 hours.  it is amazing how you keep going sometimes isn't it?   

Love and hugs to all from Tedette and wee cranky man


----------



## weeza82

Hi everyone!

Bron, ketones in urine is not so good hun, rest up or next you know it could be pre-eclampsia    Is the pain very bad? It sucks that you are so limited to pain relief when pg and paracetamol just doesn't cut it    Glad to hear the new mum and baby are doing well and what a lovely name too! 

Fiona, I can't believe how time is marching on for you! I hope you can manage the next few weeks in work   How great to hear that baby is head down and a great weight! 

Missy, still in love with Lauren's photo! 

Tedette, I have had a bit of a growth spurt this week and now look a bit more pregnant rather than looking like I've ate an awful feed of spuds    Isn't it depressing when you can see people looking at you and you know they are thinking "Is she or isn't she?"   LOL at the thought of contraception! It seems such an alien concept! Poor James having reflux, it's so awful    Are you still feeding youself? A girl in work had been feeding herself but her wee girl had such bad reflux, the HV told her to stop and start on formula. The formula was quite heavy to prevent it rising again, but I can't remember the name....... Anyway, I hope the wee man isn't too bad and you start to get a bit more sleep soon  

Hi everyone else    Oooh, Betty should be coming over here....... must coax her over! 

All is quiet on the Weeza front at the min, midwife tomorrow and 29 week scan on 10 Mar    

Can I ask what pushchair/travel system does everyone have? I have been looking for a few weeks now and just cannot make up my mind at all, so I thought I would ask the old hands


----------



## tedette

Hi Weeza,

I have succumbed to the bottle!   Am still mainly b/feeding but he gets 2 small bottles a day.  Would you mind asking that girl about which formula she is using?  Only if it is not too much trouble  

I used to have those growth spurts, its an amazing feeling ...(sighs, goes all misty-eyed and gets broody again! )  Just to ensure people knew I hadn't been laying into the pies, I used to rub my tummy in a maternal way.  I used to do it all the time and apparently baby feels it too...how cute! 

Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Weeza this is the link to the one i have

http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-pliko-combination-toffee/279576000/type-i/

Missy x

/links


----------



## bron11

Tedette - my grandson was initially breastfed and he had major reflux, which resulted in numerous hospital admissions and tablets.  year later he was finally diagnosed with silent reflux, although nothing silent about it, he would gag to try and stop burning at back of his throat.  And yes he could vomit right across the room.

She had to give up breastfeeding and switched to Aptamil but the one for sensitive babies, this formula is closest to breast milk.  Bit more expensive but it was the only one that seem to help - if your shop does not sell the sensitive one chemist should order it in as they did for us.  We were also advised to ensure he slept slightly raised with folded towel under his mattress.

Weeza -  I bought mama papa ultima with piko pramlette - second hand on ebay - really good condition with car seat.  Can be used from birth with car seat, carry cot and then seat base -0  to 4 years.  Lovely and light.  Daughter had silver cross sleepover but this was to heavy with our 16 steps in and out of house.  So many to chose from, daughter also had a 3 wheeler but it was not very safe or easy to use esp if curbs were slightly tilted.

Have fun looking!!

Hi to everyone else.  Have to go hubby twisted his knee at work and has to go to casualty - wants me to pick him up - men, they will do anything for time off work!!!


----------



## Annie70

Don't talk to me about reflux! I'm also alternating bottle / breast because of it.  Here, the formula for sensitive babies is called Enfamil. At a certain point, I thought I was going crazy as things were constantly coming out of both ends of Oscar.  I was constantly changing his clothes and nappies (he had a horrendous nappy rash from the biodegradable disposables that I was using plus food seemed to run through him). Things have calmed down though, thankfully 

Know what you mean about wondering about another lo, Tedette and Missy.  Dh and I were debating when AF kicks in again whether we should go back to the clinic and get my FSH levels checked again.  We're not really sure whether we really, really want another (well, I'd love a little girl but as there are no guarantees...)but, as I'm 38,5 and my FSH levels were borderline to being treated last time, it would be good to know the score now rather than wait.  Quebec has announced that they will be offering free IVF gos on the health service but no details are released yet. Doubt I would qualify anyways as I already have two los.

It's winter break now and ds is off school.  Going up north with friends next week to a nice hotel where they will ski and I will chill out with a friend and her babe.  Can't get into ski trousers (and I have tried multiple times, even lying down to try to close the zip  ) so should hit the gym too. 

Sorry to hear that you're not doing well, Bron.  House rest is a pain in the *** but when it's hard, just think of your lo.  I only had 3 weeks of it but that was the only thing kept me going.

How's it going, Emer?  Any news yet? 

Weeza and Fiona - you may regret saying that you wanted to look very pregnant! I totally exploded at the end, even added more amniotic fluid.  I now look back at the photos of me at week 41 and shudder.


----------



## Fionab

Bron, poor you feeling that bad and maybe having to take earlier maternity, make sure and take it easy.  I know what you mean about not being able to sleep well.  I find it hard to sleep with getting up to the loo, pelvic pain and leg cramps - if its not one reason its another!  

Missy, I have the pram and cot ordered with a local shop who will keep it until the baby is born.  My sister has been loads of things knitted and got us a steriliser and some bottles (although I still hope to breast feed at the start).  I have bought some clothes but don't want to buy too much as you don't know what people will buy for the baby.

Weeza, people keep telling me about my small bump or else they call it neat, but I just want to have a massive one that everyone can see!  I have only put on 1 stone so far and I had a bit of a tummy before so it could be all of those reasons.  Good luck for 29 week scan.  

Tedette, I loved what you said about a free one!!!  I'm glad you say that you manage with less sleep, gives us all hope!

Annie, are you still using the reusable nappies?  That sounds lovely for you all to have a break next week.

I haven't got everything yet for my hospital bag but nearly there.  When did you all pack your bag?  
Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Well Fiona i packed my bag at 28 weeks as they kept telling me id go early which i didnt.  I know what you mean about reflux Finn suffered badly with reflux but with the use of SMA staydown milk we never had to use medication Also reccommend Dr Brown bottles because although advent bottles say anti colic they are rubbish so i wasted money buying them and then changed to DR Brown  boys are so prone to colic


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesFiona glad baby is in good position and weight is good tooBron sorry to read you have'nt been well hope your feeling better soon and how is hubby doing?Tedette hope wee james gets over the reflux that seems quite commonWeeza hope your scan goes well are you any further on on deciding on a pram yet? I went for a mamas and papas pliko switch travel systemAnnie wee oscar's had a time of it too glad he's on the mendWell girls I decided to finish work 2 weeks earlier than I had originally planned It's getting too much for me Im really tired and sore and Im on my feet all day so am finishing next weekend  at 32 weeks. Im really looking forward to it will hopefully be able to keep on top of the housework a bit better although Dh has been great some things you need to do yourself. Finished our antenatal classes tonight with a tour of the maternity unit and I have to say when I saw the delivery suite it made it more real and scary! I felt sick standing there although Im going to blame it on how ridiculously warm it was.Hope everyone else is wellShem xx


----------



## emak

Weeza if your still "workin" PM for u


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls sorry for buting in, but was wondering if you could advise me re: pinapple juice and brazil nuts, I understand what there for, but can seem to find a clear answer as when to start them.......do I start now before I've started DR or wait, I don't want to end up with my womb too thick  thanks just thought some of you may have used these yourselves.

Also Missy I couldn' help going into the mama and papas link.......so cute 

And my friend had very bad experience with her wee son and silent reflux, he's almost 2 now but she finds it affected him in that all his food has to be cool or he wont eat it, she thinks it becuse his wee tube and throat got so burnt with the acid, aptamil would defo be my choice, in tests it came-out the best out of the formulas for being close to breast milk and intelligence in a study over 5yrs, the kids that were fed on it where 'apparently' brighter.

Anyway sorry for the ramble hope you can help with my question, thanx Babypowder.


----------



## Fionab

Sunny, thanks for the details of packing your bag.  I have it half ready but must get all folded and into the bag this weekend

Shem, poor you feeling sore.  I felt exactly the same as you in the delivery suite tour, I just wanted to stay pregnant for ever!!!  It is just makes it so real and scary.

Babypowder, I took the brazil nuts and pineapple juice during the 2 week wait only.  I think it can only do you good to take them unless you hate the pineapple juice.

Is anyone on iron tablets?  My iron level has gone down so looks like I will have to start taking them.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## bron11

Fonia - yes I am on iron tablets, supposed to help boost energy - a good nights sleep would help with this.

Shem - hubby off work for 4 weeks, first time in 19 years he has been on the sick.  Financially this is not good but will cope.  He is depressed and bored already!!  I went back to work for a break, against doc's advice.  They took full blood count and sent of sample as there was a trace of infection.  Not due back to ulster until second week in April for further scan.  Hard going at work standing for over a hour when taking a group but coping.  


Hope everyone well, have a good weekend 

Bron xx


----------



## Lesley08

Afternoon everyone,
Hope everyone is well.

Bron hope your hubby is okay now.

I can hardly believe how far on I am and have to saythat now Im feeling regular movement Im finally starting to relax!!! For the first time ever I think I have everything in for the baby which seems weird given how insecure I have felt in this pregnancy but its mainly because I spotted such great bargains on ebay!  We got the silver cross pram I wanted for £90 and a car seat which was brand new with labels on £22, the steriliser with bottles etc..half price in Boots and a moses basket for £20 in ASDA!!!! My DH has been building a chest of drawers all day so we can start to change our room around to accomodate the new baby. Although we have a 4 bed house we also have all beds fully occuppied so the baby will def be in with us for a while until we either convert the loft or convince the next oldest who will be 21 in June that its time to go  

I have finalised my mat leave which is starting the day before my due date   so I can have as much time as poss after. Im still pretty furious that even doing this means I will be losing about £600 p/m. I go back just before christmas so its a fair amount of time off but its a joke that the system still assumes that a womans wage is extra and not the main wage!!

Anyway just wanted to post as I havent done so for ages and wish everyone well

Lesley xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi everyone just to let you know that our beautiful baby girl Anna arrived last week, weighing in at 7lb. Its all been a bit mental since we got her home, so only getting a chance to log on now. She is absolutely perfect and there is no doubt that she is a miracle. I was just thinking earlier today that all of those dark days last year, stressing about waiting lists and appointments and even the days of actually going through the tx, all just seem like a surreal sort of dream now. We're very lucky. Tired, but lucky!

Hope everyone is well, 

Emer xx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Emer and your dh, enjoy many happy years with Anna..... 

Did you go early

Missy xx


----------



## bron11

Congratulations Emer and dh,  all the sleepless nights will be worth it.  Bron xx

Hope everyone else is well. 

Lesley hubby still on the sick, but he is ok thanks.

Bron xx


----------



## Lesley08

Well done Emer Im sure you are delighted.

Glad hubby is doing better Bron 

Lesley xx


----------



## sunbeam

Congratulations Emer to you and your DH on the birth of your wee girl!!!!!!!!!

Goodluck to FionaAB with your last few weeks......cant believe your at this stage!!!!!!!!!  When I think back to when I joined this site at the end of 2007!!!!!!!!

Well Im just getting ready to start dr cant believe treatment is finally here!!!!!!!!

Hi to you too Missy wee Lauren is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fionab

Emer, congratulations on the birth of Anna   How is she sleeping?

Sunbeam, good luck for your treatment

Has anyone heard from fabulous as her twins must have arrived.

Just 4 weeks to go for us, so its exciting but scary at the same time.
Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Emer, huge congrat on Anna's arrival! Hope she is being a wee angel for her mummy and daddy! Can't wait to see some pics. 

Fiona, gosh only 4 weeks now! Exciting!!!!!

Hope all the other bumps and babes are doing well


----------



## tedette

Congratulations Emer!

A lovely wee girl, well done.  Did you have a natural birth?  Hope you are being looked after and given loads of help by friends and relations.

good luck to all the other ladies who are getting near the end!  Fiona, enjoy this lovely time of anticipation and remember you do honestly forget the pain afterwards!



Tedette


----------



## SUNNY2007

when you are all tired with sleepless nights think it could be doubly worse think of Fabulous twins bring double joy but double tiredness.

Hi everyone hope you are not getting too impatient waiting for all these babies to arrive at least we are getting fab weather last year this was easter weekend and my 2 were 14 days old and it was sooooo cold.

take care and put your feeting up those ladies in waitng or as the doctor says ladies in confinement what a horrile term


----------



## shem

Congrats! to Emer and DH you must be over the moon   So glad to be finished work and relaxing before the hard work really starts. 6 weeks left now can't believe it time has gone quick up to now.Hope everyone else is doing wellShem xx


----------



## Annie70

Wow, Emer - I was wondering about you. Great to hear that all went well.  Love the name, Anna!!   When you've time, let us know how it went.

So is it Fiona next and then Shem??

Well, Oscar is a great wee man and started sleeping though the night about 2 weeks ago (just over 2mths old) -did 10 hours last night.  Am in awe but not complaining as ds 1 only did his nights at 9 months.


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, only 8 weeks to go.  How are you feeling?  

Shem, what date are you due?

Annie, that's good that Oscar is sleeping through the night.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Only 2.5 weeks to go for us, the bag is packed and ready to go!!  Or at least I think I'm ready if you ever can be
Fiona


----------



## bron11

Sunbeam, good luck for your treatment

Fonia - hope you are putting your feet up and looking after yourself.  Exciting but anxious time but you will be fine.

Weeze - your are due around the same time as me - how are things going

Shem - same question when is your due date.

Annie - glad Oscar being good for you - have you got used to having the little one around the house?

Hi to everyone else I have missed - hope you are all well

We are off to Barcelona to AD/DC concert tomorrow- should be good.  Doc gave me letter to fly.  Junior very active - sleeping at night and now sitting a real pain  so not much sleep still.  Hubie still on sick and his snoring getting worse at night.  Juniors head is sitting right on my pelvis - I have funny feeling he will come early but hopefully not to early.

I will catch up with yous all when we get back.

Take care 
Bron xx


----------



## emak

Weeza PM for you mrs


----------



## shem

Hi LadiesAnnie that's great Oscar is sleeping through the night brill hope other DS sleeps for youWeeza can you believe how quickly time is movingFiona my due date is 6th may 5 weeks to go. Can't believe you have only 2.5 weeks left how exciting you could go at any time!!Bron know what you mean about sitting I haven't been able to sit properly for weeks now only comfortable place is lying on the sofaIm doing fine just getting impatient can't wait to meet this little one. Would love to go before my date but think I will be here long after.Hope all the other mum's and bumps are wellShem xx


----------



## Fionab

Bron, enjoy the concert and Barcelona

Shem, it is so hard to know when the baby will arrive, some days I'm sure that it is coming early but you just can't tell.

The Boots in Royal Avenue, Belfast had some Tommee Tippee manual breast pumps reduced to £3 in their third floor clearance section, if you are close it would be worth checking out but there was only 2 left the other day.

Also there is pregnancy yoga starting on Saturday 25th April for 6 weeks from 3 - 4:30 in Banbridge Library.  She is also running baby yoga from 25th as well from 1:30 - 2:30 again in Banbridge Library.  The details are Adeline and you have to call to reserve a place on 028 38 318 958.  The other pregnancy yoga is in Belfast and Lisburn and is run by Gill Henderson (phone 07879 810630).

Fiona


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls I have not been on this site for long time but just finished another treatment cycle and got my very first BFP so excited and very nervous.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Gemma

Congrats on your bfp, hope you have a healthy and enjoyable pregnancy.  I really enjoyed being pregnant (funny i know) but it was so much more special because of the way she was conceived, don't know how the rest of you girls feel.  I think you were on before when the both of us were going through tx.  

Hi to everyone else, there is a few getting close now how are yous feeling? Time flies by so quick Lauren is nearly four months already she is getting so big... 

Missy xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening all you bumpilicious ladies

I've been guilty of lurking for sooooooooo long so I thought the time had come to actually give something back and do a wee post myself.

Congratulations to *Gemma* on your BFP, thats wonderful news! Wishing you a healthy and happy eight months. Like Missy, I also loved being pregnant, despite the awful (and continuous) sickness I had first time round. I'm also loving it second time round, though this time I've got severe back pain to contend with instead of copious vomiting. But I'm not complaining - I know how lucky I was that our IVF worked last time and how lucky I am with my natural BFP this time - my two little miracles .

Belated congratulations to *Emer* on the birth of baby Anna, hope you're doing well and enjoying your new wee family.

Hello to *Fiona* and *Shem*, not long to go now, girls. I'm sure you're veering between terror and excitement and can't wait to meet your little bundles. Can't wait to hear your news soon, best of luck both of you for healthy (and quick) deliveries.

I'm not sure who was talking about baby massage classes but *KatieSue* and I took our DS's to a class in Bangor. I have to say, I found it all a bit weird and don't think they taught me anything I wasn't instinctively doing with him already. It was a great excuse to meet up with KatieSue and her wee man regularly but apart from that, I don't think I'd have finished the course if I hadn't paid up front.

Speaking of *KatieSue*, hope you're keeping well. Looking forward to meeting up with you and DS on Friday. Can't believe you're so far on - your pregnancy has just flown in!

Hello to *Lesley*, my almost due date buddy, hope you're keeping well too.

I'm keeping well, just exhausted. My son had chickenpox so has been off nursery for a few weeks while he got over that. I'm almost 25 weeks now, have my 3D scan booked for 15th April so really looking forward to that. Looking back at DS's 3D scan pics, I can still see the resemblance!

Chat soon,

Cats


----------



## Cate1976

Hello everyone, got my . So happy to be here. Hoping and  ing that more of my fellow  will be joining this thread.


----------



## shem

Just a quickie Ladies to congratulate Gemma and Cate on their I wish you both a happy and healthy pregnancyShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks shem, it hasn't fully sunk in yet, have told a couple more people today so keeping it quiet till scan in 3 weeks time is now quietish and I think that church family will guess on Sunday anyway cos DH and I just can't help the  on our faces. Had lunch in the cafe the church has today and my friend who runs it asked what the grin on my face was for and I didn't think Spring is here, Summer's coming would work so told the truth.

A few questions here if anyone knows the answers or can make suggestions, I'd appreciate it:

Having blood test done at health centre today cos when I went in yesterday to ask for prescription for more Progynova and Crinone, the receptionist said they wanted result for their records and it'd be a urine test. I hate needles but asked for the blood test thinking that would give actual amount of HCG which will indicate firstly how viable pg is at this stage and then give indication as to whether it's just Brooke or both Brooke and Rio that have implanted. How accurate is this for that?

Do I need to get referred to mw this early or wait till after scan in 3 weeks time and risk 12 wek scan being nearer to 14 weeks, would like it to be as close to the 12 weeks as possible. Got an invite to a Christening on 7th June (will be 13+3, think that's the right way of putting weeks and days pg) in London and would probably go to parents for the weekend and travel down to London by train or bus and tube out to where Christening is, would love to take scan pictures with me to show family and friends. Also not sure if I want to travel before 12 weeks scan just to be safe. Whether we fly or use Rail & sail or Ferry to Stranraer and coach down is to be decided. Times wise Coach is looking more likely cos the coach journey from Stranraer to London is overnight so would sleep and in that case would travel over on the saturday night, go to Christening and then up to parents for couple days, returning by travelling overnight Tuesday (would sleep on coach up to Stranraer and then snooze on bus from Belfast-Omagh) and get back home Wednesday morning.

Been needing more sleep the last few weeks, have gone from 7-8 hours sleep a night to nearer 9-10, I know this could be due to side effects from Progynova or Crinone, one of them does say it can cause drowsiness. Are Lucozade (the normal, sport and Hydro ones) and the energy tablets ok during early pg? Would only have them when needed.

Easter Sunday, church is a BBQ and champoagne breakfast with Schloer being provided for those who don't want or can't have Champagne. I'll be careful to make sure that anything I have from the BBQ is well done but what about the other food like the salads?

Cheese: Our next door neighbour was told no cheese during pg by her mw, NHS website says that hard cheese such as Cheddar is ok as is Cottage Cheese and all processed cheese. Does this mean that Roule/Boursin and Port Salut (not hard, but not soft either) be ok.
Peanuts and Peanut Butter: DH has Asthma which is only mild and well controlled with inhalers, i know that due to this peanuts are possibly on the avoid list, however I am aware that recent research has suggested that the reason for the increase in LO's with allergies to foods is due to not being exposed to them. I have a jar of Peanut Butter in the house, there's not much left so am thinking about eating it to get it used up and then not buying any more. With peanuts, would I be ok having them in the packets of mixes with raisins and other stuff. My appetite has gone up since last Tuesday (5 days after ET) and I want to go for healthy but filling and energy giving snacks to make sure I don't put too much weight on especially if both Brooke and Rio have implanted.

Hoping that between you, most of these questions can be answered.


----------



## MISSY97

Cate 

A blood test will let you know if your levels are doubling so that the pregnancy is going well, but levels may still if high if it is a single or twin pregnancy so this is no full proof answer i would say wait it out until the scan... Wait until after your scan in three weeks time and they will discharge you from them and then you can make a booking appointment with your midwife then.  If you are going to Altnagelvin for antenatal care my first scan wasn't until 16-18 weeks but i ask midwife for an earlier one but that was at 14 weeks but then didn't get one until 23 weeks after that.... I was lucky enough my sister in law does scans so i got a few in between.  

I would tend to stay away from lucozade and energy tablets they are high in caffeine and this can be bad for the baby and you.  I was told off for drinking lucozade and coke by my midwife....

At your booking in appointment you will get a useful book and this tells you what you should and shouldn't eat, ie cheese etc.  As for peanuts and asthma etc i have slight asthma but my midwife told me everything in moderation.  So i didn't stay clear of peanuts but only had them on a rare occasion.  


Missy xx


----------



## weeza82

Cate and Gemma (long time no see!!!!) huge congrats on your great results, here's hoping you have a fabulous 8 monts (and the rest) ahead of you!

Gemma, how did you find the London clinic? Did you have more than 1 cycle?

Cate, I'll try and answer most of your questions....

The HCG measures the amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin in the blood stream and is primarily used to "confirm" pregnancy. It can be _indicative_ of twins but it's certainly not a defining result and shouldn't be used as such, you will have to sweat it out for the next 3 weeks for that.

Check with your GP to see if they will refer you onto to the midwives at this point. My GP wouldn't until I had the early viability scan at 7 weeks. It's unlikely whether this will impact on when you will have your booking-in (first midwives) appt. In Craigavon, you are not seen until 15 weeks (big scan at 22 weeks), regardless of referral date or anything else, don't know how the Erne or Altnagelvin would work. But don't be disappointed if you only have the 7 week scan pics to show everyone. The ideal of scans at 12 and 20 weeks, seem to be just that, an ideal rather than reality in most hospitals.

I would definitely not recommend you keep taking the Lucozade tablets or any such thing, at any time during pregnancy, as the primary ingredient is caffeine, which as you know has been linked to higher incidences of miscarriage. Any such energy drink or tablet like that will have high levels of caffeine and should be avoided. The lack of energy is just part of the condition and nothing only loads of sleep will help that. If your body is saying go to bed, don't fight it, just go to bed.

Regarding the BBQ and salads, as you say, make sure everything is cooked thoroughly. Salads need caution: if someone has made their own mayonnaise, this is to be avoided completely as it is just raw egg. Jars of mayo will have been sterilised during processing and are ok. It's the same thing with home made dressings, avoid them is probably the best policy.

You're right, hard and processed cheese is ok due to the sterilisation process during manufacture. Personally I have avoided all soft (and sort of soft) cheeses during pregnancy. "If in doubt, leave it out" as they say!

It's the same situation with peanuts. There is good research which does say peanuts should only be avoided if there is history of allergies etc in the immediate family. Your Dh does have such a history, so my recommendation would be to avoid peanuts, whether in mixes or peanut butter. Again, it's all down to personal choice, but I wouldn't even bother finishing off the peanut butter, myself. You just have to think, yes DH's asthma is well-controlled _with use of inhalers_ but there is no guarantee that your child's would be easily controlled, so why risk it when it has taken so much to get here.

Make sure you eat loads of fruit and veg, that's the best way of making sure you have plenty of energy and shoudl avoid putting on unnecessary weight. Sweets and choccie bars only give you short bursts of energy and are of no use. BUT, everyone deservse a treat now and again. A healthy balanced diet is the way forward. 

Oooh Missy, our posts crossed  Cannot believe Lauren is nearly 4 months, omg, where does the time go!!


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just wanted to add a few thoughts to what the others have recommended/advised for Cate -

I know you're dying to find out whether one or two embies have implanted - its by no means guaranteed but you could buy the home pregnancy test by Clearblue which tells you the likely date of conception in terms how many weeks pregnant you are.  The test guidelines say that if you are sure of your dates, and the test suggests you are 'more pregnant' than this then you may be carrying twins.  I have to warn you, it told me I was a week ahead than my dates suggested and I'm pregnant with a singleton but it is another option if you just can't wait for your scan  

As some of the others suggested, you should probably lay off heavy consumption of Lucozade, the same way you'll be advised to restrict your coffee/tea intake but I wouldn't say you need to cut it out altogether.  I still have the odd bottle of coke/lucozade and cup of coffee because I would otherwise go insane but I balance it out by drinking as much water and fruit juice as I possibly can.  I also switched to decaf tea by Clipper which has the caffeine taken out by using steam methods instead of chemicals so I'm not ingesting those, but when I'm at uni I just take whatever they serve me and again, drink loads of water/juice to counterbalance it.

My midwife told that I could have whatever I wanted in moderation.  I am DYING for peanut butter but have so far managed not to give in, mainly because DH would kill me.  I can't just have a light spread of it, I'd nearly eat it by the spoonful.  I'm going to bring a jar of it into hospital with me so I can have it on my toast    .  I have had the odd Starbar and some peanuts though, but not every day and not every week, maybe a few once a month or so.  I have also had some goats cheese, just not the type with the rind on it and I've always made sure its pasteurised.  I haven't succumbed to the temptation of soft cheeses like Brie, although I'm dying to.  Last time round, DH brought me some brie and crackers up to the hospital and I sat gorbing it into me whilst everyone admired the baby  

Re your travel arrangements, I'd do whatever is right for yourself.  If you know you'll be able to sleep on a coach overnight then go with that.  On the other hand, a short flight from NI to England should be OK, even before the 12 week mark.  I know I flew early and throughout both pregnancies, longhaul included, and was OK but you have to do what you think yourself, after getting as much advice as you can.  Speak to your GP about the flight, or phone the clinic - personally the stress of such a long coach journey would be worse for me than the worry of a short flight but I can't make the decision for you.

As in all things, be guided by what you innately think yourself.  I suppose all our babies have been so hard to come by that you just want to wrap yourself up in cotton wool for 8 months and not go outside the door for fear of what might happen, but life unfortunately goes on.  What I'm trying to say is not to do anything that you'll beat yourself over if things don't pan out the way we all want them to.

Oh, and welcome to the board  

Cats x


----------



## emak

weeza pm for you


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for the replies. Pity that the blood test isn't reliable for indicating twins. That's annoying that I'll only have 7 week scan pictures for trip to England. I thought the nuchal scan had to done between 11-14 weeks. Will ask gp if she'll refer me to mw. For which hossy we'll use, much as I like the idea of the mw led unit at craigavon if it's Brooke that's implanted, it's also the hardest to get to by public transport, heard a few horror stories about the Erne. so it's between Altnagelvin and the Royal, in terms of how easy they are to get to there's little difference. I do know that if I go for Altnagelvin that scans will be in Strabane.

The peanut butter might be ate and then ask mw about peanuts in mixes cos advice does change and I thought that the peanuts one was one that had changed due to the research showing that it's lack of exposure that's led to rise in LO's with allergies. Didn't realise that the normal and Hydro Lucozade hve caffeine in them. DH wound me up at church last Sunday by putting his mug of coffee which was proper coffee which I love under my nose, got told off for it though by person who made the coffee. and I was drinking a mug of decaff coffee. M&S do a filter coffee that's decaff and starbucks do a mug that has the thing on the top for putting filter coffee into and then you pour the water on top. When we're up for the scan, will get one and if DH tortures me any more, he'll be paying for it.

Have just googled is feta cheese ok to eat during pregnancy and got this http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/. Feta is ok during pg which is good. List of ones that are ok suggests that semi soft like Port Salut are ok as well.

The BBQ, goes without that I'll have the well done food off the BBQ and salads, I think you can tell if it's been made with shop bought or home made mayo. Just hope there isn't any Danish Blue there cos that will be torture for me not being able to have it and DH will probably tease me for badness.

I'm not scared to go out, will carry on walking the mile into town and home again cos that'll help me to not put too much weight on and I can't see it being a problem. At how many weeks after getting BFP can you go swimming? Thinking about going and then doing Aqua Natal classes.

For travel, part of what puts DH and I off flying is the charges for bags in the hold especially with Ryan Air. We actually find the Rail & Sail easier and the last couple times we've been to my parents has worked out cheaper than flying. Handy thing with that is no need to book. Think the coach is even cheaper if booked in advance and I know I'll sleep on the journey from Stanraer to London and from London back to Stranraer.

Another question I'm reasonably certain that Brooke/Brooke and Rio implanted last Thursday, how likely is it that h/b/hb's will be detectable at scan in 3 weeks time? DH thinks that at ET we were told that if no h/b at that scan, they don't do scan week later. At pre tx for the IVF back in November we were told that if no h/b at 7 week scan, they do scan week later in case you've had a late implanter.

My biggest problem at the moment is work. Told covering boss today that i've got BFP and she said congratulations and then I said that I'm not sure how it's going to work with the job I do involving using ladders and she's said that she wants letter from gp confirming pg once I've got blood test results. Someone who works in the stockroom has studied employment law and thinks that the not using ladders or heavy lifting is only from a certain number of weeks. Have said to DH that if it comes to it, I'll ask gp to sign me off work on medical grounds until maternity leave starts.

Is it too early for pg hormones to be kicking in? A group of thugs on a bus took the mickey out of me cos of wearing glasses (I was walking along near the bus depot just as the buses were coming out full of school kids and some of them were stopped at the lights). I'm ripping and it's the school that I've bother with before (bottle thrown at me for no reason and when I had laptop with me a couple fighting came within 3 feet of hitting the bag with laptop in it, phoned school and said any more incidents with students it wouldn't be them I'd go to but the press both were a few years ago now) so am very tempted to go up in the morning and tell the head or the secretary for her to pass message on what I think of the school.[color\]


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely comments. 

Weeza82 I had two cycles at London and have to say they are brilliant, I did egg share this time.  I did two cycles because dh got sick through first cycle so we got to egg collection and he was unable to go through his retrieval surgery.  

My first scan is at Craigavon hospital on the 20th April so very nervous because just think this surely is going to end because me and dh are so happy.  

I still think should be feeling something only symptom is sore boobs.

Gemma


----------



## Lesley08

Welcome Gemma and congrats, I have a friend going to the LWC so its great to hear positive news which I can pass onto her.

Cate on the HCG the clinic I was with insisted we have it so I had mine done at the Royal. My first result was very high and everyone including my Czech clinic thought I was having twins but as you know Im not!!! The main reason they wanted us to have it done was to see how strong the pg is as a higher number generally ( but not always) means a bettter chance of a successful pg i.e. less chance of a biochemical pg or early m/c. Having said that I have def heard of women with quite low levels of HCG who delivered perfectly healthy babies so dont let it fry your head too much!!

My feet have started swelling   had to buy some cheapy shoes to allow for this delightful new development!!

Lesley xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quick note for Cate -

The 12 week scan everyone gets and the nuchal scan are two different things.  The nuchal is something that, in NI anyway, is something you get done privately to test for certain conditions like Down Syndrome.  You're right in that its usually done between 11 and 13w 6d of pregnancy because by 14 weeks the babies body absorbs the fluid that is being measured at the back of the neck.  I've had nuchals done with both my pregnancies at 352 Lisburn Road, just because of my age, and you do get good scan photographs, but its in addition to the 12 week scan you'll get at your hospital.

Also, I know you're concerned about climbing ladders etc but I think your friend with HR experience is right in that it only legally becomes a problem for your employers much later in pregnancy.  Your GP might sign you off, or recommend that your work activities are limited, but in my experience its unlikely.  I know how you feel - our babies are all hard fought after and you just want to protect them - but once they're implanted they're resilient wee things!  I know I took a hard fall down the stairs before my 12 week scan and the clinic scanned me because I was so anxious but was told that it would take an awful lot more than that to do damage.  Just take it as easy as you can when you're not in work, get plenty of rest etc.  Let that husband of yours take the burden of the housework etc, especially if he's going to start teasing you over coffee and cheese etc.

Hope that helps, and hope the rest of you are well.

Cats x


----------



## bron11

congratulate Gemma and Cate on your pregnancies - have happy and healthy ones.

Shem you are due on my 40th birthday - hopefully you will not go over

Fonia - another week closer - best of luck too.

Hi to everyone else hope everyone looking after themselves and their bumps.

Bron xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate a one off hcg doesnt tell you anything exceept you are pregnant you need to have the test repeated to indicate if it is rising with mine 5 days after my bfp showed 500 then went up to  1300 4 days later which is very high though i didnt know it at the time and the rfc didnt mention multiple pregnancy and for some reason it didnt cross my mind.  What i will say is a got a positive home pregnancy test 7 days after transfer i know im naughty but there must have been high levels even at this time.  So if you are interested ask for 2 beta hcg tests.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Cats, didn't know the nuchal scan was in addition to the one everyone gets and if you have to pay for it, I'll not bother with it. It was someone else who works in the stockroom that told me ladders are ok during early pg. I'm going to have to go up the ladder into my attic anyway to get a couple bags of clothes down, will make sure DH is at the bottom of the ladder though so I can push bags to hole and then he can do the lifting bit. Have been doing a bit of research and Health and Safety website says I have to inform work I'm pg in writing and then they have to do risk assessment.


----------



## sunbeam

Cate the only sure way around the scan date is if you go private........then you will be assured of at least one scan a month!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Don't have enough money to go private unfortunately. If it's both Brooke and Rio that have implanted then I think I'll be scans about once a month anyway. If it's Brooke that's implanted then I'll have to accept only having the 7,12 and 20 week scans.


----------



## Fionab

Gemma, congratulations on your BFP.  Good luck for scan on 20th.

Cate, congratulations on your BFP.  I would avoid peanuts if DH has asthma, that is what I did just in case.  With salads they recommend you wash any pre washed lettuce.  I would also urge caution about telling people after the early scan with RFC, as we this showed twins but at our 12 week scan we found that one of the twins had stopped growing, but thankfully the other is doing well.

Cats, its hard to believe you are 25 weeks now.  Hope you get good pictures with the 3D scan, we tried twice and we saw great pictures on screen but not as good pictures.

Weeza, how are you doing?  Did you get your pram?

Bron, hope you enjoyed Barcelona.

Sunny, how are things going with you?

I'm doing well, having a mixture of excitement and worry as the date get closer.
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Fionaab: Good point there which I didn't think about. If 7 week scan shows twins, what I might do is tell parents and close friends that scan shows twins and just tell everyone else that pg has been confirmed.

Next question, I posted the form with result to RFC on Friday. How long is it likely to be before they send out date of first scan? When I spoke to nurse on Friday, I was told it'd be around the 23rd which is a Thursday which is the day I'm contracted to work who'll need as much notice as poss.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate if its twins i got scanned every fortnight then weekly after 28 weeks. Fiona im doing great not long till your little one pops in to say hi.  Im loving being a twin mum at the moment such hard work but its great to see their two very different personalities and now they are playing together and are great company for each other. Also finn likes to pull Abi hair but he has mastered her name he calls her Abigail granny must have taught him as we rarely call her Abigail.  His speech is very good and he is walkin around furniture but hasnt ventured to the real world.  Abi is a bit behind but catching up.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well.

Fiona, I can't believe you've so little time left!  How exciting!  Hope you've got your feet up and are getting plenty of rest while you can.  Hope, too, that you've got someone lined up to tell us your wonderful baby news?!

Cate, I know you said you can't afford to go privately for the whole pregnancy but you may want to consider booking a private scan only.  I had one booked with this pregnancy because obviously you don't normally get the early 7 week scan with a natural pregnancy but in the end had to cancel it as my son was in hospital.  I can't remember what it cost (at 352 Lisburn Road) but think it was around £150 or £160.  Just if you're determined to have more than your 7 week scan pics to show around!

Hello everyone else, especially the lovely KatieSue.  Hope you're keeping well and relaxing in work, after running round like a lunatic the past few days.

Chat soon.

Cats x


----------



## sunbeam

Cate thats a good idea for one scan at the Lisburn road............was just thinking once you are pregnant you are entitled to time off for antenatal appts and could be wrong but have a feeling you get paid too.............maybe worth lookin in to!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Even as a one off, private scan too expensive. Happy enough with ones at 7, 12 and 20 weeks. How much do the hospitals charge for scan pics?


----------



## Catspyjamas

Cate, scan pics at hospitals are usually free.  The only time we've ever 'paid' is at the 20 week scan, when you'll see a box asking for donations for scan pics with the money going to charities working to support premature babies.  Of course, this was at the Royal so I don't know if other hospitals do the same thing.  They only expect a few £££ so don't be worrying about that.

Cats


----------



## Cate1976

Saw gp today and she said congratulations 3 times, she knows we've had to have tx. Been referred to Altnagelvin for shared care which I assume means that pg will be shared between midwives and my gp although did think I'd be referred to mw team here in Omagh. Blood pressure is normal which is good cos I don't like having it done (105/60) and weight is within ok range as well. I did say that I'd like to see the maternity wards at the 3 hossys we're considering but gp said that I needed to name one today but can change mind later on. Went for Altnagelvin thinking that if it's Brooke and Rio that have implanted and they decide to come early, God willing not Altnagelvin has NICU, Erne doesn't. Did have a mad idea yesterday which DH said no way to which was that Easter Sunday would be a great day to announce pg to church family. Easter being about new life and new beginnings. The fact that people may well guess anyway due to me still  like a Cheshire cat is tough.

Sunny: Someone I know is 28/29 weeks pg with twins and she's under Altnagelvin but having scans in Strabane (lives in Omagh). She's been scanned every month up to now and since 28 weeks is getting scanned every 2 weeks.

Cats: Thanks for info about charge for scan pics, if where i have scans asks for donations, I'll probably do £2 per pic. Will probably ask for 2 pics, 1 for box of pg stuff and 1 which I'll scan into pc and then email to family. Also will take it to church to show everyone.

It still hasn't sunk in yet that I'm pg. Have found another cheese to add to the ones that are ok, Port Salut (one with orange rind), just been on the website to check and although it's semi soft is made with pasturised milk. My next door neighbour told me that her m/w said no cheese at all during pg, asked Dad about that one and he said problem is that m/w's won't have time to research every cheese, I told him that I would have thought that m/w's would know that hard cheese such as Cheddar is ok as are Cottage, Philladelphia type and Cottage cheeses or is advice different here than rest of UK? Think I put in previous post that I googled is Feta cheese ok during pg and got to a brilliant article on babycentre website which is better than the NHS one. I assume Marmite is ok as well, have an almost full jar of the champagne flavoured one, best before date end July this year. Finished jar of peanut butter yesterday and won't have anything else with peanuts in till I've asked m/w. I'm thinking about the recent research which has suggested that the rise in allergies is due to not being exposed to things at a young age. The food standards agency is doing their own research on this if not at the moment in the near future.

Have rung RFC and my scan was to be at 8am on 23rd, told them that I can't get there till 8.45ish due to bus from Omagh not getting to Belfast till 8.10 and bus to hospital doesn't get there till 8.45ish and it's been put on my notes. Means that I'll be able to get back to Omagh in time for work in the afternoon.


----------



## shem

Cate  I posted my form to RFC on a friday and got my app letter on the wednesday so hopefully you should get your's in the next day or so.Shem


----------



## Cate1976

Shem: Thanks for that, have just edited my post due to ringing RFC and asking when it is.


----------



## Gemma J10

Just wanted to pop in to see if anyone else after they got BFP became even more crazy than in the 2ww.  I just am so nervous and keep thinking something is going to go wrong.  Even scared to talk to family in fear that pregnancy does not progress will be even more upset, you think once you get positive result that your problems are over but i seem to worry more now than before.  Will I ever be able to relax?

Sorry to be down just cant seem shake these feelings

Gemma


----------



## Lesley08

Gemma,
Just wanted to pop on and reassure you that this is totallly normal. I was much worse waiting for my first scan than on the 2ww!! In fact I didnt really settle until 13 weeks and even now I still have moments of panic! The waiting for first scan thread in the bun in oven section might be worth a look at least there will be other equally stressed women on there! Good luck.

Hope everyone else is doing well, DH youngest daughter and I are off to Turkey for easter on friday so will catch up with everyone when I get back.

Cate I have been very lucky with scans - my antenatal appointments are always on a friday afternoon and I always get scanned because the clinic is so quiet!!! If you get to choose a clinic time try and go for a fri afternoon it might work for you too!!

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: Thanks for that, think that I'll be having scans in Strabane. Will try that one.

gemma: I'm finding the 3ww harder than the 2ww not cos of fear of something going wrong but cos I want to know if it's Brooke or Brooke and Rio (bump names) who have implanted.


----------



## tedette

hi there,

Just a quickie to welcome Cate and Gemma, congrats on your BFPs!

Try and enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible, I already miss being pregnant!

Cate try not to focus too much on whether you have twins or not.  At your stage I was pregnant with twins but by the time of the 7 week scan one had already stopped developing.  Try not to be disappointed if this happens.  I wouldn't change anything about my pregnancy or my wee man now. 

James is doing well but I have to say I am majorly jealous of you Annie,  I can't believe Oscar sleeps for 10 hours!  James was up every couple of hours last night    He can sleep through for 8 hours sometimes though to give Mummy a wee break, but those golden nights are few and far between!

Hope all the soon-to-be mums are doing well and not getting too nervous.  Don't worry your body takes over and eveything will be fine. 

love 

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Good to hear from you Tedette.

Cate on the money front - I got a fab pram on ebay - silver cross second hand but in great condition - for £90 I couldnt believe it as we had seen the same pram in samuel Johnstons the day before and it was £450, so there are bargains out there!

We are off to Turkey tomorrow so have a great Easter and talk to you all soon


Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Might get pram from Freecycle or look the papers when time comes. DH and I need a 3 wheeler that can go off road cos we don't have car and would want to do walks in country and out in the local woods.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all, 
Happy Easter and congratulations on your bumps and babies. Well I'm 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow and despite the heartbeat scan at 6 weeks and the nausea I still constantly worry is the baby's heart still beating and is the little one still growing. I hope to God he/she is. 
I think my worry is a result of previous m/c so I reckon the worry will just go on! I waken every morning and ask dh whether he thinks I'm still pregnant x


----------



## bron11

Babyrock, cong on pregnancy and sorry about last mc.  Your feelings are totally understandable.  I had similar thoughts and until the 8 week scan i kept doing home pregnancy tests just to reassure myself.  These thoughts don't go away all the way through preg.  How you feeling?  Any sickness, hows the sleeping?  Try not to stress to much fingers crossed that you have a healthy, troublefree pregnancy.

Fonia - any word of your little one arriving?  Hope your well and not to anxious.  Barcelona was wet but good., but on hindsight too much walking which was not helped with major pain sleeping and continuous cramps in legs, feet - at same time.  So painful to walk at times.  Concert fantastic.

Cat has it sunk in yet that you are pg.  Not long until your scan.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

As for me decided that I am finishing work on Friday coming, had enough of dizzy spells, etc esp when running groups.  We were at the ulster on Friday and junior is now breach postion, have to go back in two weeks to see if he has turned.  Despite constant pain under ribs, cramps etc, the doc did not seem bothered at all about these things.  To be honest fed up being pregnant now as i am so uncomfortable in everyway possible.  But on positive junior appears to be fine, although he still appears to have a bid head on the scan and still have stupid thoughts that he will look like his scan photo's and represent an allien.  Stupid I know.

Anyhow, hope everyone has good Easter, take care all Bron xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi 

Still cant believe that I am pregnant.  I am now 6 weeks and I have started having morn sickness but feeling rough all day but still have my appetite which is really strange.  I hope this is good sign as this is my first pregnancy keep thinking about losing pregnancy.  Hope scan on 20th will give me some reassurance.

Hope everyone is enjoying easter.


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesLesley hope your having a lovely relaxing time in turkeyTedette hope James settles into a good sleep pattern for you soonBabyrocks it's so hard not to worry just take it easy and think positive each week is another hurdleBron you've done really well working up to now. I totally sympathise with the pain I can hardly walk now Im so soreFiona are you still hanging in there?Gemma hope your scan goes wellWeeza how are you doing?As for me 3 weeks left Im fine apart from a few high blood pressure readings which they're keeping a close eye on. Bag is packed and Im ready to go, really hope I don't go too much over my time.Hope everyone else is keeping wellShem xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd post to let you know i got my BFP on 8th April - so just 5 weeks today - is it ok not to have any symptoms - just sore boobies - feel like I need to go and buy a load of pg tests just to keep checking.


----------



## shem

Hi SquirrelCongrats on your BFP. I only had sore boobs as well no sickness at all I was always looking for symptoms it makes you feel better somehow so don't worry if you don't have any not every one gets them. Try and relax and enjoy being pregnant.Shem xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone! 

Hope you all had a lovely Easter   

Tedette and Annie, hope your wee men got spoilt over Easter with loads of eggs! I bought my wee 5 week old nephew a Buttons egg just for the sake of it. His daddy looked at me and said in all seriousness "But he can't eat yet" I said "I know, it's at the parents discretion what happens the egg   " and he dived on the egg and devoured it     

Fiona you must be due this week! I was thinking about you over the weekend!!!! Hope it all goes ok, can't wait to hear your news!    

Shem, I can't believe you have only 3 weeks left as well! Hope the high BP comes to nothing  

Bron, I think you've done really well getting this far and still working. Hope the wee man turns for you soon    I am so glad you said that about being sick of being pregnant! On Friday night I could have cried with the thought of another 6 weeks! But I was over-tired, there was a knee/foot in my ribs, I was sick of the constant running to the loo for "psssss" (all 3 seconds!) and I just wanted it to be over. But now after a weekend of chilling and lying about I feel much better  

Lesley, when are you finishing work? 

Babyrocks, Squirrel, Cate and Gemma! Congrats again on your pregenancies   You will never stop worrying and thinking from one scan until the next and then as time goes on, if the baby has moved enough that  day and on and on the worries keep coming! But try and enjoy it all as best as you can   I kept doing tests until nearly 12 weeks for reassurance, that's not odd, it's just comforting   

Wooohoo! Only 12 working days left until I am outta here! Very happy about that


----------



## tedette

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely Easter and lots of chocolate!

Bron, was thinking about your baby's position.  Do you have a birthing ball/exercise ball?  Sitting on it is meant to help and it helped turn my wee man from transverse.  I know it may not make a difference but it is comfortable and you can use it for sit ups after birth...well that is the theory!  I still have to put that into practise yet!  You can get them at TK Maxx for around 8 pounds.

Hello to all the ladies with the recent BFPs!  Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I was only sick once (and didn't have a reduction in my appetite at all!), at 12 weeks but my GP told me that sore boobs is the most reliable symptom.  

Good luck!

Tedette


----------



## Babyrocks

Squirrell congrats on your pregnancy!!!I didn;t have any symptoms initially.Even now some days I feel very nauseous . other days not much at all so I know how you feel . If you don;t have symptoms you worry don;t you!!!

Hopefully as time goes on we will relax morexxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: 12 days before you finish work, wow. Hope the birth goes well and that you manage to get online after birth to let us know how it goes and name.

Shem: Hope your birth goes well. Impressed at you for managing to work this far.

News on me is I've had a couple bleeds, first very small one Friday evening and then I bigger one last night discovered at 11pm. Text my friend from church and he's said to stay horizontal as much as poss with feet raised for a couple days. Put 4 pillows under feet last night and am writing this laid on settee with feet on one of the arms. GRRRRR at weather being great for walking. Ringing RFC tomorrow to try and get scan brought forward, I know that h/b might not be detectable this early. I have found out from posts on here that IVF pg's are more prone to bleeding. As well as that Progynova tablets and Crinone gel can make cervix more soft and fragile, as well as causing too much womb lining or an extra lining which comes away in a bleed.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate i bleed 7 days after my bfp and they just did beta hcg a rfc no scan but guess what that bleed later on is common in twin pregnancy just the 2nd embie burrowing in thats what they told me anyway.  There should be a early pregnancy clinic in every hospital which if you are experiencing this they will scan you.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi cate . I'm sure Tyrone county would do beta hcg test for you to put your mind at rest


----------



## Cate1976

Rang RFC at 9am (nursing number) and they've said to go for a scan tomorrow. Will get first bus up so an early morning for us. Nurse did say that it might be a bit early to give definite diagnosis and I said that although the heartbeat/s might not be detectable, would the sac/s and fetal pole/s be there and she said that's what they'll be looking for. DH is stressing big time, I'm trusting God. The fact that there's been no more bleeding since Monday night is good. Nurse asked what the bleed was like and I said like AF and she asked if it was clotty which is wasn't, I'm thinking that's good? Want to go out tho but am waiting till after scan to be safe.


----------



## Gemma J10

Cate 

hope you are resting and does sound positive, seems alot of women have these early bleeds.  Did you have any cramps?

Good luck for tomorrow and I will be thinking of you and DH


----------



## Cate1976

No cramps but have found out that you can have early mc without any pain. I think that what's happened is that womb lining was too rich or possibly too much was produced due to the Progynova tablets/Crinone gel and the bleed was the excess. Am laying on settee with laptop on a lap tray that's got bean filled cushion attached to bottom. DH thinks having this on my tummy might not be ok, how else am I supposed to use laptop?


----------



## shem

Cate hope everything is well at the scan tomorrow just keep resting. Will be thinking of you.Shem xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi cate

just read your notes on this post - hope u r taking it easy and hope that all is ok  .  Good luck for tomorrow.

Thanks for all reassurance re: no symptoms - did another test yesterday still   so thats good -keep me sane for another while.

Gemma - you are about a week ahead of me - were are u getting your scan done - RFC or origins?


----------



## Cate1976

Church leader's wife has mesaaged me back on ******** saying that as long as I have any bleeding to move as little as possible. Have to be up at 5.30am to getg to RFC for 9am for scan. Will be online when I get home with results. Not expecting to see heartbeat as I'm sure implantation was on 26th March.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Cate my heart goes out to you - I really hope that all goes well. Many women do bleed in early preg & with 2 4A's you may well have twins there causing bleed
Good luck 2moro

I'm just on to tell all of you who remember me that I got a BFP tonight. We went to Origin. 
Thrilled to bits!

Hi to Missy, Tedette, Weeza & Sunny

LOve & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## weeza82

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shopping Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                   

Darned inadequate icons! I want one that screams with happiness        Fantastic news, absolutely bl00dy brilliant news hun!!! I am so delighted for you! YAYAYAYAY


----------



## tedette

Shoppingqueen!!!!

I am so pleased for you + DH!!!!!

        

You so deserve this BFP!

Take care of yourself and wee bump and get DH to spoil you both.



Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Sharon:  to you and DH on your .  ing that pg goes well.

News on me is scan went well. Got home about 2.15 (bus got in at just gone 1pm but had to pick up sick note and take it into work then get couple things in town before heading home). Also took pics of scan pics with my phone rather than scan them into DH's PC which is really slow. News is we have twins, double the blessing. Asked nurse what might have caused the bleed and she thought most likely it was Rio bedding in. Heartbeats were there as well, still have to go up next Thursday when things will be even clearer.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Well dont say i didnt tell you cate thats fantastic your symptoms were exactly the same as mine.  Fantastic i actually didnt go back to work until after my 12 week scan didnt want to risk it and gp gave me a sick line because of bleeding


----------



## Cate1976

Sick note is for 2 weeks starting from yesterday so covers today and next week, I'm only contracted for 4 hours a week. Have 30th April booked off for holiday (was thinking of gpoing to England that weekend to see family but decided to leave it till I'm 12/13 weeks to be safe), which puts me due back at woek on 7th May depending on how things go.


----------



## Squirrel24

Aw cate thats brilliant news - put ur feet up and rest now.     - two little angels


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls came across a site for baby stuff, BEANSPROG its much smaller than ebay, and its specifically for baby stuff, new or nearly new, you can bring and buy, and unlike ebay, there's no bidding, just pay the price it says plus P&P.
Now like myself, (if im lucky enough ) I would want everything new , but for the likes of my mums house I would get say a bouncer, to save me carting mine over, they have a lovely one on at the min for £10, the other thing they have is books and Cd's.

Just thought I'd share in this credit-crunch climate , worth a nosey if nothing else .


----------



## shem

HI girlscongrats to you Shoppingqueen! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy Cate glad everything was ok at scan congrats on your twins hope all goes wellHope everyone else is wellShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

My sister has given me a website as well called prelove.com, not been on it yet though but she says it has loads of baby stuff. It's like ebay but without the fees.

/links


----------



## Squirrel24

Just want ask any of you ladies if you had quite a bit of swelling after you got your BFP - i had abit of belly beforehand but nothing I couldn't hide - now I can't fit into hardly any of my jeans / trousers - I won't get to see anyone before my scan so am just wondering is this normal or am I just eating too much!!

I have to email Prof mcClure on sunday to arrange my scan so not sure how long thats going to be - am I worrying about nothing.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Yes I was same last time & growing even now!!!

Ur scan will be 3 wks exactly after ur OTD.  If its RFC they usually do them in the am.

So ur not alone in the jeans battle!

S
xxx


----------



## tedette

Well Ladies,

I think this board may have some magical powers...after lamenting that my wee baby was waking up a lot during the night  he has had a run of 6 hours, 7 and a half and the best of all...9 and a half hours without waking this week!!!!  

Of course, I didn't sleep through as I was lying beside him checking he was breathing    !

It is amazing how proud you feel when your baby sleeps through!  



Tedette


----------



## bron11

Squirrell24 / Shoppingqueen - congrad - enjoy.  Squirrell24 - yes i did after my preg, and I don't seem to have lost the bumb from early on.  Try not to worry to much.

Weeza - glad your feeling better - try and get as much rest for the remainder of your preg.

Tedette - thanks for that will try and get one this weekend.  Glad your baby is sleeping better, enjoy.

Cat fantastic news - relax and enjoy.

Any news from Fonia

Shem how u doing?

Hope everyone one is well.  Bron xx


----------



## Fionab

Just to let you all know that we have a beautiful baby girl.  She arrived early giving us both a bit of a surprise!!!  She is doing really well and has been putting on weight steadily and is settling well at night.
Labour was a lot easier than I expected.  The contractions started at about 10 minutes apart and she was born 5 hours later, so I can't complain.  

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

to you and DH. What have you named her?


----------



## shem

OH Fiona massive congrats to you and DH! You must be over the moon Can't wait to see a picture of your wee miracle. Take careShem xx


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly]Congratulations Fiona...........so delighted for you and DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Ladyhex

wishing you and DH all the best


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi 

Hope everyones keeping ok

Congrats to Fiona & DH on their new arrival - bet you can't stop looking at her.      

I'm going for my 1st scan on Monday 27th - even tho' I went to origins I was under Prof McCLure so he is taking me across to RFC - be strange being back there pregnant!!!! Still will look at all the pregnant smokers out the front with distaste - hoping the week flys in - seems like my life is going in slow motion these days.


----------



## Cate1976

Quick question for anyone who can remember: How long was it between being referred to mw and first meeting with mw? I saw gp on 8th April and she put wording for letter on a dictaphone so am assuming it wouldn't have been done and posted till the next day. I know Easter might have delayed things slightly but am thinking that if I don't hear soon, then it's going to be along time between scan this Thursday and the next one which I think will be the 12 week one. I don't mind waiting 5 weeks but with being pg with twins, I really don't want it to be any longer.


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations on your little girl Fiona, how early were you?

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Fiona & DH


----------



## shem

Cate I went to my gp after 7 week scan and my 1st booking app with midwife was for 10 weeks and got date for scan in post the next day but I imagine it depends on what hospital you are attending hope this helps.Shem xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

I saw gp at 7 weeks and had booking in appointment and scan at 13 weeks and then because i had twins i wasnt seen by a midwife i had consultant care only and was seen and scanned fortnightly after the 1 weeks


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi MUmmy Fiona

I know we've spoken but I just wanted to post my mega congrats on here to Noel & you!!!  Still can't believe how impatient the "wee woman" was!!!

Looking forward to seeing you all in a few weeks when the visitors have calmed down!

Give her a MASSIVE BEAR HUG from me & a big kiss!!!!!!

Thanks for all your ongoing support esp since June - it has meant so so much Fiona

Enjoy every magical second of motherhood...... & sleepless night - you so deserve it!

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls

Congratulations to Fiona and DH.

Well went for scan this morning and me and DH are having twins so very happy but scared.  I have been feeling really sick for about two weeks and have losing weight I just can not eat so GP gave me anti sickness tablets and may have to go into hospital if gets worse so hoping tablets work.  

Gemma


----------



## bron11

Fonia and Hubbie - congratulations on the your new arrival.  Enjoy every moment.

Gemma - been there, try and drink as much as possible even if it is ice cubes or ice lollies.  It may help.  Take it easy as you will feel totally drained.

Hi to everyone one else - hope you all enjoying the sun

Bron xx


----------



## Cate1976

Gemma: Try the travel sickness bands, they have been known to work in some cases of morning sickness. I'm 6+4 today and no sign of ms yet so hoping not to get it.


----------



## Babyrocks

Gemma, congratulations, and join the nausea and vomiting club!!!! Who ever invented the "phrase morning sickness" ?It's morning noon and night sickness. All a good sign as they say. If you're sick you know you're still pregnant. 

Cate you are so so lucky you don't have any sickness . Mine kicked in at exactly 6 weeks....
.......Off to throw up .............keep well all you pregant ladies.


----------



## Cate1976

I've been referred to Altnagelvin for shared care. If I'm not going to see the mw till 10 weeks, I'm thinking that there's no way my scan will be at 12/13 weeks. I really don't want to go too long after scan on Thursday. There's someone else who lives near me pg with twins due July and until 28 weeks she was scanned every 4 weeks and now she's past 28 weeks is getting scanned every 2 weeks but has to go to Strabane for ante natal appointments.


----------



## betty-77

Hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining in.  I know a lot of you from NI Girls but i havent posted on bumps thread before.  I'm 14 weeks pg with twins after 1st ivf attempt with origin.  i had my scan at royal today - what an adventure!!  we arrived early for our 10 am appt and didnt leave until after 1!!  i have to say i left feeling a bit confused about what to expect and what happens next.  Anyway that aside the scans were amazing.  i couldnt quite believe how much detail you could see on the screen.

the midwife mentioned a research programme for twin pregnancies , i think it means you would get scanned a lot more frequently so i left my details to find out more - does anyone know anything about this??

any advice from any twin mums or mums to be greatly appreciated!!!

Betty +2


----------



## SUNNY2007

Betty just ask and iwill help if i can my 2 were born marcch 08 so are 13 months now.


----------



## GemmaC

Just popping in to wish Fiona and DH a big Congrats! Enjoy every second of being a Mummy! Delighted to hear your good news.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just wanted to add my congratulations to Fiona and DH on the birth of their little baby girl!       

Wonderful news, I'm absolutely thrilled for you both!  Can't wait to hear details on names, weight etc when you get the time, and when you manage to tear yourself away from your wee darling!

Cats xx


----------



## weeza82

HUGEST CONGRATS to Fiona and DH!!!!  I am so delighted for you both                            

I had noticed that you hadn't posted last week and I thought something might have happened    Can't wait to hear all the details! 

Gemma, oooh congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi all

Betty - good to hear your scan went well - mines is this Monday 27th at RFC - bit apprehensive - no sickness - actually would probably like some to make me feel pregnant - feel like going out and buying another test!! 4th at this stage just to make sure they're still there.

To everyone else hope you's are all keeping well.


----------



## Cate1976

GRRRRR Had chips with curry sauce for lunch and felt slightly nauseus after but drank some water and been fine since. Love chips with curry sauce as well and the sauce wasn't really spicy either.


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - mega congratulations to you and dh on your wee girl!! Looking forward to hearing the gen..sounds as if you had an amazingly fast labour.  

And, Emer, how are you faring??

Laughed at your post, Tedette. We also went to check if Oscar was breathing when he did his first 8-hr stretch. He sometimes does 11-hr stretches now.  Am sure his weight percentile will have fallen though when we go for his 4-month checkup.

Have tried several times to post his photo on this - but even the .jpegs are always too big.  Anybody got any hints??

Ds's birthday this weekend marks a year to the day when I got my BFP.  I can't believe that a year later I have this wee adorable man here in my arms - it's unreal. I sometimes have a wee cry (with happiness) when I sort out the clean washing and put his baby clothes in one pile.


----------



## Squirrel24

It's great to hear all stories on everyones wee bubbas - can't wait to get to there, hoping mine are doing well - won't know until Monday.

Gemma - congrats on the twins - I'm sure ur over the moon and bricking it at the same time!!   

Cate - your making me hungry with ur talk of curry sauce & chips - going to get some toast & tea - stops the belly growling.  Or might go to 24 hr garage and get sausag bap.  Mmmmm!

Fiona & DH - hope ur enjoying every minute of being mum & dad.

No sickness for me yet - just a bit nauseous at night & hungry.

bron - how u feelin now - not long to go - have u the bag packed


----------



## Babyrocks

Girls enjoy the lack of sickness> I was so so sick all day yesterday from 4 in the morning until 8pm last night threw up a few times and was nauseaus the rest. It was such tough going as I had a really busy day at work meeting in belfast at 8am , meeting in ballymena at 12pm and then meeting in craigavon at 230pm. i find i feel sicker when I don;t get to rest. Am taking it really really easy today but still feel totally wretched. Anyway great to be pregnant and it's a good sign as they say


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesGemma congrats on your twins. I hope your sickness goes away soon or even eases a bit for youBron how are you feelin?Weeza have you finished work yet?Betty glad your scan went well it's amazing what you can see so early onSquirrel good luck for your scan on mondayBabyrocks you seem to be getting the sickness pretty bad too hope it gets better. I was really lucky I did'nt have anywell girls I have 2 weeks left to go and Im really bursting with excitement it's outweighing any fears so I suppose that's a good thing although I know when it all starts it'll be a different story or maybe I'll surprise myself. Me and DH are married 6 years on sunday and the fact that wer'e about to become parents makes it all the more special.Hi to everyone else,bumps and babies tooShem xx


----------



## bron11

Squirrel24 / Shem - yes packed bag last week.  Sickness feeling has increased so now taking my sickness tablets up to 3 times a day.  So exhausted and junior is lying in the most unusal position that he is hard work.  Not sure if he has turned, scan on Friday.  Hubbie said i have got massive over the last few days so very conscious of how I look and concerned the baby is going to be big.  Apart from that ready to give birth so I can at least sleep with out pain. 

Shem - keep those positive thoughts - time will fly by and soon you will have your little one in your arms.  Hope you are resting well at the moment.

To all those who have the sickness - not much advice, try and rest and drink as much as you can - easier said than done esp if you have work meetings, travell etc.  Hope it easies off a bit at least.

Betty - glad your scan went well., cong on pg.

Weeza - not long now for you also - are you ready - getting bigger?

Hi to everyone else - hope you all Well.


----------



## weeza82

Hi!!

Bron and Shem, I packed my bag too over the weekend   It took a while to build up the courage    I finish work next Friday and I can't wait especially if the good weather comes back   After being very neat all along I seem to have sprouted out the front this past week and now I seem to be waddling   . Babe is also lying with a knee sticking out the right hand side of my bump, making walking not very easy today! 

Shem happy anniversary if I'm not online again before the weekend!

Annie, wow, 11 hour stretches is fab! How amazing that you got your BFP a year ago! I remember it!!!! 

Tedette, James must be so big now! Bet the big baby next door still makes more noise than him! 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls 

Well got my appointment to see mw on Wednesday 29th April so excited.

Also tablets seem to be working today and not feeling as sick and can actually eat.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Cate1976

Could someone tell me what questions mw asks at booking in appointment and I know one of them is whether DH and I own our home and I have the answer to that one. Don't want to be caught off guard or get any nasty surprises.


----------



## SUNNY2007

i was never asked about if i owned my home just general medical questions if i had any prev miscarriage allergie and whenther my husband beat me up or not they ask alot about domestic violence but this is done in private your husband is not allowed into your booking appointment,


----------



## Cate1976

DH will want to be at all my appointments with me and definitely will want to be with me for scans. Will this be allowed?


----------



## SUNNY2007

can go for the scan but he is asked to wait outside while the midwife talks to you he is not allowed in for that has to wait outside but can go to all other things just that initial interview.


----------



## Cate1976

He's said that stuff with mw is between me and her but I know he'll want to be with me for scans. How come he's not allowed in on anything with mw? When mw is coming after the birth is he expected to leave the room as well?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Maybe i didnt make myself clear its only the 1st appointment with midwife he has to wait outside the room because they ask you questions like whether your partner has ever hit you etc so obviously they dont want your partner in that interview because some people may be being abused by their partner arent going to say so if he is sitting there but your dh can go to your other appointments etc just that interview were he will be asked to sit outside it really isnt a big deal. But to be honest you will probably only see the midwife once during ante natal because with twins you are looked after by consultant only they dont allow you to have shared care i was referred for it but they wanted a consultant to look after me which i was really happy about.  And because iwas coping so well with when i got home my midwife discharged me after 2 visits and handed me straight over to the health visitor they said they hadnt met anyone who was so well organised.  I think im just naturally likethat.  Midwife would be there at nine i would be up showered make up on babies bathed ironing etc all done.  Cant stand my housework being left undone


----------



## Cate1976

Think the way it works in Omagh is that you have mw appointments at health centre but go to Strabane for consultant and scans. If I'm on consultant led care, does that mean less choices when it comes to birth. If both babies or even the bottom one are/is head down, I'd like to try and give birth naturally.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi Cate1976 have you got your mw appointment yet?  

Are you still getting your scan I have decided to have another scan on Monday just to make sure second twin is growing as was 3 days behind other.  Clinic does not seem that concerned but I want another scan to set my mind at rest.

Gemma


----------



## Cate1976

Gp referred me for shared care 2 weeks ago yesterday. I said to gp that I want to go to Altnagelvin for the birth. Got talking to someone who had a baby last year and she said she didn't have first appointment with mw until 10 weeks and then the 12 week scan was at 16 weeks. Rio looks smaller than Brooke but RFC didn't say anything so assuming all is ok. When I have booking in with mw I'm going to say that it's a twin pg and when is my next scan likely to be. Not sure if that'll make any difference though, this is Western Trust we're talking about here. DH wants to be at the scans though and the consultant appointments.


----------



## bron11

Cat - DH can be at appointments that is not an issue.  You also have the right to choice where you want to give birth.  It is normal not to see MW until 10 weeks plus so your care to date seems to be on track.  Hope this helps, try and relax a bit you seem to be getting yourself stressed out.

Bron xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate if twin one is head down you have a trial of labour both my twins were breech then at 36 weeks twin one turned so i had 12 hour trial of labour only dilated 4cm then had section.  Everyone having twins has to have an epidural incase you need to go to theatre urgently


----------



## Cate1976

I wouldn't be bothered about not seeing mw until after 10 weeks if it wasn't a twins that I'm expecting. If the scan isn't till 16 weeks then that's 9 weeks between now and the scan, is that too long for twins?


----------



## SUNNY2007

i think it is i was scanned at 7 weeks rfc then 11.5weeks at booking in then fortnightly after that until 28 weeks then weekly.  I know in the ulster hospital you have your booking in and scan on the same appointment,


----------



## Cate1976

Don't think there's a scanner in Omagh Health Centre and I think that's where booking in will be. You only have scans in the county if you're going to the Erne for the birth. Have to go to Strabane for scans if you're giving birth in Altnagelvin. Have been told that consultant does appointments in Strabane as well. I just don't trust the health 'service' in Omagh (what's left of it).


----------



## Lesley08

Congratulations Fiona and DH     

Hope everyone is doing well

Lots of love 

Lesley xx


----------



## Quond

Hello, folks!

I am new on this thread, and was hoping for some advice!

I am almost 9 weeks pregnant, and have to choose between the Ulster and the Royal for scans and maternity etc...  We've decided on the Ulster as it's new, and it has a 'home from home' birth room, but as I am not basing it on anything else, I'd really appreciate any advice!

Also, my doc says I'll get next scan at about 12 to 13 weeks, but didn't mention a midwife appointment at 10 weeks.  Is that normal?

This is all very exciting / exhausting / confusing but mostly a miracle!!

Thanks!

Quond xx


----------



## Cate1976

Don't know if it's usual practice for first mw appointment to be at 10 weeks. I'm hoping that when I tell mw that I'm having twins, she can get me a scan at 12 weeks. The health service in Omagh isn't great now. I'm not even sure if the out of hours doctor can treat babies and young children going by what local press has said.


----------



## SUNNY2007

QUOND I HAD MY TWINS AND THE ULSTER AND I ALSO IM NURSE THERE.  YOU HAVE FIRST HOSPITAL APPOINTMENT ABOUT 12 WEEKS BUT AT THE ULSTER THIS IS ALSO YOUR MIDWIFE APPOINTMENT OR BOOKING IN APPOINTMENT. (sorry didnt realise caps on) So what happens is you go and you get taken in by the midwife who does your booking in then you get your bloods taken then you wait to see doctor and have scan done.  You need to allow about 2 hours for this appointment.  Im glad they do it this way you get the whole package.  I loved the ulster maternity it was so new and i had private en suite rooms ante natal you are in a bay of 4 people then post natal 99% of people get their own room.  So clean in comparrison to RVH were my sil had her baby. The midwifes in the labour ward were fantastic


----------



## Quond

Sunny, thank you so much for your reply!  That has helped put my mind at rest.

I have read about a few people who go private - do you think it's worth it, and is it very expensive? From the sounds of what you are saying about the Ulster, though, it is almost as good as private anyway!

And do you get the same midwife the whole way through, or is it a bit random?

My GP did also mention that the intensive care unit for babies is better at the Royal - while we obviously hope we will have no need for it, do you think this is the case (as you work there, you would be more familiar with it!)

Sorry for all the questions - I really appreciate your advice. 

Quond x


----------



## Cate1976

Am leaving the NI boards as I've been made to feel that I'm not welcome here anymore due to living in Western Area, having my tx already and getting BFP. I've always felt that the old waiting list system was unfair and that there should have been 1 list for NI from the start but feel that some of you are focussing on the fact that I'm in Western area, have had my tx and got BFP. If anyone wants to keep up to date with me then you'll find me in the Trimester boards. Thanks to everyone who's supported me since I joined FF back in November 2007.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Quond its very expensive private a couple of thousand i hear not sure about same midwife as i was consultant care but during labour i had 2 midwives all the way through who were fantastic.


----------



## bron11

Quond - Cong on your preg - I am booked in at the Ulster - chose it for facility of home from home facility.  What Sunny said about booking in at Ulster is correct.  For follow up app I had scan at 20 weeks and then 34 weeks - on these occasions I seen the con but not a midwife.  Other times I saw my own midwife in Larne and if there were any issues I could make additional appointments to see them.  To date they have not discussed birth plan with me at the Ulster, which I find strange - this might be due to fact we don't see midwife at these appointments.

You could also book with the Ulster and then if you wanted you have the right to change to an alternative hosp at a later date.

My friend is going private and so far she is not too impressed,  she has said that the only adv so far is that they scan at all appointments and guarantee that a doc will be there at the birth.  I think she uses the private service on the Lisburn Road.

Cat - sorry to hear your leaving all the best for your preg

Wheeza - have you had your scan - is baby in head down position and all ok?

Shem - how u doing - nearly there!!!!!!!

Hi to all other preg mums to be - hope your well and taking it easy.

I had my app on Fri at Ulster and junior still breach - they want to try and turn him next week (on my 40th birthday of all days) but I am not sure how I feel about this - handed a leaflet to explain procedure but that was about all that was said.  I have to say that I feel I now have no control or say in what is happening. and not given time to discuss or make decisions.  An half hour app turned into 4 hours as my blood pressure was sky hour and had to be monitored.  I was concerned i was developing preeclampisa esp as i have started being physically sick again and had other symptoms along with this.  6 hours sleep in the last two days - so fed up now, I wish they would just deliver junior now who weighs around 6lb 2.  Me moan over.

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls

Quond congratulation on pregnancy I am about week behind you.  I was going to go private but after seeing how much cost £1500 decided I could use that money else where and my SIL went private last year and all they did was scan every appointment.

Cate sorry that you are leaving.

Well went for another scan today and two beanies still present and second one has caught up so was relieved.  Also m/s has die down from taking tablets.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Gemma


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Bron, Lauren was breech too from about 30 weeks and they said to me at i think it was 36 weeks they would tried to turn her, but i was so afraid something would happen, the good thing they did give me time to think about my options and didn't pressure me into having it done if we decided otherwise.  I had the appointment made but could cancel if i decided didn't want to have it and then go straight for section if still breech.  In the end i decided to go for the ecv had all the checks done on the day, had the injection to relax my stomach muscles but she was too far down in my pelvis that it was impossible to turn her.  I know how scary the thought of it is and how precious our pregnancies are so i would do what you feel is right for you and do not feel pressured into anything.  

Hi to everyone else, weeza not long now?? This thread is so popular now it is amazing how far everyone has come especially since i joined this site, the number of pregnancies and births is so encouraging and infact you are not alone in this whole journey.  

Cate sorry to hear your leaving the thread, i'm from the western board too and you shouldn't feel the way you are feeling everyone is supportive, naturally tensions are high at times but i can't see anyone making you feel unwelcome. 

Missy xx


----------



## shem

Hi LadiesCate sorry you feel you have to leave the ni boards Im sure nothing was intentional good luck for the rest of your pregnancyLeslie how are you doing?Quond congrats on your pregnancyGemma glad all was well at your scanBron maybe junior will turn for you, at our antenatal classes they talked about turning the baby if it was breech and I asked did you have to have it done and they said no you should'nt have to do anything your not comfortable with. My blood pressure has been playing up also I have been getting it monitored twice a week and my feet and ankles are badly swollen I can no longer wear shoes. I have been referred to the consultant on account of my blood pressure have an app on friday so hopefully they won't let me go too much over my time. 8 days to go!!Hi everyone else hope you are all doing wellShem xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let yous know I went for my scan today - and I have buns in the oven - can't believe it - couldn't see much on the pictures but doc said was ok - talk to yous l8r phone going mad!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Congrats Squirrel Im sure you are delighted. 

Hi Shem all good my end feel great apart from heartburn - I think Im in danger of becoming addicted to gaviscon lol! I have to say this has been a pretty good pregnancy apart from a couple of very small bleeds ( just to give me a heartattack). I packed my bag earlier and discovered that I dont have half the stuff that I thought I had   so its off to the shops for me this weekend. It feels good to be over the 28 weeks though.

Bron I hope all goes well I dont think I would like the sound of having the baby turned and can imagine your reluctance - what a way to spend your fortieth  

Hope you are all well 

take care 

Lesley xx


----------



## Annie70

Sorry to hear, Bron, about junior being breech.  My first ds was breech and we tried a ecv at 37 wks which didn't work either (his heartbeat slowed down so much that they had to abandon it). I didn't get any muscle relaxant or anything and found it bl**dy sore having two people push my swollen stomach. But, apparently, ecv has a far higher success rate when you've already had a lo - probably because your muscles are slacker. Good luck with whatever you decide to do! Sounds like you just want your lo to be here.

Shem, I can't believe that you're due in 7 days! It seems like yesterday that you got your BFP (Weeza too - are you still so neat??) 

Squirrel - congrats on your BFP!!

Gemma - great that both your twins are thriving - what a relief for you! 

Cate - sorry that you feel you have to leave.  Good luck with your pregnancy! 

Frankly, I think it's great that you can get at least one free IVF try on the NHS, irregardless of the waiting list.  Here in Canada, in spite of there being a public health service like in NI, you have to pay for all your IVF tx & meds out of your own pocket.  We will get a small tax refund but it doesn't amount to much. There is a lot of lobbying going on to give one free try but it will take another couple of years.

Well, AF has just returned in force, in spite of me still bfing.  I definitely did not miss her!


----------



## Babyrocks

Annie, congratulations on the birth of Oscar!!! Hope motherhood is treating you wellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

All I ask is that everyone reads this post

I have been reading this thread the last few days and I have to say thanks to everyone who's said either on here or via pm that they don't want me to leave. I realise that I was out of order with what I said on the waiting list thread, in my 2nd post on it, I was trying to explain what I meant in the first. I realise that I should have just left it. I do feel that I need to make it absolutely clear that I've always felt that the seperate lists was unfair and I'm so pleased that there is now only one.

Weeza: I'm sorry you feel that I was putting words into your mouth, that was never my intention. I completely misunderstood what was said to me.

I'm sorry for everything I've ever said on here that's upset anyone. I'm also sorry that I live in Western Area and have already had my tx and got BFP when so many people have been waiting a lot longer for tx. I'm so glad that there's now one list for the whole of NI and that people who sign consent forms on the same day will get letters of offer at the same time. I'll admit that sometimes my views and opinions might not be what most people would consider normal but I'll at least try to explain the reasons for my views. That's all I've got to say at the moment apart from saying again how sorry I am for upsetting so many of you.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate i had no idea all this was going on so i was blind to it all i can  say was it was very noble of you to accept that the things you said may have annoyed people and it takes the bigger person to apologise and take responsibility for that


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

I was trying to post earlier and somehow deleted it! 

Congrats to fiona and dh !  I hope all is going well and you are enjoying parenthood.

Who is up for the high jump next?!  Think it might be  weeza's turn!  Good luck mrs!  Hope you are well!

Poor wee James is teething at the moment but he isn't too bad with only spells here and there.  Calpol is a godsend!

On that note I was thinking it might be a good idea for us mummies to make a list of the things they found most useful for their wee babas in the early days.

It might help the mums-to-be in their shopping. 

My top purchase was my baby bjorn carrier.

Great for James when he was colicky and also for shopping and dog walking!



Tedette


----------



## shoppingqueen

Will read all previous posts & update later but for now just wanted to say we're having twins!!!!  

Have been so so sick & last nite bled a little putting us into sheer panic after m/c last June.  BUT 2 strong heartbeats at 6w 2d!!!!  

Thrilled to bits.  Hope at last our heartache is over & this is a new chapter

S

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS Shopping Queen. Twins, wow that's the 3rd twin announcement in just over 2 weeeks. I really do hope that the rest of your pg goes well. I had a bleed at 5+4 (Easter Monday), scan was on the thursday and 2 heartbeats seen. I asked nurse what might have caused the bleed and she said probably Rio (twin 2) bedding in.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks Cate.  That was v noble of you to apologise - takes a lot to admit fault so publicly

Take care
S
xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Shopping queen - just read your brilliant news - join the club of us recent twin pg's - at least we will all be able to discuss things with each other - mines still hasn't sunk in - jst waiting now for midwife appointment.

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

and girls dont forget i can help if you need it


----------



## Cate1976

here goes, gp referred me to Altnagelvin for shared care on 8th april due to ppossibility of twin pg. Last week a friend told me that she had booking in with mw at 10 weeks but then didn't get scan till 16 weks. I thought ok, when I have booking in I'll tell mw that it's a twin IVF pg and ask when scan is likely to be. DH has been talking to someone today who said that they didn't have their booking in till 12 weeks. I know that with me being pg with twins that I'll be transferred to consultant led care. I am concerened though that if I don't have booking in till 12 weeks, scan isn't going to be until at least 2 if not more weeks after that. Last scan was at 7 weeks, is 7+ weeks too long to go without a scan? I'm wondering if I can trust the health 'service' in this area?

Got pram sorted, been offered a Maclaren twin Techno for £50 and said yes please thank you but then a friend who used to be a childminder said it wouldn't last from birth until Brooke and Rio no longer need buggy, so DH and I went into local pram shop and they had the single Baby Jogger City Mini and DH could push that no bother (only twin city mini in shop was in poriginal box ready to go to a customer but there is going to be one on display next week). We're going to get the City Mini to use from birth as it'll go off road, man who runs shop said that he knows someone who's had the buggy out in the Gortin Glens with no bother. Techno will be used when they're older.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Fantastic news Sharon, you must be over the moon...

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

All you twin mummies to be there is a twins tripkets and more discussion page one for mums to be which was a fantastic help to me i am now on the twin mums over 12 months page it is so helpful


----------



## GemmaC

Just popping on to say a BIG congrats to Sharon and DH. Awe hon, I am so happy for you both...TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You so deserve it. - PM for you. x


----------



## Babyrocks

Shopping queen! Great news on your twins. Congrats!!!!


----------



## holly01

shopping queen pm 4 ye


----------



## Lesley08

Shopping Queen many many congrats    

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Shopping Queen - cong - look after yourselves.

Any word from Shem?

Missy, Annie thanks for that info.

Weeza - how you doing?

Lesly - hope heartburn has eased for you.

Cat - hope all is well with you.

Hi to everyone else.  Bron xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks to each & everyone one of you who have took the time to reply or PM me.  I know so many of you are astruggling with your own tx etc & it means such a lot t receive such genuine congrats.

I truly hope that the story of our m m/c gives you all hope (esp those who have also been in that awful situation) that it can happen.

I'm mega sick & spending most of time in bathrom atm but will pop on now & again

All the very best of luck to all of you cycling & waitimg for test results/scans etc.  

I have an IVF natal hypnotherapy cd which I used the last twice & I found it great for 2ww - if any of you want I will post you a copy - just PM me.


Love & hugs

Sharon
xxx


----------



## betty-77

shopping queen and squirrel - congrats to you both on your TWIN pregnancies - such a blessing    how are you both feeling?  have you decided on which hospital to go with yet?

best of luck 

betty


----------



## betty-77

SUNNY - have a question for you if you don't mind!  I've been researching twin buggies online and have a few that interest me, but without seeing them its really hard to tell what they are like.  Did you find anywhere that had a decent selection in store that you could look at before buying.  anywhere in belfast area that i have been so far only stock maybe 1 or 2.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## SUNNY2007

betty the baby shop on the newtownards road beside connswater and samual johnston at the abbey centre I started off with the power jane twin 3 wheeler which i loved as it was dead easy to get them in and out of car also my two loved the seats and when i brought them home after being out and they had fallen asleep i just left them in the seats on the floor in the living room till they woke up.  But when they were too big for the seats and moved to the buggy i hated it their wee legs would dangle no foot rest on the twin one like the single one has and it was soo heavy so i sold it and bought a mamas and papas 360 turns on a dime and i love it but in saying that cosmetically i loved my jane but hated the buggy.  My 2 were big for twins and still are so the lighter the  better.


----------



## Annie70

Delighted to hear your news, Sharon, wonderful news for you and dh after your heartache,   your little ones stick and that you have a healthy, happy remaining 8 months!! 

And, Squirrel, glad you're still doing well - any word of your mw appt? 

How's it going, Bron?? Any news?

And, Weeza, pray tell me, do you still have a neat little bump?

If I'm home this August (and I think I want to go home as my mum is currently in Daisy Hill hospital having a mastectomy and I feel awful being here and not with her), we'll have to try and arrange a FF bump/babies meet-up.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Not been on for a wee while as not much change here.

Betty - still waiting for mw appointment but not expecting much for a few weeks yet by the sounds of it.

Annie - saying   for your mum I'm sure she knows you are thinking about her - hoping all goes well and she has a good recovery.

Everyone else is being quiet so i assume no change for anyone??

xx Pip


----------



## weeza82

just long a really long post but the jist of which was:

SQ, so delighted to read your twnny news, take care of yourself and I am just soo happy for you both   

Annie, sorry to hear about your mum, I hope she is ok. (My bump is still very neat, I was the smallest one on the hospital tour last night by several inches! Thanks for asking   )

Bron, how are you holding up this last few weeks? Any more word on the babe being breech?

No crack with me, I'm finished work and in the land of no t'internet access. My attempts at getting braodband are proving futile, even mobile wireless seems to be outwitting me at the moment and my only option left is dial-up. Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shem

Afternoon LadiesShopping Queen massive congrats on your twins I wish you all the very bestSquirrel congrats to you also on your twins!Annie I hope your mum is ok and recovers wellWeeza bet your glad to be finished work your bump still has a wee bit of growing to do maybe you'll get a growth spurt near the endBron Happy 40th Birthday!! Is your LO still in breech position?Well today's the day and Im still here knew I would be, on the plus side I have an app on friday with consultant and he's going to book me in for induction next week. He's not letting me go the full 12 days over on account of my blood pressure which Im glad for but would still prefer to go myself but at least I'll have my wee baba soonHope everyone else is wellShem xx


----------



## bron11

Shem - you little one being stubborn too!  Maybe you will not need to be induced - try spicy food, and a good comedy film.  Hope all goes well.

Thanks for birthday wishes.  Had app with hosp today, baby monitored and scanned, still in breach and no sign of him moving.  In agreement with consultant procedure to turn baby did not take place as I was already to sore.  We have been booked in for c-section next Wed/Thur.  Still getting my head around this as plans for a waterbirth now all gone.  Weird 40th - one i will not forget.  

Thanks everyone for best wishes and advice on this matter.

Weeza - hope you are also taking it easy.

 to everyone.

Take care bron xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Shem & Weeza all the very best of luck with your forthcoming arrivals!  Can't wait hear ur news!!!!

Happy birthday Bron.

Had our 7 wk scan today & Mickey & Minnie are well - so relieved!!!!  Got a wee pic of them.

Sorry no more chat - exhausted & mega sick so not up to being on pc much

Love Sharon
xxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Sorry - good luck Bron - hope LO turns for you

Take care

SQ
xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Well ladies, I had my "12 week scan" today (even though I'm 11wks 4 day). All went well. The baby was moving plenty and we saw all the organs, fingers, toes, eyes, nose and chin. .........Aaah cute. 
So we've made it official and told friends and family now. Also some nice family news. My little sister had a wee baby girl Elena 7lbs 4oz yesterday. Looking forward to seeing them both. First granddaughter.


----------



## weeza82

Haha!! I got the broadband to work! No more exile in the land of no t'internet!!

Bron happy birthday! Eeeek, this time next week then your babe will be in your arms, amazing!

SQ, glad to hear the scan went really well  

Shem, gosh it's so close, all the best hun!

Babyrocks, great news on your scan hun!


----------



## Cate1976

Shopping Queen: Fantastic news, hope the rest of your pg goes well.

Babyrocks: Glad your scan went well.

Bron: Sorry to hear that your birth plans have had to be changed.

Weeza: Glad you've got broadband working, there's not many areas that don't have it unless you're right out in the sticks.

News on me is that midwife appointment hasn't come. Am going to go down to health centre on monday morning when they have the sessions on and ask them if they can find out where in the system I am. I'm beginning to think that BIL's suggestion might be worth looking into.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls

Not been on for a while as not much news from me - 

Bron - happy belated birthday - and loads of luck for Wed/Thursday - I'm sure you are all booked in now so keeping fingers crossed all goes well. XX

Babyrocks - can't believe you've had your scan already only seems like yesterday when you found out - what was it like - bet it's nice having a good pic of bubba.

Sharon - good to hear your scan went well - it seems like ages since mine but its only been 2 weeks.

Cate - any word on your mw appointment yet  - I'm a week behind you so am hoping once you get word I'll not be far behind.  Did you go down to health centre this morning?

Shem - hope you're ok - might have your little one by now - so thinking of you all.

betty - did you find a good pram yet ? If youve any ideas let me know how you get on.

xx Pip


----------



## betty-77

hey squirrel,

we are really keen on the nipper 360 double - seen it in the baby shop on n'ards road and really liked it.  don't think its gonna go into boot of car though so have to try it out.  fingers crossed though i really liked it and have read loads of good reviews  about it.

how are you keeping?

Betty xx


----------



## Squirrel24

I'm ok - so far so good - not much sickness just kinda nausea which goes away when I eat something but havn't been sick really - mega tired - went shopping on saturday with my sisters and then went out for a meal for my wedding anniversary last night - absolutely knackered today going into work.  And have still got the rest of the week to go.  Waiting of mw appt so hanging in till then - as long as i get to my 12 wks I think I can relax a wee bit - time slow as hell!!!


----------



## skywalker

hello,

for those who remember me - our journey through IF has taken a wonderful twist.  After being told by the RFC that we would NEVER have our own children.  

our beautiful baby girl was born in april 09!!

thankyou for all the support that i got last year when my world had fallen apart.

hello to cats, ava, fionab, starsky and the old gang.

skywalker


----------



## SUNNY2007

SKY great to hear from the old gang that is such lovely news whats your little ones name hope she and the new mummy and daddy are keeping well


----------



## Babyrocks

Sky,what fantastic news congratulations xxx


----------



## Cate1976

skywalker: Fantastic news, congratulations. 

Squirrel, I went down to the health centre yesterday and ended up having to go to the porta cabin in the car park. Mw I spoke to was lovely, took my details and came back to waiting room with my details in her hand, took my mobile number cos the 2 mw's that do booking ins were out. Got a phone call 20 past 5 and booking in is on Thursday morning. They don't normally do booking in till 10 weeks. No idea how long I'll have to wait for 12 week scan.

Here's a question for you, if both twins are head down and both they and me are ok, would I be able to use birthing pool for some of the labour even if it's only for the early stages? Since reading about them, I've thought that it'd be great to give birth in water. I know that if either Brooke or Rio is breech then It'll be a no no and if I do use pool in labour, first sign of anyhting amiss and I'll have to get out. Guessing that it might depend on consultant's view as well. Going to Altnagelvin in case that makes any difference.


----------



## Squirrel24

Cate - believe it or not the girl at work told me to ring mw to see if they had at least got my referral from GP - turns out yet again my GP has not even sent anything to them - this is not the 1st time something like this has happened.

They rang me back and I actually got appointment for tomorrow morning 9.30 - did you tell them you were 10 wks.

The idea of a birthing pool does not appeal to me whatsoever - have a phobia off water - been about 20yrs since I was in the pool and def not likely to get me in it when the size of a mountain!!!!Lol  But I suppose it diff 4 everyone.


----------



## Cate1976

I couldn't do tomorrow morning as going to Belfast for the day. Told mw I spoke to that I'm 10 weeks on Thursday. When mw phoned I said that I've heard they monitor twins more closely. Will post as much as I can on here afterwards. Who is your gp?


----------



## tedette

Hi Cate,

I also wanted a water birth but despite my baby's position being fine and myself being healthy, the doctors wanted his little HB monitored so I wasn't allowed    My SIL had her baby in Altnagelvin and was offered a water birth but didn't want it.  You may find that there isn't a pool available just when you go in to labour or you may need constant monitoring and then it isn't a possibility.  You don't have to specify that you want a water birth until you are actually in labour anyway so no need to worry about it yet!

If I am lucky enough to ever become pregnant again   I will plan to use a brithing pool but be aware that it may not work out.

Skywalker....       

I am SOOOOO delighted for you!  A natural BFP is even more precious after all you've been through and I'm so glad things worked out for you in the end.  

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for that Tedette, I know that if I or twins need constant monitoring that birth pool won't be an option. If you're on constant monitoring does that mean you have to be on your back or can they do it such that you can move around on the bed to position thst most comfy for you? Was just wondering if twins would automatically mean pool wouldn't be allowed even for early stages, if both babies are ok, I'd still like to give birth in the water.


----------



## SUNNY2007

In the ulster hospital pregnant mums with twins not allowed in the home from hospital or birthing pool as every pregnant women with twins must have epidural its policy because after 1st twin born you have i think its 30mins to deliver the next (not sure exact time) so incase they need to rush you in for last min section to get twin 2 out you have to be ready quickly hence the epidural is already working.  But it might be different in other bigger hospitals.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for that Sunny, will ask consultant what policy is at Altnagelvin. if they have the 30 minutes policy, I'll ask if I can use pool up to time of epidural. Is that realistic? One thing I do know is that if I have to have constant monitoring, I'll ask if it can be done such that I can still move around on the bed if laying on my back isn't comfy for me.


----------



## molly777

cate, sorry i though it was a scan you were going for read your post wrong, best of look thurs with MW

Hugs M777


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls 

Skywalker congrats 

I have got my date for 12 week scan 2 June I will be 13weeks so thought that is not that bad as was expecting to be when I was 16weeks.  Really looking forward to this.  

Cate hope you got mw appointment sorted and my mw told me at booking in appointment that I had limited options with birth plans as this is twin pregnancy however I could not take in what she saying as all seem so unreal to me, just getting used to having positive result now talking about birth, I was really overwhelmed

Hope everyone is keeping well

Gemma


----------



## tedette

Hi Cate,

I was able to move around although I had to be detached from the wires to go to the loo.  I was sitting up in a rocking chair for a lot of the labour so you don't have to lie flat.

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks tedette, sure I read somewhere that constant monitoring can mean you have to be on your back due to length of wires being too short to allow you to move round. Still going to ask about birthing pool for use until I need epidural if Altnagelvin have twins=epidural policy. I know that both me and babies would have to be healthy and twin 1 head down. I go by 'if you don't ask, you don't get'. Just out of interest, how long does an epidural take before it starts to work? also, if you've had epidural, do you have to give birth laying on your back or can you use other positions? I know it's a long way off but want to have as much info as possible before I have first consultant appointment. Theory being that giving early indications of what I'd like will give consultant time to consider my wishes and if needs be we can discuss things and hopefully come to compromise on at least some of the things I'd like if twins and me are well enough.


----------



## shem

Hi allWell I have a beautiful little baby girl! She was born last friday weighing 7lb 12oz her name is Megan.I had a show on thursday then on friday morning I went to hospital at 9.00 and she was born at 12.17 I cannot believe how quick it all was anyway she is keeping us on our toes we can't believe she is ours.chat soonShem xx


----------



## Babyrocks

fantastic news Shem!!!!!!!! congratulations to you and your husband. Lovely name. Enjoy!!!!
best wishes
xx


----------



## weeza82

Congrats Shem, how wonderful to hear your news, hope your beautiful girl is doing well


----------



## Ladyhex

congrats shem


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS Shem, love Megan's name. Quick labour as well, wow.

My booking in went really well, mw said no soft cheese and go by NHS website but that hard and processed is ok. She's not heard of the no pineapple either. She got the doppler out but said at 10 weeks, we might not hear h/b. Well we heard one and it sounds like a train, can't remember if that indicates girl or boy, know I've read online that the sound as well as speed can give clue as to sex of baby. She didn't ask about domestic violence or whether we own our home and DH being there wasn't a problem. My 12 week scan will be at 12-14 weeks in Strabane which I'm happy with. Will probably have 4/5 appointments with consultant during pg. Next appointment with mw in Omagh is at 25 weeks. Got my Bounty pack as well and loads of other stuff including folder about money and benefits and a book about pg, birth and newborn. DH has took the Bounty pack and folder about money with him to read but I've got the pg book to read between finishing work and going to college. Asked my friend last night whether sore back is due to how I lay last Thursday night or being pg and she thinks it could be combo of both.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Congratulations Shem on the arrival of your darling daughter!!!  That's the way to do it- just over 3 hours!!!  So pleased that all went well.  Megan is a gorgeous name!  

Mega congrats Skywalker on your daughter!  - I remember you from when I initially joined.  A natural BFP is so so precious!  Your story after what the RFC said gives such HOPE to so many

Cate - glad u saw m/w & all well

Weeza - how u doing?  Not long now!

SQ
xx


----------



## Sue30

Just wanted to say BIG CONRGATS to Shem on the birth of your beautiful baby girl - love the name Megan - it such a pretty name!

You were one of the first people to talk to me when I first came on the site nearly a year ago and you were just starting treatment so its great to hear your fantastic news today!


----------



## SUNNY2007

welcome to the world baby Megan hope all your dreams come true just as you have made your mummys and daddys dreams come true take care little one


----------



## Lesley08

Major congrats Shem     

thats a great weight and sounds like you had a good labour too.

Wont be long for you now Weeza   

Lesley xx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Shem, on Megan enjoy her!!

Hi to everyone else

Missy


----------



## Annie70

Way to go, Shem!!   What a fast, first labour! Delighted for you and dh - hope all is going well with you and wee Megan!

How are you feeling, Bron?


----------



## yellazippy

Shem & DH many many congrats on the birth of baby Megan


----------



## bron11

Congratulations Shem, on Megan - how things going?  Enjoy those precious moments.     

Wheeza - you will be next -got everything ready?  Hope you taking it easy.

Cat glad you met ypur midwife and have scan date sorted, not long now.

Hi to everyone else i have missed.

On behave of Jake William Eric, husband and myself thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes. for his arrival.  Jake arrived on Wed by c-section at 9.52am, feet first, 8lb 4.  He is beautiful and we love him to bits.  Came home on Frid although should have stayed, got infection in wound on second day so on antibiotics.  He is also on med for precautions re concern over one larger kidney which was picked up at scan.  Due for scan some point this week.

For the first 3 days Jake wanted fed 24-7 but I could not satisfy his thirst so ended up having to give him two formula bottles just so that I could get a few hours sleep.

Since being home he does not appear to want to fed for long on the breast keeps falling asleep despite doing everything to stimulate him.  He had lost more than 10% of his body weight before leaving hosiptal and has not put anymore on since.

From my perspective I feel like crap and the worst mum in the world as he is not getting from me what he needs.  My DH has been so critical that it is the way I feed him or I just cant produce the milk which is the problem.  He also resents the fact that i spend so much time trying to get him to fed, despite asking him to do all the other jobs, nappies, baths, dressing etc.  

I will put on him formula if need be but I am trying to keep breast and express feeding as well - this is Jake mum time which i don't want to give up.

I am still so sore I don't know how anyone can choice a c-section if not required.  I feel as if my body does not know i had a baby as my loss has nearly stopped too.  Midwife is supportive but no answers to try and improve feeding situaiton at all.

Another me moan which is not what i want or had expected to do -sorry.

I have tried to upload photo's but it won't appear to let me - has anyone else had any problems upload or changing their profiles?

Bron xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Huge congratulations to shen & bron for their beautiful babies - both great names. Enjoy your time now and cherish every moment.

bron - sorry to read ur having such hard time with breast feeding - it not easy from what I hear from my sisters - don't be too hard on urself at least ur trying and there are plenty of bottle fed babies out there doing pretty fine.

News from me is - went for booking in appt last wednesday with mw but just did paperwork & bloods - too early for hb as only 9+3 - however on Friday last had some cramps and then a few occassions of (TIM) brown staining that day - came home from work and went to bed thinking if I rest and theres no more then I'll be ok - my sister then told me to ring mw today and explain what happened and she booked early scan at Altnagelvin just to be sure but only could see SHO in Gynae - he did scan and then wanted to get someone more senior to look at it !!!!! -* OMG he thinks he saw three sacs and 3 babies!!! *Not twins - so now I have to wait and go back friday morning to early preg clinic and get scanned again. Only getting my head round two - now I have weak legs!!!!!!


----------



## Babyrocks

Bron, what fantastic news. Congratulations!!!
U really like your honesty when it comes to the roller coaster that is becoming a mum. If it's any reassurance, my sister just had a baby 10 days ago and going through the exact same trauma with feeding. Her wee girl Elena wasn't getting enough through the breast and eventually she moved to bottle and the little'un is happy as Larry. Don't beat yourself up. Apparently we have no control over how quickly the milk comes in and how much of it comes. You're doing a fab job i'm sure hons and you've been through a lot with the c section. 
OMG, squirrel, how could that happen, 2 sacs and 3 babies would be conceivable but how could you have 3 sacs and 3 babies? How many embies did you have  put back?


----------



## betty-77

oh my squirrel    3?/  how can there be 3    Was the doc sure or is that why you've gotta go back again on Fri?  i'm sure your in a little shock at that news!  Well if you've been blessed with 3 then that's whats right for you.  hope you and babies are keeping well, look after yourself.

Bron congratulations!!  i'm sure your doing a fab job!  nature will tell you whats right for YOUR baby and don't be hard on yourself if it turns out not to be how you planned things.  so long as baby and mum are well thats whats most important.


----------



## Lesley08

Sorry I missed your news Bron - lovely name and many many congrats. Dont beat yourself up on the feeding issue it can be very difficult and its really not worth stressing about. I BF all my other kids and although I intend to do so for a short while this time I really think either way is just fine. There is a lot to be said for formula feeding in terms of stricter routines etc... Its also usually harder to establish BF after a c section. Take care and I agree 100% with your mum and baby time it goes so quickly.

Hope everyone else is fine Im really starting to feel tired again and have such a busy month ahead in work   I have started swelling ( the joys) and having a lot of pressure pains. Bought pj's for the hospital and some nursing bra's so will get my case packed soon  

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,hope you dont mind me popping in to say hello  
Shem just had to come on and say   to you and DH on the birth of your wee daughter Megan    

Squirrel OMG triplets .....what do you think of that

Girls i   that i will be joining you all sometime soon on this thread     Hope you are all well (and the babas)

Emma xx


----------



## emak

Bron      delighted for you and DH


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls I have no idea whats going on - I only had two embies put back in - so I don't know what way the egg can split ie whether they share the one sac or not  - I think I have read somewhere that they each can develop their own placenta so am not sure about this at all - just trying not to think about it until I get more expert opinion on Friday.


----------



## Cate1976

Bron: Congrats to you, sorry you're finding breastfeeding difficult. Hope you manage to get it sorted soon. 

Squirrel: Hope your scan on friday goes well. Triplets, wow. I would have thought that if one egg split, you'd have 2 babies in 1 sac and 1 in the other sac?

I'm waiting for my scan date to come. Going to England next weekend to see my parents. Decided to fly over, 4 days at my parents better than 3 and flight is only just over an hour. I'll be 12 weeks then and almost 13 weeks when we come back.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just wanted to add my *CONGRATUATIONS* to Shem and DH on the birth of baby Megan  and to Bron and DH on the birth of baby Jake . Wishing you both a lifetime of happiness with your precious bundles.

*Skywalker*, sent you a PM, not sure if you got it? If not, mega CONGRATULATIONS - I was absolutely thrilled to hear your wonderful news.

Hello to my good friend *KatieSue*, not long to go now hun xxxx

I'm doing mostly OK, have terrible back pain and heartburn and was told on Monday that I'm having another big baby (gulp). Have to go see my consultant when I'm 35 weeks to discuss my options, which will probably involve me crying, DH looking embarrassed and the consultant refusing to take my feelings into consideration if last time is anything to go by. Brilliant.

 Cats x


----------



## Fionab

Shem, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl.

Bron, congratulations to you.  I hope the feeding is going better now.  It is really hard but you can always go back to all breast feeding in a week or so as you might find he latches on around his due date.

Skywalker, congratulations to you, a natural pregnancy is wonderful especially as you had such a hard time during your cycles.

Squirrel, congratulations on your triplets, hope scan goes well on Friday.

Hi to everyone else.

It has been so hectic since baby arrived and I haven't got posting so only just catching up with all you posts now.  She is doing really well but it is such a change to get used to, but definitely well worth it!!
Fiona


----------



## Lesley08

Lovely to hear from you Fiona, glad all is going well. 

Bron hope you are feeling better  

Weeza if you are looking in good luck you must be nearly due now  

Squirrel what a shock   thats a def ready made family hope you are keeping well.

Im getting uncomfortably big now and really am beginning to understand why people thought I was mad working up until the 6 July!! I wish I could come off work early but we really cant afford it but Im getting in from work every night with delightfully swollen feet and legs   Cats how are you doing hun you are due very close to me!!

Apart from that ( moan moan moan) I still feel very lucky to even be pg not to mention I think mostly the pg has gone very very well!I think I must be an oddball as I cant wait to go into labour ( obviously not for at least another 7 weeks!) just tofind out what Im having and for the sheer curiosity of whats going to happen - hope I dont live to regret that one!

Much love to everyone

Lesley xx


----------



## Annie70

Bron - I think that you need a big hug!    I've been there too. I've had 2 C-sections with two relatively big babies (9lb+).  Each time, my milk has come in late (day 5) so I have to supplement before leaving hospital as babe looses too much body weight (12-15%) just on my colostrum. Then after, when I revert to bf exclusively, neither of my two managed to gain 1oz of weight (no, not even 1oz) in the first month with my milk alone.  And, I have really tried hard both times, even reverting to bf every hour for a week (still did not put on weight). Then, I resort to mixed feeds for the sake of my sanity and my lo's health.  But, I know quite a few women who have had no problems bfing after a C-section so it's obviously individual.  So, I definitely 'get' you as I've beat myself up about it too as here, in Canada, everyone bfs.  I'm the only mother at my mother/baby pilates classes who produces an occasional bottle and it makes me feel sh*t, like I don't care enough about him. One mother is bfing twins (also relatively common). 

One thing for sure, you are not a bad mother! You have tried and even if you just bf a little, it all goes a long way! I don't think that your dh is being very supportive about it - it's not something that you choose! That's my two cents, pet, voila!! 

Congrats to Squirrel on your scan - wow!I can't get my head round the idea of having triplets and the organisation it would require. 

Lesley - put your feet up and let dh spoil you! 

Lovely to hear from you, Fiona - sounds like all is going well..


----------



## kerrys

Hi girls, 

I haven't posted anything in soooo long but I have been on reading what everyone else has been up to.  Found it hard to post anything during IVF as i was all just to emotional and when it was BFP I found it hard to just relax into it in case something went wrong.

I think it was a brilliant idea to start this section.

DS is almost 11mths and I never thought it was possible to love him this much.  Being a mum is everything i hoped it would be and much more.

Hope everyone is well and I won't be such a stranger in future.

K


----------



## betty-77

Squirrel, were you back for another scan today??  how did you get on?  Hope all is well


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone 

No triplets - thank god - twins however are doing well both measured at in and around correct time 10+4 - if it had of been triplets well that would have been good too - but it's much safer with twins and I never thought I would say I would be ok with twins but since I thought there might have been 3 then 2 seems a relief.  Means less money & health worries.

I was going to go to Strabane for scans but they prefer now to get them done at Altnagelvin - so if you reading this Cate they will probably tell you to change direct to Altnagelvin too.

I will get my next scan on 22nd June and will get good pics then.  Twins are in two sac with two placentas so its the safer kind of twins but won't know until later if the two eggs took or if one egg split.

But much happier now and can relax a wee bit - got banging headache all yesterday evening and all last nite - still have it hope it goes soon.

Hope all new mums are doing well - bron how are you doing with bf - whatever you do it will be right choice for you and baby.

Shem - hope you are settling into motherhood well.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Glad to hear you're having twins. Thanks for warning about scans being done in Altnagelvin now.

News on me is that my ante natal appointment has arrived, it's on 15th June in Strabane health centre, if they suggest scans being done in Altnagelvin, I'll ask if they can be done in Strabane due to DH and I having to use public transport.


----------



## bron11

Evening ladies
Cate - glad you got scan date.

Squirrel hope you have got over the shock and glad things are well with you twins 

Annie70 Thanks for your post really helpful and provided some reassurance.

Lesley hope you are taking it easy, as much as possible.

Fonia - glad things going well with the little one, enjoy.

Shem how you doing?

Wheeza any developments?

Cat - thats hope the consultant listens to your views this time round.  Fingers crossed.

While Jake asleep, taking 5 min to catch up and post. 


Can i say a massive thanks to all who have given advice, support and personal messages, this has given me a boost and I really appreciate it.  I am continuing to breast fed but spend a lot of time hooked to an express bump.  DH still can be an insensitive pig as when he told me I was doing his head in last week because I asked him to fed Jake with a cup not a teat.  It took him a text to apologise.  Any how, Jake has had his second home coming as i was admitted by to hospital on Wed with potential clot in leg.  Test showed this not the case but foot is still like an elephants.  

On the positive side it was good they admitted me because Jake had not put on any weight - had gone down to around 7lb 1 which was a major concern.  We got home yesterday and he has put on 80gms, so hopefully things improving there.
He had his scan of his kidney that day and one is still larger than the other but they will not say until this is repeated at 6 weeks if there is an issue.  So he has to still take his med until then.

Jake, my snugglebug, can be a very lazy baby and refuses to suck properly, tries to use mummy as a dummy.  He then does not sleep well and then looks fed all the time.  Trying to make him sleep at least 2 hours in between feeds so he feeds of me right.  

The midwifes in hospital were fantastic as they went out of their way to work with me and Jake and took him day and night for a few hours so i could rest.  It was the first time since he was born that I managed to have 2 hours sleep during the day.  They also worked with my breastfeeding and by expressing it showed there was milk there Jake just needs to play his part also.  They also emotionally supported me and put up with my emotions which was a boost for me. Told Michael that baby need to be kept warm, as he has habit of turning heat off because he is to hot and that I also need rest, which i am not getting at home - he is though loads of it!!!!!!!

My DH did really annoy me because we had agreed not to use a teat when feeding him expressed milk as this confused him and made him more lazy.  When i left to get a scan he had ignored midwife and my views and fed him with a teat - easier for him.  He now has finally agreed to use a syringe  but he needs to develop some patience.  I have to say he can be harder work than Jake and at times it was a lot easier being a single parent of my last two than having a nonsupporting husband.

So we got home on Friday again, and now I have a kidney infection so on antibiotics again - hopefully this will be the last of infections, etc.  Waiting for midwife to arrive and then grandkids, who have not met him yet.

Hope everyone else is well, Jake woke up crying so have to go Take care Bron xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Squirrell, relieved for you hons. Keep well. Glad the twinnies are doing well


----------



## Squirrel24

Oh Bron - men are just a different kind of breed aren't they - us women will never have an easy life.

Hopefully u and Jake are on the road to recovery and now he's started putting on a bit of weight he'll be getting stronger every day - he's an absolutely beautiful baby.

Babyrocks - how are you keeping these days ?

Cate - I think for safety reasons they prefer to get you changed over to Altnagelvin so that they are familiar with your case, when I told them I had chosen Strabane they were quite adamant that I change to Derry so I am sure they have their reasons at at the end of the day its only another 15mins up the road..  I've heard that Prendergast who does scans at Strabane is a very good consultant but you may not get to see him all the time - so when you go for scan on 15th ask at reception if you can see the consultant rather than just the person doing scan.


----------



## Babyrocks

keeping ok thanks squirrell. still wfeel sick and rather tired quite a bit, but better than I was weeks 6-10 (they were a blur of nausea!!!0


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for that Squirrel, my appointment card has Dr Prendegast's name on it. What I might do is ask if he can do the scans in Strabane on grounds of DH and I having to use public transport and although it's not a problem now, the extra time on the bus up to Derry, then the bus out to the hospital is going to be difficult in later stages.


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on in a few days so only now getting around to saying CONGRATS to Shem!!!!          
A lovely little girl and a lovely quick delivery!!!

Bron,

I have been meaning to reply to you since you posted, sorry it took me so long.   Hugs on the frustrations with bfeeding.  It can be so hard, especially at the beginning and also because all your hormones are programmed to make you want to bfeed but often, if the baby doesn't gain weight as fast as the charts says they should, we end up blaming ourselves.  I was beginning to hate bfeeding but now I am dreading stopping when he is 6 months!

I was really worried about James at the beginning, even though he was gaining weight as he was gaining really slowly.  It took him 3 weeks to reach his birth weight and the HV just kept asking if I was feeding him right despite everyone under the sun checking to see if he was latched on correctly!    It is really hard going but try not to be hard on yourself.  James grew slowly until 10 weeks (he was in up to 1 month clothes until he was 2 months)  and then took a massive jump and is now almost growing out of his 3 - 6 month clothes at 4 and a half months!  

One of the signs to look for to see if your bambino is getting enough nutrition is if you need to cut their fingernails regularly.  Also,  I give James 1 or 2 bottles of formula during the day now to give me a break and to make things easier if I am out and about and he is thriving on the combination.  Sometimes midwives and health visitors have an 'all or nothing' attitude to bfeeding which only makes mum feel bad .

Finally, whether you decide to perservere or move to formula remember that you are doing the best for your baby and baby needs a happy mummy to be happy themselves.  Don't worry or beat yourself up.  

Hello to everyone else  

Tedette


----------



## bron11

Tedette thanks for that really appreciate it. I have cut Jake finger nails twice since leaving hospital so this must be a good sign.  He was weighed two days ago an is now 7lb 6 so I am not so concerned over him not feeding well.  Trying not to let others put extra pressure on me and the little man.  More relaxed now than before.    Glad your little one is thriving, they don't stay little for long.

Thanks Squirrel - Jake is a cutie, love him to bits.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well, and looking after yourselves and bumps.


----------



## MISSY97

Bron jake is a cutie, love the picture...

Hi to everyone else.....

Missy xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Bron, Jake is a beaut!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Just a quick update from me. Had my mw appointment at Royal today and was lucky to get home   My legs and feet are really badly swollen all the time now and she is pretty convinced Im on my way to preeclampsia. Have to rest a lot and hope that it settles by next appointment in 2 weeks time. Hope this doesnt wreck my chancesof going naturally and having a waterbirth   The baby weighs just over 5lb which might be part of the problemand big babies are supposed to put you at ahigher risk and its already getting into the head down ready to go position!! This explains ( I hope) the awfulshooting pains Ive been getting when I walk all week!

Anyway hope the rest of you are enjoying the lovely weather and having a hassle free time. I think this is pay back for me constantly telling everyone what a great pg I was having  

Lesley xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Lesley

Sorry to hear about your swollen legs and feet and the shooting pains you've been getting.  Unfortunately, I'm in exactly the same position and, as you know, am just a few days ahead of you - ankles and legs look like tree trunks and I'm getting terribly sharp shooting pains that actually make me cry out loud - think I scared KatieSue on many occasions today when we took our boys to a play place  .  I've been told that I'm having another big baby and that it weighed about 4.5lb 2 weeks ago, so you've got my full sympathy.  Hope you manage to get some rest over the weekend and that your next midwife appointment goes well.

Best wishes

Cats x


----------



## Lesley08

Cats Im so sorry your in the same boat although I have to admit its made me feel much better to know Im not on my own!! Ive never had a big baby before ( my biggest was 7lb 9 ) and my sis is convinced that its the size of the baby thats really the main cause!

Have been resting all day and phoned work to explain that I will be winding down with a view to possibly stopping ahead of schedule!
I read on google that swimming can help so I might give that a go during the week although I doubt i will be able to fit into the maternity swimsuit I bought -  

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## Babypowder

Weeza and DH, well done enjoy every moment


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations Weeza and DH on the birth of your baby girl.  I'm sure that you are both absolutely delighted, enjoy the time with her as it really does pass so quickly.  Hope you are coping with the sleepless nights!!!

Let us know how you are all getting on,
Fiona


----------



## shem

Congratulations Bron on the birth of Jake he is a wee cutie Weeza   a little girl well done!cats hope you are doing okLesley my feet and ankles were badly swollen and still are 3 weeks on I thought they would have gone down by now so going to my gp to get something for it as Ive now developed some sort of a rash on my legs and I still can't get my shoes on so it's limiting me to where I can go it is very unpleasant just take it easy and if you need to finish work early finish you and your baby are more importantMegan is doing really well putting on lots of weight she has colic so we have had a few stressful days not being able to get her settled. it's just a matter of time and hopefully she will settle down soon. We are loving every bit of parenthood and still find it hard to believe she is oursHi everyone else hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Lesley08

Many congrats to Weeza and DH - was thinking of you all week!   

Shem thanks for that - hope you get something to settle it all down. My mw warned me that they could stay swollen after the birth if I didnt take her seriously ( and I imagine even if I do!) I have rested all weekend and see a bit of a difference. Im going to talk to personnel today as I have no doubt it really is my body warning me to slow down. I think because Im fit and active ( usually) and everyone thinks Imyounger than 41 I sometimes forget that I am 41 - IYKWIM!! And Im sure that may well be part of it too. Feel a bit more relaxed about it now though since so many other ppeople seem to be in the same boat so its obviously quite common   Good to hear Megan is doing well i have been buying baby books my DH thinks Ive lost the plot since I already have 4 kids but it was so long ago I seriously feel like a first time mum and Im terrified!!! Lets hope its like riding a bike  

Hope everyone has a lovely monday and gets to enjoy the great weather

Lesley xx


----------



## crazykate

CONGRATULATIONS WEEZA and DH on the birth of your beautiful baby girl

Love & luck - Crazykate & DH


----------



## bron11

Wheeza and DH - huge congratulations on the birth of your baby girl.  Hope you are all well and that you getting lots of rest.   



Lesley - as the other girls have said swollen feet/ ankles is very common but you are wish to keep an eye on it.  Unfortunately unless you have high blood pressure along with this then the doc are reluctant to consider preeclampsia - but if you are concerned don't be afraid to say.  Regarding water birth - I was told a decision would only be made at the time, and based on many factors but in particular your blood pressure level.  I am afraid it is another waiting game here.
I know it may be too hot for maternity support stockings but they were suggested by my midwife to help with swollen legs. etc.  Plenty of rest - if you can get this.  Look after yourself and the little one.


Shem - glad Megan is putting on weight - hows the night sleeping going?

Thanks everyone for kind words regarding my cutie.  Jake had me up every hour last night but coping ok.  Due to be weighed again this week so fingers crossed he has put some more weight on again.

Hi to everyone I have missed out, hope you are all keeping well and enjoying this hot weather.

Take care Bron xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Been checking all week for Weeza's news!!!!  Mega congrats to you both on the birth of your gorgeous daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dying to hear all your news & updates!

Had scan tonight (10wks 4d) & Mickey & Minnie are doing fab!!!  4cm & 3.7cm!  They were dancing away & it was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sorry I'm not up to date on posts but rarely on here

S
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tedette

Huge congrats Weeza and DH on the birth of your little girl!!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope this hot weather isn't too sore on you expectant mums!  

Here are a few snowflakes to cool you down.  A good excuse to eat ice cream though!  



Tedette


----------



## GemmaC

Hugh congrats Weeza and DH on the birth of your wee girl! Enjoy every moment. x


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza on the birth of your baby girl. So pleased for you.

Lesley & Cats: Hope the swelling goes down, take things easy.

ShoppingQueen: So pleased your scan went well. Please keep us updated on how you're getting on.

News on me is that I had fantastic weekend over at my parents. A friend of mine came over for lunch on saturday with her partner and he has twin girls (age 17/1 and he gave DH nad I a few tips and they were all things that neither of DH or I would have thought of. My sister has also given me a few tips as well. Biggest was not to go buying maternity clothes but instead get loose fitting tops/jersey dresses which will give room for bump to grow but can be worn afterwards. Mum got me a maternity top in New Look and I saw a couple other things in there as well and both are in New Look here in Omagh. I'm 13 weeks today as well and so pleased to be past 'risky' stage. Looking forward to ante natal appointment on 15th June, it's in Strabane and Dr Prendegast is my consultant. I'm assuming that the appointment will include a scan.


----------



## Babyrocks

Congratulations to Weeza. fab news!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Weeza and dh

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Congrats, Weeza and dh on your wee girl - hope you are all doing well!! Look forward to hearing about it all!

Think you are having better weather than us.  My parents are currently visiting and my sister and family are here too so the house is full.  Oscar has regressed to waking up twice a night - think he is teething. Either that or he's just too overstimulated! There are only 3 weeks between him and my little niece and they watch each other constantly.  Too cute!

Just booked flights to Alicante next month.  Looking forward to the heat though I know that I'll moan about it when we're there!


----------



## tedette

Hi Annie,

James has started waking again at night too.

I thought it could be because he hasn't started on solids yet.

Is Oscar still just on milk too?



Tedette


----------



## Annie70

Hi Tedette.  I started Oscar on cereals last week. They went down very well!   So far, he's down to just waking up once so I don't know if that has helped or if it would have happened by itself. I tend to think it's a growth spurt as he is absolutely starving when he wakes and is eating more during the day too. He didn't seem to have a 4-month growth spurt so it could be that or an early 6-month one! 
He's grown out of his baby car seat already - thankfully, I only bought a gently used one!

Great to hear that your two wee ones are doing well, Sharon!   You'll soon be over the 12-wk mark, pet.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks Annie

I'm 12weeks tomorrow!!!!  Dying to go "public" as seems a lifetime since we tested but have a scan on Mon nite.  Was amazing to see them at 10.5 wks moving around etc & looking like babies.  

Hope you're keeping well

S
xx


----------



## Lesley08

Cate and Shoppingqueen its so good to get out of that early tri breathe a big sigh of relief and enjoy yourselves now  

Thanks Cate I think my feet are a bit better this week as the weather isnt as warm so hopefully their worries re preeclampsia are unfounded. Will be at the royal on fri for antenatal so will see what they say then!

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: Glad your feet are better, i did wonder if some of the swelling could be down to the hot weather.

ShoppingQueen: So pleased you're at 12 weeks. Hope scan on Monday goes well. DH and I went public after scan at 6 weeks. Think a couple people might have suspected before that though by the  on my face.


----------



## MISSY97

Cate trying to message you but your inbox is full!!

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just a quickie!  Had scan tonight at 12w+4 & Mickey Minnie are both grand!  Can't believe we've passed that milestone!  Had such fun telling all tonight!

This time last year we'd just had the m/c - what a difference a year makes!

S

xx


----------



## MISSY97

Great news Sharon, how are you feeling any sickness

Missy xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Excellent new sharon. Well done on reaching the 12 week milestone!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls, I thought I'd pop on and show my face.  I will be 7 weeks to-morrow and have my first scan on Friday morning.  Feeling quite nauseous but never actually been sick, but it is getting stronger.

Lesley, I see you are nearly due - I'm so pleased for you, and you must be so excited, anticipating the arrival of your little baby.  Do you know the sex?

Cate and shopping queen, congrats on getting over your 1st trimester.  Isn't it funny how we wish our time away.

Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Sharon: Fantastic news. So pleased for you. People's reactions are great especially at the news of twins. Didn't see Mum and Dad's faces when they heard the news as they live in England so it was really great seeing reaction of my church family.

Loopybud: I'm not wishing my pg away although there are certain things I'm looking forward to, I'm mostly loving being pg especially now I have a bump.


----------



## Lesley08

Loopybud great to see you on here. We didnt find out the sex but Im convinced its a boy - wont be long until we find out for sure!!!

Cate glad you enjoyed your stay at your mums.

Eiregirl welcome and good to see you on too - hope you get the news you want when you goto your docs  

Having loads of braxton hicks now ladies and the heads well down 4/5ths engaged on friday, so also plenty of the delightful shooting pains in my lady bits   hopefully by the time I go into labour I will already be partly dilated. Baby is measuring 6lb 7 oz which seems a bit big to me!!! Going to spend the weekend painting the nursery although its our wedding anniversary on sunday so we are going to the ballet on fri at the Opera house and then for lunch on sun!

Lesley xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Lesley not long now!!!!!!  Must be hard for you nearly ready to deliver in this heat though!  Exhausting & not good for nausea & I'm just 13wks so dear knows how u must feel!

Loopybud - all the very best of luck for ur scan on Friday

Eiregirl - MEGA CONGRATS!!!!  Enjoy these magical special times

Missy I'm a bit btr - still vomitting but just several times daily but nausea 24/7 a killer.  BUT I aint complaining!  

Cate good on you having a bump - atm I just kinda have lost my waist!  

S
xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Great great news Eiregirl. All the symptoms sound positive. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Eiregirl, congratulations on your BFP.  We are not far apart, I'm 6weeks and 6days. I've done about 4 tests, for re-assurance.  We have our first scan on Friday so hopefully we'll see the heartbeat.

Lesley, it must be lovely doing up the nursery.  The branston hicks I'm sure are uncomfortable, but I'm sure they'll put you in good practice for the real thing.  Are you all organised?

Cate, I meant that I was wishing away my time, as I want to pass the 12 week milestone, and want to have a bump for everyone to see, and ask if I'm pg.  Sad I know, and u'd think that with all the patience needed in IF, I'd be well used to waiting now!  I keep thinking about Christmas, as I love Christmas, and thinking that I'll be 8 months by then!  My mind is in overdrive.  I need to calm down, but hey, it's a brilliant new experience.

Shoppingqueen, it must feel good seeing the baby grow with the change in ur body.  i hope ur vomiting subsides.

Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Eiregirl: I remember you from last year.  on your pg.  and  for a healthy pg.

loopybud: It's great when you get to 12 weeks and can relax a bit more.

I'm sure that menthol is ok in pg in small amounts.

ShoppingQueen: I was 9 weeks when I said to a friend that I wanted to look pg not fat and being a nurse, she gently felt my tummy and said it was muscle and not fat. Had bit of bump at 12 weeks but since then has grown a bit into an obvious baby bump. Have also felt a flutter a couple times. You're only couple weeks behind me (my EDD is 11th December).


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone - its been a bit quiet on here recently but great to see loads of posts.

Shopping Queen - brill news on your twins - welcome to the club thats now 3 of us due in december with twins (me, you & Cate)  My due date is 14th Dec and I think Cate is a few days before me - what hospital are you going to?

Loopybud - good to c you on this thread - hope ur nausea doesn't get any worse - I was never actually sick but felt nauseous all the time - like severe hunger so just kept nibbling.

Eiregirl - congrats on your +ve result - sore boobs a good sign - mines are still sore at 14 weeks and twice the size before pg - I have dreams of them suffocating me in my sleep!  lol.  I think my body knows it preparing for two - so bring out the milking parlour!!!!

Lesley - good to hear your keeping well and hope you enjoy the ballet on Friday.

Cate - hope u had good time at your mum & dads - good to hear you are doing ok - have you been for scan yet to Strabane for booking in with consultant??

News on me is all is well - 14+1 today was at midwife last week and heard heartbeats - a girl at work lent me her doppler so I was able to let my DH hear them tonight - moving around plenty but no flutters yet.  I have my scan on Mon 22nd so I will be 15 weeks then hoping to get some good pics as I don't have any since 7 wk scan.  Good news is my twins are dichorionic which means two sacs and two placentas.  So no fighting yet!!!

Hope all you news mums are doing well - Bron & weeza hope & bubbas are doing well.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Going to Altnagelvin for the birth. My EDD is 11th December so 3 days before you.

Had my ante natal appointment yesterday which went well, only got one pic of Brooke and Rio though. They weren't co operating (am wondering 2 boys)? They're both bum down but consultant said that we won't worry about position and birth until 38 weeks. When one of Brooke or Rio kicks arms or legs, they kick the other out of the way. Sibling rivalry already. Anomoly scan in about 6 weeks up at Altnagelvin.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Squirrel - glad all well with you & your 2!  Am going to the Royal.  Mine too are dichorionic.  I'm due Christmas Day

Cate - glad Brooke & Rio are thriving!

SQ
xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Shopping Queen and Squirrel, does dichroinic mean that they will be non identical, as the two embryo's implanted?  I take it identicals share the same sac?  (Or am I being stupid?)  It must be so exciting having twins.  

Do the RFC give you a picture of your 7 week scan?  I would love to be able to show my mum etc, to make it more real.

Eiregirl, I'm waiting to I get my scan on Friday before I book in with a midwife.  I rang on Monday and it was all a bit up in air, I can do this or that!  I'd rather be told exactly what to do.  I did establish though that I will have to get in confirmed by them, even though I'll have had a scan?  seems a bit odd!

Lesley, I'm sure this weather is a little bit easier on you now.  The really hot weather is hard to handle, but even more so if ur heavily pg.

I was off yesterday and start work at 3 to-day, and the lie ins definately stave away the nausea.  When I start work at 6am, I'm quite nauseous all morning, but when I'm asleep it's great, as it doesn't waken me.

Hope everyone is keeping well, Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

Loopy - dichorionic can still mean they could be identical but it depends on when the egg splits if it does - if early split I think it will have two sacs if late split then one sac - I think in my case as I had two embies put back in that its more likely that the two have taken rather than splitting but they won't know for sure until they are born or scan shows boy & girl.  An yes RFC will give you a pic of your scan and will be only one you'll probably get until consultant appt.  Did you say ur scan is on Friday - good luck.

Shoppingqueen - did you get two embies put back too?


----------



## Cate1976

I got pics at 6 week (bleed at 5+5) and then 7 week scan. Got 3 pics at 6 week scan and 4 at 7 week scan. Onlt got one pic on Monday due to wee skitters being un co operative. DH told me last night that when 1 baby kicked other with arm or leg, they got a kick back. Sibling rivalry has started already.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Yes Squirrel I'd 2 put in.  We seeing a guy privately due to my history/mc etc & he said non identical as 2 sacs - maybe that's just the way I picked it up as he prob not explaining the full complexities to the idiot!


----------



## Lesley08

Eiregirl congrats     Cold flannels have helped with the swelling aas have menthol based sprays - so you all have to remember this for later on  


Loopybud not too bad now the weather makes a big diff! Im mostly organised got loads of lovely pressies from my students which was a real surprise they are such a lovely lot.

Good to see you on again Squirrel you are well on now seems like no time since your BFP - you and Cate both actually. 

Shopping queen I dont think I realised you are also in the twin club   there are loads on here, many congrats a lot of work but also a great bonus.

have a lovely evening all

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Eiregirl: Great news, hope your scan goes well in 4 weeks time.

DH has told me that during the scan, Brooke (bigger of the 2) kicked Rio with arm or leg and Rio somersaulted out the way. We both have a feeling that Brooke might be a boy but we shall see.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Congratulations *Eiregirl * - and no, no tips on keeping early pregnancy worries out of your head - or late pregnancy worries, or post pregnancy concerns come to that 

Hi Lesley, was thinking about you when I was up at the Royal for my scan on Monday. Have to say that I would've loved to have been told baby was measuring 6lb 7oz at our stage - I was told 7lb 15oz    so am obviously hoping the scan was wrong or I'm looking at the wrong end of 9lb/10lb if it goes full term. My son was 9lb 1.5oz so it seems I grow big babies - don't know where they come from as neither DH or I are large. Got myself into a right state but after a night with virtually no movement I'm just hoping that baby is OK now and I'll get through delivery somehow, giant baby or not. Have your legs/ankles gone down any? I've been using this cooling gel stuff from L'Occitane which is supposed to help drain excess fluid away, Saying that, mine remain huge - I went shoe shopping yesterday as I have to get new shoes for my uni graduation in 2 weeks time and was so demoralised when I found out that I was measuring *two * sizes bigger than normal. I'm going to be so glamorous 

Hello to everyone else, especially my lovely friend *KatieSue*. Hope all is well with you hun, if you drop by for a nosey

x


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Eire girl, just to say buffalo mozzerella from M&S is normally made with pasturised milk so you should be fine. I made a dish with mozzerella last week and checked the packet. It said it was made with pasurised milk
xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hello everyone.  Well my scan is to-morrow, I'm so pleased that they give out a picture, it'll be class showing everyone it, even if it only looks like a sac!

Lesley, are u a teacher?  If yes what do u teach, and what age?  It must be so sweet getting presents from your class.  If I'm being too nosey tell me, I won't be offended lol!

Eiregirl, my scan is at the Royal, and then I would say it'll be the Causeway hospital onwards

Cate, you made me laugh saying about the babies fighting!  At least they are good and active!

Catspyjamas, I see you are nearly due, I hope u are ok, and looking forward to the arrival of ur baby.  

Babyrocks - I'm glad that your scan went well

Well I'm still feeling very nauseous but not actually vomiting yet, and the tiredness is starting to hit me, but sure, if I had no symptoms I would be worried!  Louise


----------



## Lesley08

Hi all,

Cats - thats huge!!! I thought we were bad blimey - do you think you will go to term!??


Loopybud - yep I teach 16-19 year olds ( mainly although some adults too) as most of my timetable is history or politics A level. Ive been teaching for 19 years now   and have taught everywhere from rsery school to were I am now which is further education. I do love it but its so funnny because every year I reach a stage were I feel the students just dont appreciate how much you are doing for them ( of course they dont they are teenagers  ) and then they do something really thoughtful just to prove me wrong  .

I have just had my next ante-natal moved to tues as my mw is double booked for fri so will keep you all posted but hopefully the old bp will still be okay!!

Lesley x


----------



## Babyrocks

Well girls after a clean bill of health on my 18 week scan yesterday , I had some more bleeding last night and this morning light and dark brown but still worries of course. I have placenta previa at the minute which the doctor said yesterday may move and may be ok and just to wait until 28 weeks to see where placenta was then. Hoping to god the bleeding stops.


----------



## SUNNY2007

every minute of pregnancy is so worrying infact i just wished the whole time away wanting my babies here safe and sound my 2 arrived in at 6lb8 and 7lb 9 so a combined weight of 14 lb 1 oz so i feel your pain all you girls expecting big babies.  I didnt show till i was 22 weeks pregnant then i was massive at the end. Hi Cats you kept me sane through my pregnancy answering all my worries thanks for that.  Well m 2 are 15  months now and are great fun just wanting to walk everywhere.  My brother had a little girl 2 weeks ago i forgot how small babies are. I know its stupid and selfish to say this i love my twins dearly but when you girls have your twins you will know  what i mean i didnt get time to enjoy my 2 as we were just trying to get throught the the day and on to the next my brother and his wife feed her then sit and hold her we didnt get time to do this i was at home dh was working and as soon as one was fed then it was onto the next.  really feel the kids lost out and so did we.its also so easy and quick to get out with one.  In saying that there are loads of benefits they have each other they play together  and they dont feel the need for s to entertain them as they have learnt to do alot on their own.  Ans i wouldnt change it for the world.


----------



## bron11

HI - all I have been checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Cong to those with new pregnancies, scans.

Lesley - hope you are looking after yourself.  Is time dragging for you?  Got everything ready?  You will be fine at the birth.

Cat - glad your scan went well and little ones are active.

Up date from us Jake putting on weight but still not settling and still wants feed every half hour to hour - lucky if we get 2 -3 hours sleep out of him in one day.  Walks in pram etc don't help either but coping.

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## Lesley08

Babyrocks I didnt realise you had been bleeding hope it settles. Its a right pain when the placenta is low and unfortunately it may come and go.   

Sunny its good to hear from you I cant imagine having twins   my hubby was pretty devastated when we found out we were having one but to be honest I was scared of twins. I can see lots of advantages especially as they get older but cant even begin to imagine the work that must be involved!

Bron - thanks huni I am definitely taking it easy I think I finally realised that I really do need to rest a lot. Im actually looking forward to the birth   just so I dont feel like a beached whale!!! Hope Jake settles soon  .

Lesley xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Lesley I done a level history, way back in 1998!  I enjoyed it but pursued retail as a career.  

Babyrocks I hope ur bleeding settles, and u are ok.  The whole 9 months is going to be a worry for us all, especially after the effort it took to get here.

Sunny I can imagine two demanding babies would be hard work.  when they on their feet I'm sure it's much more enjoyable.

Bron, I'm glad Jake is putting on weight.  Not so good on the sleep front, I hope he settles soon.

Well I had my first scan yesterday and our little baby is doing great.  All as it should be.  We seen the heartbeat too.  I went to get booked in with our midwife at my local surgery, and the nearest appt was 14th August!  A tad late to say the least.  I left my details and she is to ring on Tuesday, as they may need to run another booking in session.  I was a little disappointed with this.  We had a wedding party last night, and dad said that if all goes according to plan, he will buy us our pram, as long as he gets a nurse of the baby!  So pleased.  It's early days yet, so we'll leave it a while before going shopping!  Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

Awe Loopy so glad your scan went really well your pic looks really clear mines just looked like two black sacs and two white dots.  I am going for 15 week scan on Monday so hoping I will get good pics from that.

Bron - good to hear Jake putting on weight - lack of sleep a bit of a head wrecker so hope he seetles for you soon.

Sunny - I have all of this ahead of me with twins - but ur right in that they are good company for each other - my sister has two boys aged 6 and 2 and the wee one just doesn't get why he can't go out with his big bruv so is at the huff all day & throw tantrum stage!!

Lesley - how did ur night at the ballet go?

My birthday today 29 again ! ha ha ! I wish.  I couldn't have cared if I got a bday card or any pressies cos I've got what I want and couldn't be happier.  We went out for food and drinks last nite (it's really not good being out sober) people get very silly towards the end of the nite - home at2am and then up again at 8am for appt with mortgage advisor - I am wrecked - going to bed soon can't believe I even lasted this long.

Take care everyone - will let yous know how I get on Mon at scan


----------



## Cate1976

Bron: Glad to hear that Jake is putting on weight. Hope he starts sleeping better soon.

Squirrel: Belated , glad you had a good day. I was 14+5 on Monday when I had my ante natal appointment in Strabane and didn't get good picture of the scan due to Brooke and Rio moving about too much, just to warn you. The gel they use didn't feel that cold on my belly either which I know can make them more active. Hopefully your 2 will be more co operative than mine. Think you're with Dr Prendegast, he seems really nice, laid back and practical, I was pleasantly surprised when he said that if I'm well it'd be ok for me to go to a wedding in England the weekend of 18th July on my own, when I will be 19 weeks as DH is trying to save holiday for after the birth. Not going to the wedding now as can't really afford it. When he said that both Brooke and Rio are bum down, I said oh, what implications does that have for the birth and he said that at this early stage, they will flip over when they move and we'll worry about positions and birth when I get to 38 weeks.

loopybud: 14th August for booking in, that's ridiculous. Hope they manage to fit you in sooner than that. My booking in was at 10 weeks and then ante natal at almost 15.

Sunny: I'm hoping to be able to feed both mine at the same time so that I can enjoy them. Got a couple of ways of feeding the two together when DH is out working from TAMBA website. I do have one concern though which I'll pm you about to see if you have any hints.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.

Squirrel, I thought the picture was quite clear too, but then I thought that it must be too early to see definition, so I'm still undecided!  Good luck on Monday at ur scan.  I hope that you get a good picture of ur two little ones!

Cate, I agree that the 14th August to get booked in is ridiculous.  I'm to wait to hear on Tuesday, so it better be good news, with another session being organised.  Glad ur keeping well.

Hope the rest of u pg ladies are enjoying ur weekend.

Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi all - just back from my 15 week scan - not really in good form at all.

1st the doc brought me in and went through my details and confirmed stuff then started to ask me about genetic tests - cos of my age - wasn't very nice about it started saying stuff like getting bloods done that would show downs risk and something about chromosome 13 & 15 which would be fatal to babies - not the best thing u want to hear when you go - scared the life out of me.  I know at 37 I am at a slightly higher risk of these things but given what I have gone thru to get to here - I really don't care - maybe I'm being stupid but if somethings going to happen it will happen whats the point in knowing about it beforehand and even when they do these tests there not 100% accurate.

Have any of you over 35 mums & bumps being told anything about these tests and what did you do

Then he did the scan and asked my DH in for that - twins are measuring ok for their date - but one baby has an enlarged bladder which means they either needed to go to the loo or that sometimes there can be a small blockage in the urethra (usually found in boys).  I have to go back in a weeks time for another scan to see if it is still there - if it is then I will be referred to Belfast special fetal team to get a catheter put in the baby so that it can pee.  he says the problem with the baby not peeing means that there would be less amniotic fluid and therefore the babys lungs would not develop so the earlier it is done the better.

Really feel like crying and don't know how to feel about all of this - and to top it all off he didn't even give me a picture.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel:  and  for you. Who's your consultant? DH went in with me and Dr prendegast didn't say anything about him being there. When he started scanning me, I asked for pic of both Brooke and Rio together and 1 of each of them. Got one of the 2 together. If you'd asked, I'm sure you would have got one. Didn't say anything to me about size and Rio is quite a bit smaller than Brooke. Hope the scan next week goes well and that the enlarged bladder in one is back to normal size. Regarding risk of Down's I thought it increased slightly after age 35 but the big increase was in women over 40 or it might be 42? Don't know anything about chromosome 13 & 15 unfortunately, if you do want to find out more about that or Down's then go to either NHS or netdoctor.co.uk to get 'sensible' answers rather than Google. You've got a point about if something's going to happen, then it will. The one 'advantage' of knowing about problems in advance is that you'd be able to find out about help and support available locally before the babies are born such as support groups. I really do hope and  that you get good news next week. Hope you get a picture as well. 

/links


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, I'm sorry that you had a bad experience at your scan.  I don't think that I'd want to know either if there was anything wrong.  As you say it took us long enough to get here.  I hope that your next scan is better.


----------



## Lesley08

Squirrel,
Hope you are feeling a bit better now    Your doc sounds like a right loser. First off the risk of downs is still very slight I have several friends who had their first babies after 37 and didnt get treated like this so hold firm. I agree with you - it hardly matters at this stage. We refused all tests as we wouldnt have a termination so saw no reason to find out. ( Although it was a bit different for us as we used donor egg so my risk isnt what it would be if I used my  own eggs) To put this in perspective when I had my dd 14 years ago she was born with an abnormality which was correctible but severe I was 26 - and on her uniit in the intensive care baby unit all the babies had parents under 30. Enjoy your babies and dont let them scare you.

Lesley xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Squirrel - I was 37 when I had my DS and will be 39 with this not-so-wee one.  With both pregnancies, we paid privately to have nuchal scans done to find out our risk of Downs and the other two chromosonal conditions.  I don't have the figures in front of me, but our risks had increased with age and between 1st and 2nd pregnancies but not enough that the consultant felt we should undertake further investigation.  The blood tests are offered routinely over the age of 35 (I think) but we were advised not to get them as the nuchal scans give better, more accurate results.  I'm sure you're upset at how you were treated - you've every right to be - but with some of the consultants I've seen, you really are just a number to them.  Lesley is right - you could be a younger mummy and have problems or an older mummy and have none - risk does increase with age but you're still a youngster (compared to me).  

Re the bladder problem.  With my son, he consistently appeared to have kidney and bladder problems at each scan but when he was born he was absolutely fine so he must've just needed a massive wee each time he was being scanned.  Hopefully everything will be OK with your appointment, and try not to worry.  Easier said than done, I know, but you've gone through a lot to get to this stage so try to enjoy it.

Lesley, hope you're keeping well.  Ankles still down?  Mine are spreading faster than the speed of light, I've forgotten what my lovely tiny ankles and feet used to look like!  And this hot weather isn't helping, grrrrr.  I'm due to graduate next week andam dreading shoe shopping - at this rate I'll be wearing either crocs or Ugg boots with my maternity frock and robes.  And will probably faint mid-waddle across the stage if it stays this warm.

To all other bumps and mummies, hope you're all keeping well.

Cats xx


----------



## Annie70

Hope you are all doing well - great to hear that the weather is so good - it never is whenever I go home!   Just had my parents visiting for past 3 weeks which was lovely as it was the first time they met Oscar. We have a glorious day today and I'm so looking forward to my first mountain circuits mummy/baby class this afternoon.   Was doing postnatal pilates classes with him till last week but my wee man would whine his way through them (he's like me - likes more movement!)

Any other mums doing or planning to do mum/babe classes?

Squirrel - I hope that you've been reassured by all that you've heard, pet .  I also worried about the tests a little as I conceived at 37 and had him at 38.  Nuchal scans are free to women over 35 here but you have to pay privately for the backup blood tests (to be done within 24 hours of nuchal scan). Both together are supposed to give an extremely accurate picture.  I can't remember my exact number except that my risk was low, in fact it gave me the same risk as the average woman aged 27. So, I decided not to do further blood tests which you can do later in pregnancy (would not have done amnio anyway because of slight risk of m/c). So, your result really is individual - your doc has no reason to scaremonger you.  

So, Lesley and Cats are the next for the high jump! Sounds as if you're going to have a biggie, Cats!

Babyrocks - I also had heavy red bleeding for a short while during my pg.  From wks 16-19 I was on house rest with it. Scans revealed nothing wrong but baby was lying very low.  At wk 19 the scan showed that he had moved up and I stopped bleeding.  It took me weeks to relax after that though (especially when one intern told me that technicians make a lot of mistakes reading scans and that perhaps the baby's placenta had 'come away a bit from the wall'). Babes do tend to change position round wk 20 so hope that this solves things for you!


----------



## Squirrel24

Thanks everyone for all you replies it has kinda put my mind at ease a bit - my doc told me I was too late for nuchal test?  Is this right - I mean when would my opportunity to have one done have been as this was my first appointment?

Annie good to hear there are some good classes - must ask about antenatal classes at next midwife session.

Catspyjamas - good to hear that this happens other people and all works out ok - just hope mines will be ok too - trying to keep stress free and keep mind occupied til next week.  Thank you

Girls its nice to have you all to talk to - thought it was too plain sailing so far so I'll keep my chin up and motor on. xx


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Nuchal scan can only be done between weeks 11-14. Only know this from being on the trimester boards. If you ask on there as well, you might get more info which will help you.


----------



## Lesley08

Cats if I was graduating Iwould be the same!!! I have 2 pairs of shoes Ican wear - one of which is uggs! Im trying to get used to flip flops which my mw recommended but I hate the feeling of the post between my toes - dd says I will get used to it if I persevere! My ankles had gone down but they are back with a vengence, accompanied by sexy swollen knees and fingers - all gorg! Good luck with the graduation hope it isnt too warm on the day  

Eiregirl glad your symptoms have set in as its a big reassurance if a little annoying   I always found that the only way I could control the nausea was by eating which Im sure partly explains why Ive put on 3 1/2 stone   I have to admit I just feel wrecked most of the time now and waddle about in the grujmps or near to tears. Ive been surprised by how much of a hormone jump there is in the last few weeks it sort of reminds me of the early days again as Ive turned into an emotional wreck   Dh and kids are really enjoying it  

Squirrel hope you are feeling better I think we all worry the whole way through anyway but some docs have absolutely no social skills!

I was up at a the RVH for a parentcraft class last night - went with my friend who is due a few days after me and whose hubby hates the classeds so I took his place. It was very useful but it really brought it home how close I am now ( Cats your the same!!!) Although Ihave been having loads of braxton hicks and sometimes feel like I can hardly move I still dont think Id realised that at last we will have a baby!!! Im petrified!!!Anyway also  had a mw appoinhtment yest and all looking good, back again next friday when I will be 37+4! Both my midwifes said the majority of babies arrive at term + 4 days so thats an interesting stat for us all. That would make my likely date the 22 July!

Hope you are all enjoying the sun

Lots of love

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Lesley - sorry you are feeling uncomfortable, go with the emotions.  You will do great during labour and then hold your lovely little one afterwards.  Enjoy.

Squirrel, I was 40 when I had Jake and decided not to have these tests as worked so hard to get preg in first place.  If there are issues that arise when baby was born we planned to deal with them at the time.  As we found out, each scan you go to can be a worry in itself as they can pick up issues.  With Jake they picked up at the 20 week scan that he had one kidney larger than other which was monitored at 1 week old and then just now at 6 weeks old.  Kidney size did not change at 1 week scan and they would not tell us today if it had corrected itself so have to wait another 4 weeks to get some sort of answer as to whether there is a problem or not.  Worrying about our little ones is a tag on with becoming and being a parent, but we cope.  
Doc's just need to be more aware of dealing with people who have feelings and not robots.


Eiregirl - hope sickness easies of soon.

Annie - bet your little one was spoilt - worth it.  To answer your questions, there is no mums and baby classes round where I live, sounds interesting though.

Jake crying again - dirty nappy 3rd in a row - another 6 to go to beat his record of 8 in a row!! now weighs 10lb 3.

Sorry if i missed anyone out hope you're all keeping well.  Bron xx


----------



## angel83

Hey girls can i join in, very newly natural BFP, and cant really believe it


----------



## angel83

Hiya eiregirl, 

I know its so weird that we are due 1 day apart. 
I was with Dr Moohan aswell, are you getting and early scan?

Im feeling really tired, lots of cramps and (.) (.)’s a little tender, but that’s it. I wish I did feel queezy for reassurance.

Im just hoping its not a bad thing that I have no symptoms. 

OOOOO we could be in the hospital at the same time - lol


----------



## angel83

Thanks Eire

I really think you have a great attitude to this and ill pray for you and me.

I am not as strong as you and im going for a scan on thursday. my last miss happened at 7weeks and i bled with my son from 7 weeks so im looking for reassurance that way.

Would be really funny if we ended up in 2gether. lol

Dr moohan is lovely, i really liked him, and hes been my sisters consultant both pregnancys, but im sticking with Dr Parker as i had him last time and hes a dote.


----------



## Mamabud

Angel, congrats on ur bfp.  I hope u have a healthy 8 months.  

How is everyone else keeping, Lesley, Squirrel, Eiregirl, Cate, and anyone else I've missed.  Hope the weather isn't too hard on you.

Well I got my mw appt finally for 7th July.  A bit better than the 14th August.  Looking forward to this now.

Louise


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: Glad your mw appointment is a bit earlier than you were first given.

I'm coping ok with the weather, got v tired in town today so had lie down when I got home. It's cooled down now though.


----------



## Squirrel24

Loopy - thats good youv'e got ur mw appt - I had mine at just under 10 weeks so didn't get hb's just bloods and questions.  You'll prob get ur cons appt for about 13-15 weeks.

How you doing Lesley - hope u are keeping ok - hot weather is getting to me so I can't imagine how you are - eat plenty of ice lollies and stay off your feet.

Eiregirl / angel - my doc was Dr Moohan - hoping he's a bit nicer when I go back for scan on Monday - he's kinda too matter of fact for me and I've spent the whole week worrying because of what he said to me.

Like everyone else I of course googled things and scared the life out of myself - but now kinda think whatever will be will be and just take it as it comes no point worrying.

The hot weather is killing me - not really a sun person anyway fair skin & all - have had to come home from work each eveing and just lie in dark room in bed - massive headaches!!! Just made it home in time yesterday from work to be sick - not good. In bed from 5pm.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone,

Loppy glad your appointment got brought forward! Thats much better  

Squirrel - Im not too bad although I definitely swell up when it gets really warm so this week will be challenging! Im feeling a lot better since I have started taking naps during the day resting a lot is the way to go ladies! Its so funny to be wary of the warm weather as Im usually such a sun worshipper!!!

Eiregirl I cant begin to imagine how hard a still birth must have been - you are really brave you have my complete admiration and I really hope all goes well for you      

Bron thanks hun Im feeling less emotional now but have accepted that its just part of the process! The mw said its just another sign of things moving into the final stages which I suppose should be expected at this stage!

Have nearly finished babies new room - just a mural to paint and carpet to put down so hopefully will be done by next weekend! My friend got a date for a section - 20 July s her baby is breach she was devastated but has come round to the idea in a funny ay it has made me realise how soon it will be for both of us!

Have a fab weekend  

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Eiregirl: Thanks for your advice on cheese, I thought that Brie had to be avaoided evn if made from pastureised milk. With Feta, I've not checked to see if it's made with pastureised milk mainly due to it being on the ok list on babycentre.co.uk, the one I had was the Salakis one. 
Even though your care is consultant led, if you and baby are well, you should still be able to have a natural birth if that's what you would prefer.

Lesley: Good to hear from you. Glad you've got the nursery almost finished. DH and I are doing Brooke and Rio's in September when my parents are over. 

Squirrel: Although you do need to be careful when using google, it can be very useful. I've found that being as specific as possible when you type what you're looking for in the search box and marking Pages from UK helps to get reliable info. NHS direct can be vague on some things, netdoctor.co.uk is informative. For information on what's ok and what's not ok in pg, babycentre.co.uk is very useful.

News on me is I'm waiting for appointment for anomoly scan to arrive. Got letter yesterday of which a copy has also been sent to my gp, it's just saying that I'm pg which is result of FET and it's a twin pg which is di-chorionic which i think means non id twins and di-amniotic which I think means 2 sacs. It also says that I'm suitable for hospital based ante natal care, I had assumed that being under a consultant meant I'm getting that anyway. Other thing I'm doing is research to try and find out exactly what healthcare is available in Omagh for babies and young children especially after the report in the press on Thursday about equipment being removed from the County Hospital. I want to know if the healthcare available is enough for babies and young children to be safe if they are unwell.


----------



## glitter girl

*KNOCK KNOCK*, Can I come in?


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Welcome to bumps and babies. So pleased to see you on this thread.


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter, welcome!

Lesley, I hope ur taking it easy.  It must be so exciting getting the room ready, I'm sure it makes it all so much realistic!

Squirrel, the heat and me doesn't agree either.  When I go abroad I wear factor 50 and can still get burnt if I'm out too long.  I'm sorry that you're feeling sick.  Hopefully it'll lift soon.

Cate, will you call the babies Brooke and Rio once their born?

What hospital is Dr Moohan based at?  Just being noisy!

Well to-day I'm feeling good.  No nausea, and not too tired - happy days!


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks for the welcome girls , it feels weird being on this board, but nice weird if that makes sense 

I know it's really early days for me still but I'm determined to think as positevely as I can, looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy: Brooke and Rio are bump names, DH and I are discussing names. We've got Samuel Jonathan for a boy, if both are boys then I like Peter Rhys (quarter Welsh through Mum's side of the family). For a girl we've got Hannah Sián (Sián being Welsh variant of Jane) and if both are girls, then we're thinking Rachel sarah. 

Dare I say that I'm coping ok with the weather, I only struggle if it gets into the 90'sF. I stay in shade as much as poss and always have a bottle of water with me.


----------



## Mamabud

They're lovely name Cate.  It seems odd after hearing them being called Brooke and Rio, to hear different names!  Hope the weather isn't too hard on you.

Eiregirl - I get more nauseous when I'm hungry too!

L


----------



## angel83

Loopybud – thanks, it still hasn’t settled in with me yet. I can help feeling like im not really prg.  
Is your appointment a midwife appointment or a scan?

Squirrel24, I find Dr Moohan a little tough aswell, but apparently hes the best in NI. However I wont be seeing him again now that I am prg.

Eiregirl – my symptoms are so weak. I have nothing really, and im scared. I have a scan now on Thursday, so hopefully everything will be ok. But im convincing myself that im not prg.

Glitter, welcome and congrats


----------



## angel83

Eire girl – I have no idea about that one really. Good thought tho.

Ill try to stay a little more positive.


----------



## Cate1976

Eiregirl: The only symptoms I had at 7 weeks were the tiredness had kicked in and bad smells made me feel sick but drinking water sorted that one.

DH and I or rather I picked names I liked and asked DH what he thought of them have special meaning to us, Samuel and Hannah mean God has heard and God has answered, Jonathan was my late brother's name, Peter was his middle name, Rhys is Welsh. We both like Sarah but that's such a popular name that we've got it for a middle name and Rachel is a name we both like. Hoping to find out the sex of at least one at the anomoly scan. Still waiting for the apppointment for the scan to come, thinking about chasing it up.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi ya.

Angel, it is my booking in appointment with the midwife next Tuesday.  Good luck with ur scan.

Eiregirl, they only go to 3+ weeks, sorry!

Well, I've developed a swollen eyelid, think it may be a stye.  I'll have to monitor it, and hopefully it won't end up too bad.

How's everyone else?

Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

Well girls news on me and babies is that twin 2 still has enlarged bladder and diagnosis of PUV - how severe / mild it is I don't know but have been referred to Royal Maternity Fetal Team and will be seen within the next 2-10 days.  Have read up on it and can't find any recent research so don't know how far it has come but not the best thing in the world - something like 1 in 5000-8000 so not that common.  Only happens in boys so unfortunatley for us we have found out we have one boy at least but know now for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry girls to jump on board but i was reading about squirrel, sorry it didnt go to planned today mrs everything will be fine 
i have read this hope this helps...... hope you dont mind me giving you this link 
http://www.childrenshospital.org/az/Site1471/mainpageS1471P0.html


----------



## Squirrel24

Have just got my referral to Royal for Friday 3rd at 10am so will have to wait and see what they think - trying to stay positive but I have two wee babies depending on this.  Hubby's not doing too well very annoyed about the whole thing.  Not really a religious person but someone gave a prayer to St Gerard Majella - patron saint of expectant mothers and boy has he become my best friend!


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel:  and  to you and DH. Hope that your boy only has mild PUV. Just put PUV into google and then clicked on pages from the UK and got this which might help:

http://www.ich.ucl.ac.uk/gosh_families/information_sheets/posterior_urethral_valves/posterior_urethral_valves_families.html

DH and I are going up to Summer Madness on Friday so it'll be Tuesday before I can get online to find out the news but I'll be  ing for you.

News on me is that scan date hasn't come, might ring them tomorrow to try and find out when it is.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## shoppingqueen

I'm so sorry Squirrel

Thinking of you & hoping that as it's been spotted quickly that they can take steps to help.

My thoughts are with you.  Have heard both Dr Ong & Dr Bailie are terrific so you'll be well looked after

Sharon
xx


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, I really hope that everything goes ok.  At least the appt came through very quickly, and the problem has been identified.


----------



## Squirrel24

Thanks girls for all your support


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: How are you and DH today? Thinking of you. 

News on me is date for Anomaly scan has come, 5th August when I'll be 22 weeks. is that too late for anomaly scan? It's also over 8 weeks from scan on 15th June, is that too long between scans for twin pg?


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi cate. Seems normal for anomalies scan at 22 weeks.
Best wishes


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, good luck to-morrow.

Cate - August won't be long in flying in.

I was just wondering what everyone's opinion is on flying in 1st trimester?  I have been short listed for Store Manager of the Year Awards, (Rising Star Awards), and there is a panel interview in London on 10th July.  I will be 10 weeks then.  The most obvious reason not to seems to be morning sickness, of which I only have nausea, so I was wondering what the general consensus is?

Thanks


----------



## glitter girl

Girls do any of you know if its safe to get a smear test when pregnant, just got a letter this morning to arrange to go for one, Im sure it is fine but just wanted to check


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter - ring the clinic and ask.  I wouldn't be too caring about getting a smear when pg, as they scrape the top of ur cervix, which when pg forms a block to protect the baby (am I right?).


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls 

Sooooo bored at work no-one in office today but me!!!! Day is lasting forever.

Well I sent an email to my fertility doc Prof McClure just to let him know how I was getting on and see if he had any advice he could give me - he said that PUV is fairly common and not to worry, if all else is ok the Royal will put in a small shunt to let bladder flow.  This has kinda put my  mind at ease at least until we get there tmoro.  Hope all is ok.

Cate - because of my bleed at 10wks they changed me from Strabane to derry and they give me appts 4 weeks apart I would query this with your doc or give them a ring just to ask / even query it with your community midwife.

Eiregirl - I feel so sorry for you - thank god I was never sick just nauseous with hunger first 12 week. Hope it clears up soon.

Is anybody else killed with headaches - I am up all night - not sure if its sinus, weather or hormones - maybe a combination of all of them - let me know if anyone has any wee funny wonders that work.  I'm walking around with neck scarf tied round tight on my head DH says I look like axle rose!!!!  Don't think thats a good look.

Glitter girl - did u not have smear in last 3 yrs cos youre normally meant to have clear one for IVF - unless youve had scares I would think it would be ok to wait until after pg over but ask midwife anyway just to be sure.

Please all say a      for me tonight that all goes well tmoro.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone,

Cant believe Im saying this but Im loving the rain   oh how swollen feet change your perspective!!

Squirrel glad you feel a bit more relieved its dreadfully worrying when you are told something is wrong but do try and stay positive as its very very common for babies tohave something wrong. My dd who is now 14 and looks like a supermodel was very ill and we knew from 6 months, at that time we were told 1 in 4 babies has something not quite right ranging from very minor to very serious. 

Cate 22 weeks is quite long hun but at least you will be guaranteed a great scan.

Glitter I wouldnt get a smear especially not in the first tri, to be honest I think when they realoise you are pg they wont do it. They can easily do it at your 6 week check after the baby is born instead.

Loopy congrats on being nominated - I flew 2 days after my transfer as I was treated abroad and then again at 5 months, 6 months and 7 months and I was fine ( although I think the 7 month one was a bit much!!!!) so as long as it is a short journey you should be fine, and good luck if you decide to go.

Have another mw appointment at the Royal tomorrow so will keep you all informed!

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Squirrel, hope all is ok  .

Thanks girls, Im definitely not going to have that smear test done, better to be safe than sorry, will just wait until after birth 

Got my date for first scan, its mon 20 july, dont know how i will stay sane until then but at least i know when its going to be now 

Hope you are all well


----------



## glitter girl

Oh Eiregirl, God love ya   , Im   I dont get any of that sickness  . On the odd occasion I do feel a bit nauseous I force myself to eat a banana, dont ask me why but it definitely takes that feeling away . Think they say you should eat little and often to keep the sickness at bay , also they say theres a huge link between tirdness and sickness, apparently the more tired/exausted you are the more sick you become, an old wives tale maybe?? Im not too sure but I definitely read that somewhere  Take care


----------



## Lesley08

Eiregirl thats horrible. I only vomitted a couple of times although I did feel nauseous a lot and that feeling has come back in the past 6 weeks! The only good thing is its a reasurrance.

Mw appointment went great nothing exciting but all going grand bp low even though feet and legs are hugely swollen!! Baby has dropped into pelvis a bit but sinhce it was lower 3 weeks ago and then moved out again Im not taking toomuch from that  . I asked how long i could put being induced off for if I go over dates and they said 10 days was the usual at RVH but if I was okay and baby seemed fine they would maybe let me go 2 weeks over so feel okay about that as I really want to avoid being induced! Of course that means that even if i do end up induced this time next month i will have my baby!!! Its all a bit to real now.... 

Having a birthday party here tomorrow for my second dd who was 21 on tues and then finally finishing nursery on sat and sun so plenty to keep me occupied this weekend.

Hope everyone is well and happy

Lesley xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Eiregirl preggy pops are great to suck stop nausea when sucking them but i was also continuously sick lost2 stone by 16 weeks pregnant so really could have sucked preggy pops day and night ha ha


----------



## Mamabud

Sunny, where do u get preggy pops?  I would be pretty nauseous but not actually sick, so they sound a good idea.

Lesley - not long to go now.  Did you get ur nursery finished?

Well DH and I had a look in our local baby shop yesterday.  We seen some lovely things, and they have a package deal, where you get a pram, cot, swing, play mat, changing station, feeding chair, steriliser (I'm sure there'e more but can't mind) for £599.  If you want a more expensive pram you just pay the extra to the £200 allowance.  I thought it was a good deal.  We are just looking, as we don't want to buy anything to about 5 months, but definately seen some things we'd like!  I have my MW appt on Tuesday, so looking forward to that, and hopefully get a date for my 12 week scan!

Hi to everyone else, Cate, Squirrel, Glitter, Eiregirl, Babyrocks, Shopping Queen, and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Babyrocks

Eire girl, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Join the club! I'm still vomiting at 20 weeks. It does get easier though. Nauseous less now. 
Girls, question for you all. We've booked to go on holiday to Spain on the 22nd of July for 11 days. I'm starting to have second thoughts now and thinking should I really travel? Keep having all these irrational thoughts that something could happen the baby when I'm away. I had a low lying placenta at my last scan and have had just tiny bits of brown discharge a few times. My consultant said not to worry about it at all that it happen sometimes and just don't exert my self and I'm fine to travel but you hear a few horror stories about people late on in pregancy.  I think i might just be worrying over nothing. What do you all think?
Thanksx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls

Well things not great for me - went to appt in Royal on Friday and we ended up having amnio on both twins and also the doc did a bladder tap to take sample of fetal urine to test kidney function of Twin 2.  have to go back on Friday again to talk about results and what to do next.  I have to admit one of the worst days of my life - app the bladder shunt intervention is quite uncommon and results don't prove conclusive that it works so we really don't know what to do.  Have been in pj's for the last 3 days in and out of bed.  We found out we've got a boy and a girl and its hard to be happy bout anything at the minute as were so worried.

Life's **** at the moment.


----------



## MISSY97

Squirrel hope things work out for you thinking about you?

Missy xx


----------



## angel83

Girls, sorry i havent been around. My scan didnt go very well at all.

They saw a sack and yolk, but no baby or Heartbeat. Weve been told to prepare for the worst. They also said i only looked to be 5weeks pregnant and not 8weeks.
Im not bleeding and ive got loads of pregnancy symptoms, which im finding really hard to take in.

I need positive vibes, 1 minute i feel like all will be ok and the next im convinced it wont. 

So im all over the place.


----------



## Lesley08

Squirrel hope this all gets sorted asap its an awful worry for you and DH, they really can work wonders so keep as positive as poss    

Angel honey what a nightmare thinking of you    

Loopy the nursery is finished at last and its gorg! Im all prepared now and just want to enjoy the next 2 weeks now Im finally finished work!!

Lots of love to everyone else

Lesley xx


----------



## Mamabud

Babyrocks, the flying seems to be ok, as I have researched it.  My only worries would be the food, water, and health care.  However my best friend flew at 12 weeks to Blegium, and 20 weeks to Lanzorote, and all was well.

Squirrel, let's hope all works out.  A boy and girl twin, how lovely!

Angel - I'm so sorry, I hope your doing ok in light of ehat you've been told   

Lesley - take it easy now!

L


----------



## Babyrocks

Angel, thinking of you hons. It's a tough few days waiting for the next scan. Your in my thoughts hons.
Squirrel, stay positive. Things may still be okx
THanks for the advice re travel girls xxxx


----------



## Annie70

Angel, pet, big hug, hang in there! I really hope that you get good news!

And, squirrel, hope and   that Friday brings good news to you.


----------



## bron11

Hi all - not been on so much lately - Baby Jake not allowing this.  He now weighs 11lb 10 so putting on the weight - not surprising as he still wants to eat all the time!! He gives smiles and will try to have a conversation - so lovely to see.

Lesley - hope you are looking after yourself and bump - not long - getting excicted?  Hopefully you will go on time and with out any intervention.  Hope it all goes well and can't wait to see photo of little one.

For all you girls who feel sick,   sent as this can begin to get you down after a while but in hindsight this also provides reassurance that the pregnancy is going well.  Keep eating and drinking often and small quantities - it does seem to help.

Babyrock - i flew at 35 weeks, although not fit for the trip at this stage.  In terms of flying just keep moving your toes ankle to keep circulation going or wear support sockings if you feel this will help  you should be ok thought

Squirrel - hugsent yourway - hope things turn out ok.  one of jakes kidney was bigger than other, picked up at 20 week scan - this was a wooey and after having his second scan from bith we r still waiting to hear result.  the worry does not go away, keep positive

wheeze -hows things going?

angel thoughts with you.

hi to everyone else bron xx


----------



## Cate1976

angel:  and  for you and DH.

Squirrel: So sorry to hear your news.  and  for you and DH. Lovelythat you have a boy and a girl.

Eiregirl: Hope the morning sickness settles soon. I've heard that the travel sickness bands can work well. No idea where you'd get preggy pops though.

Been thinking about time gap between last scan and scan on 5th August, consultant did say that we'd see more of him afterwards, probably 4/5 appointments berween then and birth which does work out at every 4 weeks. Pg is going well and I'm not concerned, every pg is different.


----------



## angel83

Thanks for all your messages.

Im clinging to the hope that i am earlier than i thought and baby just doesnt want to be seen yet. I havent lost a drop of blood and im sure thats a good sign, plus i still feel pregnant.


----------



## glitter girl

Angel, I really hope it all works out for you hun , the fact that you still feel pregnant surely has to be a good sign?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls 

Bayrocks I can't believe how far on you are  

Squirrel   have been reading about the time your having at the min-    all will be well, a boy and a girl, how lovely, but I know you must be finding it hard to be happy-the worry is so great, I really hope you get good news soon, the knowlage now-a-days is vast and   Dr's can sort things out. 

Lesley not long now    

Angel       vibes for you, I hope that as you where a natural BFP they've got your dates wrong,   you see more at next scan, hang in there-pg symptons continuing are a good sign.  

Loopybud, that sounds like a great nursery deal to me   my mum saw those preggy pops on ebay I think 

Girls I    that I am able to join you all on this thread-at the min I can't bring myself to put up a ticker and I will say I have a bean in there, but am scared to say anymore- I am 7+2 and had the joy of seeing a sac, yolk, bean and heartbeat on Monday, but Nurse said it was a little small-didn't go into much detail though I questioned her, just said to come back on Wed so they could check the growth, she gave me a pic, booked me in for having the bean, and gave me my EDD, but has left me so worried, DP said they would have said if anything was majorly wrong   I guess Wed will tell all. 

Take care. BP.


----------



## plusone

Babypowder I am a serial lurker as I am not having treatment at the moment but hope to in the near future for my second child.  i just wanting to say that I have thought of you often and follow your progress.  try not to worry about size it takes a great scanner to get accurate measurements, full bladder and a wonderful scanner.  When I was preganant with my dd in one day three doctors gave me three different measurements making her weight 3lb different.  Like wtf!!!  (my dd has a non genetic congentital heart defect which is rarely seen in ireland so everyone was wanting a look hence the three scans).  I will be thinking of you.

Plusone


----------



## Cate1976

Angel:  for you. With your pg being a natural, it's possible that you're not as far as you thought. Not sure if this will help but ovulation is usually 14 days before AF starts. Also implantation usually happens between 5-11 days after conception so if you had an embryo that implanted nearer the 11 days after conception, then it will be slightly later before heartbeat can be picked up.

Babyrocks: When I went over to England end of May, I was thinking about doing ferry and coach until a friend of mine said that there is no scientific evidence linking flying to mc. He then said to thonk about which would be more tiring. In the end I decided 4 days with my family was better than 2.5. I was 12+1 on the flight over and 12+6 on the return. I'd drink plenty of water, take bottle with you for journey to airport, dump what's left after check in and buy bottle or 2 for plane from shop in departure lounge. Food and rink in Spain should be ok, just follow usual advice. Avoid ice in drinks and don't know if tap water is safe to drink. I know tap water in Algrave is ok now.

Babypowder: How are you? Is it next wednesday or today that your scan is?  for good news.


----------



## Mamabud

Angel, I hope everything works out.  Hopefully you're just not as far as you thought.

Babypowder, I hope u can stay with us.  I must look up the preggy pops!

How's everyone else?  Too tired for all the personals but I hope u are all well!


----------



## SUNNY2007

preggypops are  sweets or sucky sweet lolly pops from america i got mine off ebay the best.


----------



## Squirrel24

Well girls things for me have gone from bad to worse - my little boy is not going to make it I just hope we can get to the end of all of this with some happiness and a little girl.

Dont know what else to say - life is ****.


----------



## Ladyhex

Squirrel 
im so sorry     you have had a few bad weeks mrs......praying for you and DH 
   
lifes so hard thinking about you at this time


----------



## SUNNY2007

squirrel im so sorry nothing i can say can make it better thinking of you and dh and your little girl there will always be a part of him in her.


----------



## Lesley08

Squirrel Im so so sorry hope you get better news about your little girl    

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel:  and  for you and DH.  and  that your girl is ok. Take time to grieve for your little boy.


----------



## emak

Squirrel       i will be keeping you in my prayers


----------



## bron11

Squirrel - so sorry,   , positive thoughts for your and little lady.  Take care bron xx


----------



## angel83

Hi all

Ive had another scan and not much change, sac could be seen on the ultrsound this time, but couldnt be seen at all the week before. Doc said he could see a baby shadow (whatever that means) but he still seems very negative for us.

I have to wait another 2 WEEKS now! I dont know how ill survive.

Sill not bleeding and boob's hurt like hell, lol.

Squirrel - My babys bladder was dilated when i was pregnant right up till i was 34 weeks, i was terrified and no one explained anything to me really. Then all of a sudden it cleared up. Dont know why. I have my fingers crossed for you and you babys. 

Sinead


----------



## Cate1976

angel:  and  for you and DH. Someone on main NI thread might know about baby shadow or the Maech/April/May thread in Bun in the Oven might have someone on it who's had similar experience to you. Sore boobs might be a good sign though, no bleeding definitely is.

Squirrel: How are you and DH coping?  and  to you both.


----------



## Annie70

squirrel - I'm so sorry that your worst fears were realized - big hug to you and your dh.   Take it easy and think of your other lo who needs you.

Angel - My heart goes out to you having to wait another 2 weeks for the next scan. Will be thinking of you, pet. Hope you get good news.

Girls, I just got the dreaded phone call that I had an abnormal PAP test result.  I'm gobsmacked because the PAP test was in February at my 6-wk checkup after having Oscar and they're only telling me now!  They're sending me for a colposcopy but, as we go on holidays next Monday for 3 wks, my first appt is mid-August.  Now, I'll have this hanging over me when I'm away. Has anyone else had this just after giving birth - I've heard it can be common?  (Or, maybe I'm trying to over-rationalise.) I do remember that it was bl**dy sore, my last PAP test - doc said that I was still irritated inside.


----------



## Lesley08

Annie - I had the abnormal smear and a colposcopy to follow up although it wasnt after giving birth. I did find the smear test very sore at the time and I bled loads after it which wasnt really like me. This was about 4 years ago and I have been fine since although I would warn you that I found the colposcopy very sore so check what pain relief they plan to give you and if need be speak to your gp. I think abnormal smears are very very common I know so many women who have had one so try not too worry or let it ruin your hols. I was a single mum with 4 kids at the time and I was petrified but it all turned out okay. 

Angel - what an awful time you are having hope this all gets sorted soon    

Cats take it theres no word on you yet!! Hope you are sleeping better than me IOve gotten to that delightful stage where Im up most of the night and might as well have a baby to look after! Im pretty convinced that I will go over my dates as the only one of mine I had without being induced was a week late but its still hard at this stage to not interpret every niggle as the start of labour!! Its the knicker watch all over again ladies but in an entirely different way   


Hope you all had a good rest over the hols and those with morning sickness are starting to feel a bit better.

Lesley xx


----------



## Babypowder

Squirrel   to you and DH, I hope through all this heartache you can find some happiness, and strenghth for your little girl.

Angel  to you having to wait 2weeks-it seems like a lifetime, but suppose the Dr's are wanting to see if any growth in the bean will make the scanning clearer.    all will be well at your scan.

Hope all you other pg mummys to be are well, I must say I get great reasurance reading about the varied symtons from everyone-I don't really have many, sore boobs which vary, Heartburn which is easing down after making my way to the bottom of a huge bottle of gavascon . 

I have my scan tomorrow and just   our brightest star is still shining, Had gone to Maternity on Sat as I had really bad cramps-only wanted some advice-its only about 15mins up the motorway from me, so popped up and ended up getting scanned twice by two different dr's-they couldn't confirm a heartbeat so   as they where juniors they just found an early scan difficult, they saw the baby, sac, fetal pole, but no heartbeat-so im preparing for the worst especially as my symtons are easing   .

                        to all are precious cargo.


----------



## Babyrocks

Squirrell so so sorry to hear your news. Praying that your little girl is ok. it's so hard for you.
Angel thinking about you too. All this waiting is awful


----------



## Annie70

Thanks, Lesley, so much for sharing your abnormal pap test! It's so reassuring to hear about others who were in the same boat and that it turned out well for them. I bled loads after this birth - almost 7 weeks of heavy flow- and was actually still bleeding when they did the PAP test (sorry, tmi). I can't help wondering if I was inflamed as sometimes inflammation can cause an abnormal result. I asked about pain relief for the colposcopy and they said that it wasn't necessary!  But, I've heard horror stories about it so maybe I'll take some extra-strong painkillers before going.   In what way is it worse than a PAP test? Or, is that also tmi? (I also don't normally find PAP tests painful - just annoying.) God love you for being a single mum when you got the news - I was totally freaked yesterday (and dh too) but am a lot calmer today.
Sorry for taking you away from your knicker-watching!! 

Hugs to Squirrel, Angel and Babypowder!


----------



## Lesley08

Annie glad to be of help and also glad to be leaving those knockers alone for a while   If my DH saw this I dont know what he would think was going on     He found the leaflet from preganacy yoga on perineal massage and nearly passed out    

I found it to be very sore, move up the back of the bed sore and the nurse who was helping shouted at the doc and told him to give me some pain relief. When I spoke to my own doc he said I should have come to him and he would have given me some diazepam to take just before going in as it can be very painful especially if you are already sensitive. I also bled very heavily afterwards and this also scared the life out of me as they hadnt explained that this might happen. I think I went in thinking it would be like a smear but they actually took quite a lot of my cervix away while they were doing it - to the extent that when I went for my embryo transfer it was the first thing the doc remarked on and he said they had more or less halved my cervix!! I think this was because they could see all the abnormal cells clearly and they just took everything with abnormal cells there and then. I would ask for as much info as poss before the actual test and def talk to your gp. Like everything Im sure its different from one person to the next and I really dont want to put you off but I wish someone had warned me it might be even a little sore because I really wasnt prepared for it! Hope you will be fine hun I really think it will work out okay but it is still a worry and you wont feel properly better until you have those all clear results in your hand.

Babypowder thinking of you too hun    

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Hi girls have'nt been on in a while Megan keeps me busy have tried to catch up on posts but too manyLesley not long for you now the last few weeks seem to drag hope all goes well for you Annie sorry you have to have a procedure done you should definatley see if your doctor will give you pain killersBabypowder thinking of you Cate how are you feeling?Angel you are in my thoughts Squirrel Im so sorry to read your news I hope your little girl is ok Bron how's things going with Jake?Parenthood is hard work but worth it Megan has been so unsettled. Some days she's not too bad and you think your getting somewhere then it starts again she is very demanding and has started to cling to me and cry when DH picks her up he is getting upset about it and I dont know how wer'e going to get her out of it.Hi to anyone Ive missed hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

Annie: Sorry to hear about your abnormal PAP result. Hope the colposcopy goes ok. One thing I will say is that if you're researching a procedure, there will be more horror stories than good stories especially online. A good website which might give more factual info is netdoctor.com, I've used the UK version for a couple of things in the past.

Shem: I'm doing good thanks, 19 weeks today. Brooke & Rio are thriving, felt Brooke (bigger twin) moving during some of the loudest songs during worship at Summer Madness and think I've felt movement a couple times since then when I've been sitting down. Have anomaly scan 3 weeks today, hoping that both stay still long enough for sonographer to get measurements and decent pics. Also hoping to find out what sex they are as well.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Squirrel I'm so sorry that your wee boy isn't going to make it.  No word's can ease the pain.

Angel - I hope everything turns out ok.

Lesley - when's ur due date?  Not long now I'm sure.

Cate - good luck for ur scan

Well I got my scan date in to-day for 31st July, so I'm really looking forward to it.  Seems like an age since I had my 7 week scan, and I still have no bump at all!!  Symptoms still rife though!

Hope everyone else is ok.

louise


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

I haven't been on for a while and could have  when I read the posts from Squirrel, Angel and Babypowder.

*Squirrel*, there is nothing that anyone can say to ease your pain, what a terrible thing for you and your DH. Wishing you all the strength in the world to get through this. I'm so sorry.

*Angel*, sorry you have another 2WW in front of you - just dreadful. Hoping you get good news at the end of it.

*Babypowder*, hope your scan gave you good news today.

*Lesley*, hope you're holding in there OK? Not long now. Like you, I'm not sleeping great either - feel like getting a potty and keeping it beside the bed - its a long walk from the bedroom to the bathroom ten times a night! Can't wait to hear your baby news. Any word yet on an induction date if you don't go yourself this weekend?

I'm doing OK - was at the hospital today for another scan and another sweep. The sweep was horrific - I thought he was going to perform a tonsillectomy while he was at it  . My blood pressure was quite high and the baby is a big 'un so they're not letting me go the usual 10-14 days before they induce me. Am due in two days and have been given an induction date of Sunday 19th July if I don't go myself. It's all starting to get scarily real now! I'm dreading leaving my wee man to go into hospital - the thought of his wee world about to get turned upside down, and he doesn't even realise it, has me screeching even without being hormonal . Have to keep reminding myself that we're having number 2 for him but its so hard, he's such an adorable, affectionate creature.

Lots of luck to all you other bumps!

Cats x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Just updataing this thread-I had posted on the N.I girls yesterday, unfortunatley our little one had no heartbeat yesterday at the scan. Think it happened at some point over the weekend as I'd started to feel different, thanks for all your   and wishes, I hope one day I will join this thread.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: There are no words apart from take time to grieve,  and  for you and DH. Some of the lyrics in one of the songs that was played during worship at church last night had me close to  thinking of you.

Loopybud: Hope your scan goes well in 2 weeks time. If you're pg with 1, it's a bit early for you to be showing yet. It's only in the last couple weeks that my twin bump has become noticeable.

Cats: Hope birth goes well. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lesley08

Babypowder so sorry hun      

Cats they tried a sweep with me today but my cervix was too high and hard so just had a bit of a poke instead and even that was pretty unpleasant. I was quite surprised as I have been having quite a few pains and TMI diaorhhea but it looks like I will be late just hope I can avoid the induction! I think they will let me go 10 days over so that will be the 30 July which I dont really mind except for the lack of sleep! Good luck for sunday if you dont go first cant wait to hear your news!

Lots of love to everyone else

Lesley xx


----------



## Annie70

Babypowder - I am so sorry, pet about your lo.  It must be so hard, particularly after you got the hb on the first scan. A big hug to you!

Lesley & Cats - I hate those sweeps - had 3 of them in late December after I went over the date but they started nothing.  Hope they work for you.  Good luck this weekend, Cats - hope it goes well for you and your lo  .

BTW Lesley, my dh also nearly died when, in my prenatal class, they told dhs they should help us and encourage us to do perineal massage months before the birth and during labour.   He told me in no uncertain terms that it was not on!

Had a huge guilt trip yesterday as left Oscar with a friend for the afternoon to let me go to a spa with two friends, one of whom is moving next week to the U.S. He cried nonstop for the first 30 minutes before settling.    Think I'll start going to a mother and babies playgroup with him when we come back from holidays or else it will be hard to ease him going to the creche when he's one.


----------



## Lesley08

Annie to be honest I dont really have much faith in the sweeps and am a bit reluctant to cause myself any unnecessary pain at this stage as Im full of aches and pains as it is! Its very very hard leaving a LO for the first time but it will get easier. Im dreading all this part of mothering as I was very reluctant to let my others out of my sight and Im determined to be a bit more relaxed with this wee one and I know my DH will want that too but part of me knows it will still be hard. DH booked tickets to see Eddie Izzard in Dec and I nearly had a fit that we would be leaving baby that soon - he thought I was mad! A mother and toddler group is a good idea it would probably be nice for you too.

Hope the rest of you have a lovely saturday. Im going into town to get a birthday pressie for my sis as its her party tonight and then I have the big decision over which of the 3 maternity outfits which still actually fit to wear! 

Lesley xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.

Cat, can't wait to hear your news.  Hope everything goes well.

Cate, everyone tells me the same thing about the bump - and I know it my-self, but it doesn't stop me checking every morning lol!  Just want some re-assurance, so really looking forward to my scan on the 31st.

Lesley - just think when I have my scan, you'll have, or nearly a brand new baby - how exciting!

Hope everyone else is keeping well,

Louise


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls thank you for all your words of support it really does help.

Bapypowder - my heart goes out to you & your DH I will be thinking of you both in my prayers.

Angel - hope you get good news after the wait. XX

Lesley - hoping ur doing ok - not long now 

Have appointment in Derry tomoro again will be first time to speak to Dr Moohan about test results we got hope it doesn't set me back again just have managed to get a grip on things this last couple of days.  Am going back to work on Tuesday for the rest of week and then i'm off on 2 wks annual leave so hopefully won't be too bad.  Well I'm over my two wk wait after the amnio and that has kinda made me less worried so just have to take each week as it comes and hopefully we get there in the end.  I am still getting bigger so that has to be a good sign - quite a bump now.  Have checked hb's on both little ones and are still ok so that reassures me for another while.  Will have to ask consultant what will happen if boy twin dies in utero so hoping we get good odds.

Hugs to all of you and thanks again for your support.


----------



## Cate1976

Just to let you know that I'm 20 weeks today. Anomaly scan is 2 weeks time on 5th August. Hoping to find out sexes if Brooke & Rio co operate. Sibling rivalry has started, they had a bit of a fight last night. Kicks from one side then the other, too early for that.


----------



## Lesley08

Ladies just to let you know Im just home from hospital - Oliver Dante was born on sunday at 8:26 pm weighing 9lb9oz!!! It was a bit of a nightmare to be honest - hence ther quite long stay in hospital - but all good now. Hes gorg will post pics as soon as I work out how too!!! 

Hope you are all doing well

Lesley xx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Lesley

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Congrats Lesley, what fantastic news, Im sure you are glad to have it over you, wow he was a really good weight, well done to you, cant wait to see the pics, take care


----------



## glitter girl

Ladies I forgot to add my good news to this thread, found out on mon that Im having Twins  , After the initial shock, dp and I are both delighted   Still early days  that all goes well


----------



## lmk

congrats lesley and dh on the birth of oliver, fantastic weight!  
hope you are keeping well, can't wait to see piccys!! lmkxx


----------



## emak

Lesley and DH    just want to second what Lmk has said and look forward to seeing a pic of him.


----------



## bron11

Lesley - fantastic news, memories of labour will fade - hope you are both doing well, look after yourselves and give the little one a hug from me.blueted^  Love the name.

Glitter girl - brillant news, enjoy.  ^

Babypower - so sorry for your loss, wishes to you and DH ^hugme

Cate - good luck for scan

Cats - how you doing?  

Hi to everone I missed - hope the wet weather not getting you down.  Bron Jake xx


----------



## sparklyme

Congrats Lesley. I'm sure you are delighted


----------



## Ladyhex

Lesley and DH congrats on the birth of Oliver


----------



## Squirrel24

Oh Lesley thats brilliant news - congrats to you and DH - well done and may he bring you many years of happiness.

I'm waiting on my letter for anomaly scan I think it will be on 3rd August so a bit wary about getting that done.  Back to Royal on 4th and then see were we go from there.  Starting to feel a bit of movement from girl twin as she is bigger than boy who is aroung 12 days behind now.  Consultant has told us that he will develop much smaller due to his complications but he has told us that there is a good chance he will make it to the end so that hopefully we will get a chance to meet him before he passes.  I have to see the good in this otherwise will go mad and at the end of the day we will hopefully have a beautiful baby girl to see us thru the rough times.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: Congrats on the birth of Oliver, my Nephew is called Oliver, it's a lovely name. Looking forward to seeing the pics.

Squirrel: Good to hear from you. I can understand why you're wary of the anomaly scan but they might be able to tell you a bit more. Pleased that consultant thinks your boy will make it to birth. You're sounding really positive though with what you've said about having your girl.

My anomaly scan is 5th August, counting down the days. Looking forward to finding out who is starting the fights.


----------



## shem

Leslie and DH on the birth of Oliver can't wait to see a pictureShem xx


----------



## Mamabud

Lesley, I'm so pleased for you.  I'm sure you are over the moon.  Congratulations to you and DH.


----------



## Lesley08

Ladies thank you so much for all the lovely comments and congrats. 

We are so so happy, yest was difficult but its been a lot easier today as we all start to settle in. Breastfeeding has been slow to establish which has surprised me as I BF all my others no problem but this wee man is starving and impatient so we are giving him one supplementary formula feed every night on top of his zillions of BF's to see how that goes. Will def make an effort to get pics on asap.

Glitter Im delighted for you huni two for the price of one.

Sorry for lack of personals but duty calls take care all

Lesley xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls I have not been on for a long time only now getting over morning sickness I am now 21 weeks.  Had anomaly scan and everything fine with twins also found out that we are having two boys, so started to go blue crazy.  Also started to feel movements so all seems so real.

Congrats to Lesley.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Congratulations to Lesley on the birth of Oliver   well done.  

I'm wondering if I might have heard you while you were in the delivery suite, or if you might have heard me,   

as I'm posting news of that my beautiful daughter - baby Zoe - was born at 7.30pm on Sunday 19th weighing in at 10lb 6oz.  She's absolutely gorgeous and we're absolutely in love with her.  She's had bad jaundice so we only got home yesterday.  Delivery was truly horrific but we'll leave it at that.  I'm bottlefeeding and she's a real gorb which makes life a lot easier, and only wakes for one feed during the night (so far) so I've been able to catch up on my ZZZZZZ's.  Am nearly afraid to type that in case she proves me out to be a liar  .  On the whole, Jamie is being the bestest big brother in the world but I can definitely see a change in his behaviour - hopefully he'll come round soon as he's getting more, not less, attention than before.  Will take time, I suppose  .

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals but time online is limited these days.  Lots of luck to all you other bumps xx


----------



## glitter girl

Catspyjamas on the birth of your baby daughter      , WOW she was a good weight, well done to you   . P.S love the name Zoe, v.nice


----------



## Mamabud

Congratulations catspyjamas.  A wait well worth it I'm sure!  Enjoy ur new wee girl!


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats Lesley on your litle boy   

Crongrats to Cats on your little girl


----------



## Cate1976

Gemma: Glad scan went well, congrats on finding out the twins sex. I'm hoping that Brooke & Rio let us see what sex they are on 5th August. I'm feeling movemets as well including fighting.

Cats: Congratulations on the birth of Zoe, lovely name. Glad that Jamie is enjoying being a big brother.


----------



## skywalker

hello,

cats - my old mate congratulations on baby zoe - i thought my dd was heavy at 9lb 12!  it's wonderful that you are having at least some sleep at night.  ds is sleeping right through until 8am (has done since about 6 -8 weeks!).  enjoy your wee family.

lesley - congratulations on your baby boy - i hope you both do well.

hello to everyone else
skywalker


----------



## weeza82

I only thought I had a big baby weighing in at 9lb, but Skywalker and Cats, kudos to you both   

Cats, huge congrats on wee Zoe and hope Jamie comes round soon  

Lesley, congrats on Oliver's safe arrival hope the b/f is going well for you


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Catspyjamas congratulations what a weight 

Hi Weeza just thinking of you the other day , how are you and your little one

Hi to everyone else hope all it good...

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

congrats catspyjamas on the birth of you baby girl. hope mum and baby are well xx


----------



## emak

Cats and DH on the birth of your bouncing baby girl.x


----------



## shem

Catspyjamas on the birth of your little girl! great weight and lovely name hope she keeps sleeping well for youShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

Quick question for anyone who has twins. I'm 21+1 and quite often Brooke and Rio have fights, is there a position I canj sit or lay in to discourage this? It's not uncomfortable or painful for me but I don't want aggressive LO's.


----------



## SUNNY2007

they are not fighting like you think just moving at the same time they are both in their own little pool of water so probab;y cant touch each other they just happen to move at the same time


----------



## bron11

Congrats Lesley on your litle boy    - hope the feeding is going well and not to problematic for you.

Crongrats to Cats on your little girl - sleeping pattern brillant for her age, fingers crossed it remains.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
Bron Jake


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Sunny. Will let evryone know how scan goes in 5 days time.


----------



## betty-77

Sunny - just wanted to say i've just watched your wee vid of twins, had tears in my eyes.  they are just adorable, you and dh must be so so proud.  i cant wait too be a twin mum now!!  so many people just keep saying how hard its going to be and they make you forget how wonderful it will be too.  Thanks for sharing.

Betty xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Betty you will love it you are the centre of attention everywhere you go everyone stopping to admire them its hard but worth it and probably not as hard as people tell you.


----------



## glitter girl

betty-77 said:


> i cant wait too be a twin mum now!! so many people just keep saying how hard its going to be and they make you forget how wonderful it will be too. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Betty xx


Betty, I agree . Not for one minute do I think having twins will be any easier on me just because we have had problems but honestly some people can be so, so negative at times, Some of the comments I recieved were so disheartening . I feel as if they are trying to put a dampner on the whole thing, maybe they are not and are just being realistic but you know what I wont be the first nor the last  I am well aware that there are tough times ahead but thats what I signed up to and I truly feel blessed to be having twins as this was our last attempt at treatment. I will take the good days with the bad and struggle on like everyone else . Sorry for the rant but needed to get that off my chest


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter, you'll be grand, and the other girls.

People do tend to think 2  but really the 1st coupe of weeks after their born is adjusting. The biggest thing is working out practical things-like how do you feed 2 at once, believe me I worked in a baby unit for years-we took the babies from 12weeks before the Maternity changed, anyway the ratio is 1 adult to 3 babies-and somehow you manage to feed 2 while singing to the other  
Things like bath them at night when you've an extra pair of hands plus it establishes a bedtime routine, and gives Daddy time to bond!

All these things will come naturally, as long as everyone is happy and healthy thats all that matters and when your knee deep in nappies, still in your jammies, all it will take is a little simle from your twinnies and you'll realise your exactly where your supposed to be.


----------



## SUNNY2007

actually bathing them in the morning is easier because at nite their raging bulls with tiredness many the girls on the twins site will tell you it s easier in the morning.  I used to feed one and rock the other one in the chair with my foot had to feed one at a time as my wee man had a reflux but once they were up a bit you could feed both of them at the same time in a chair  everyone establishes their own routine.  i have a easy method of making bottles which was good now we dont have any bottles which is fab.


----------



## Cate1976

Just in case breastfeeding doesn't work, what's your easy way of doing bottles?


----------



## SUNNY2007

make 16 bottles up with the cool boiled water and buy 3 of the formula dispensers fill with correct amounts for the day that way you only have to boil kettle add some hot water and pour premeasured formula and shake because i guarentee when their both crying you always lose count and have to start again not rocket science but it help me


----------



## Cate1976

Did think that putting cooled boiled water in enough bottles for the day was part of it. How much hot water do you need to add when they want feeding?


----------



## jooles

hi all 

just want to say congrats to lesley and cats  and yours dhs on the birth of new babies -  

jooles


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate every baby is diff ~ you will have to wait till there are here !!! lol    
make the bottles with 5-6 ozs in each and just see what they take !! 

i always made up 6 bottles every day and had cooled boiled water in the fridge for in between feeds (had extra wee 2-3 ozs just incase she needed extra)


----------



## Babypowder

SUNNY2007 said:


> actually bathing them in the morning is easier because at nite their raging bulls with tiredness many the girls on the twins site will tell you it s easier in the morning.


Oh right, im just going by what friends of twins and Parents that I worked for said as they wanted a bedtime rouine early on, obviously I don't have twinnies, its great there are sites for parents of twins or multipils to get advice on different things. It was just more to reassure Glitter that she'll be fine.


----------



## Ladyhex

i always bathed at night time helped her sleep !! lol


----------



## Cate1976

I'll also post tips and ways I find of doing things on here for those who are having twins after me.


----------



## betty-77

hey thanks for the tips girls!  something tells me we will be after many more in a couple of months time  

Glitter have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet?  how've you been feeling?

Did anyone use a b/f pillow??  if so would you recommend or not?

Betty xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

We had a great routine from when mine were 12 weeks old up  bed 630 up at 630am we never strayed from routine ours still go to bed at the same time.  But as you said every body does whats right for them i just hated 2 screaming kids at 6pm trying to bath them on my own as my husband doesnt get home till 8 most nights but if you have help i guess it would be easier to wait.  No matter what tips i give or anyone else gives you work it out for whats best for you and your baies all kids and mothers are so different.  My friend never had routine but i couldnt get through the day without it with singletons you get away with that but not with 2 or more.  By the way to you watch jon and kate plus eight if im having a bad day i just think if kate can do it with 8 kids two must be a doddle on that note i see they are getting a divorce.


----------



## glitter girl

Great to read all the tips for coping with twins, cheers girls for that


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203936.new#new


----------

